# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  Αναλυτής φάσματος από E-bay

## perithess

Ενδιαφέρομαι να αγοράσω αναλυτή φάσματος χαμηλού επιπέδου και η κύρια διέξοδος που σκέφτομαι να καταφύγω είναι το E-bay. Έχω καταλήξει ότι μία οικονομική λύση θα μπορούσε να είναι η σειρά 180 τις Hp για οθόνη και για μονάδα το hp 8558 όπως έχουν αναφέρει και άλλοι αρεφικοί εδώ μέσα (SRF). Επίσης μία άλλη λύση θα μπορούσε να είναι κάποιο plugin από την σειρά 7000 τις tektronix όπως το 7l12-13-14 με κάποια μονάδα ας πούμε την 7603. Στο θέμα τώρα, θα άξιζε μία αγορά της τάξης των 400-500€ και όχι παραπάνω σε περίπτωση που βρεθεί κάποια ευκαιρία κυρίως από Ευρώπη, αν και το βλέπω χλωμό γιατί όλα Αμερική είναι, ενός τέτοιου μηχανήματος? Κατά πόσο είναι επισκευάσιμα και τα Hp και τα  tektronix σαν μονάδες και σαν οθόνες κτλ, εννοώ συχνές βλάβες η δύσκολες βλάβες ( εδώ χρειάζομαι την εμπειρία σας πάνω στο είδος) αν αγοραστούν λειτουργικά ή χαλασμένα για να επισκευαστούν από εμένα? Επίσης κάτι άλλο που θέλω κάποιος να μου διευκρινίσει γιατί δεν το κατάλαβα είναι αν όλη η σειρά 180 της HP δηλαδή οι οθόνες δέχονται την μονάδα 8558 γιατί απ ότι κατάλαβα την δέχονται μόνο το HP 180TR/181TR kai Hp 182T/181T και όχι η σειρά που κυκλοφορεί πολύ η HP180A.
Υ/Γ: Επειδή έχω μπερδευτεί λίγο με τα θέμα τελωνείο πάνω στα συγκεκριμένα αντικείμενα από Αμερική οποιαδήποτε εμπειρία ευπρόσδεκτη (Πόσο πήγε τελωνείο και μεταφορικά)
Συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## SV1EDG

Αν πρόσεξα καλά ο συγκεκριμμένος που προτείνεις δεν έχει ούτε markers,ούτε γεννήτρια.Η οποία είναι πολύ χρήσιμη σε διάφορα πραγματάκια.Στην κατηγορία που ζητάς βέβαια και με τα χρήματα που διαθέτεις δεν ξέρω αν θα βρεις κάτι πραγματικά καλό.Στην θέση σου δεν θα τον αγόραζα.Βέβαια δεν μας είπες και γιατί τον θέλεις,τι θα μετράς.Μια τίμια λύση (που ξεφεύγει όμως από τον προυπολογισμό σου) είναι της Rigol,o DSA815-TG στα $1495.Ισως να άξιζε να προσπαθήσεις για ένα τέτοιο μηχάνημα,που θα το έχεις πολύ πολύ καιρό μαζί σου.

Δυστηχώς οι αγαπημένες μας Αgilent (HP) και Tektroniks ενώ έχουν παρουσιάσει Low budgets scope,στα rf δεν έχουν κάνει αντίστοιχη κίνηση.Hameg και Rohde & Schwarz ακολουθούν τις μεγάλες.

----------


## SRF

> Ενδιαφέρομαι να αγοράσω αναλυτή φάσματος χαμηλού επιπέδου και η κύρια διέξοδος που σκέφτομαι να καταφύγω είναι το E-bay. Έχω καταλήξει ότι μία οικονομική λύση θα μπορούσε να είναι η σειρά 180 τις Hp για οθόνη και για μονάδα το hp 8558 όπως έχουν αναφέρει και άλλοι αρεφικοί εδώ μέσα (SRF). Επίσης μία άλλη λύση θα μπορούσε να είναι κάποιο plugin από την σειρά 7000 τις tektronix όπως το 7l12-13-14 με κάποια μονάδα ας πούμε την 7603. Στο θέμα τώρα, θα άξιζε μία αγορά της τάξης των 400-500 και όχι παραπάνω σε περίπτωση που βρεθεί κάποια ευκαιρία κυρίως από Ευρώπη, αν και το βλέπω χλωμό γιατί όλα Αμερική είναι, ενός τέτοιου μηχανήματος? Κατά πόσο είναι επισκευάσιμα και τα Hp και τα  tektronix σαν μονάδες και σαν οθόνες κτλ, εννοώ συχνές βλάβες η δύσκολες βλάβες ( εδώ χρειάζομαι την εμπειρία σας πάνω στο είδος) αν αγοραστούν λειτουργικά ή χαλασμένα για να επισκευαστούν από εμένα? Επίσης κάτι άλλο που θέλω κάποιος να μου διευκρινίσει γιατί δεν το κατάλαβα είναι αν όλη η σειρά 180 της HP δηλαδή οι οθόνες δέχονται την μονάδα 8558 γιατί απ ότι κατάλαβα την δέχονται μόνο το HP 180TR/181TR kai Hp 182T/181T και όχι η σειρά που κυκλοφορεί πολύ η HP180A.
> Υ/Γ: Επειδή έχω μπερδευτεί λίγο με τα θέμα τελωνείο πάνω στα συγκεκριμένα αντικείμενα από Αμερική οποιαδήποτε εμπειρία ευπρόσδεκτη (Πόσο πήγε τελωνείο και μεταφορικά)
> Συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα.
> Ευχαριστώ



Χμ.... 
Στα 400 - 500 γιούρια για κάτι σχετικά καλό... είναι κομμάτι δύσκολο, ή θα ψάχνεις την ευκαιρία για αρκετό διάστημα, χτυπώντας ότι μπορείς μέχρι αυτό το ποσό, και αν κάτσει καλώς! Αλλοιώς παίρνεις ένα κινέζικο καινούργιο και την βολεύεις μέχρι τον 1GHz! Βέβαια, δεν αναφέρεις μέχρι ποιά συχνότητα θέλεις να μπορείς να δεις... 
Όσο για τα 180 με τα συρτάρια, καλά είναι αλλά πλέον ένα κινέζικο κάνει τα ίδια πράγματα τελικά! Τα 7Lxx θεώρησέ τα τελειώμενα! Είχα ένα παλιά και το πέταξα (δεν υπήρχε ebay τότε)! Ωραία για την εποχή τους... αλλά πλέον... κάνουν για σαβούρα μόνο!!! 
Βέβαια προσωπικά είμαι HPάκιας στους αναλυτές φάσματος... και ίσως απαξιώ τα ΤΕΚ σε αυτόν το τομέα πιό εύκολα! 
Με τα διπλά όμως (1000 - 1100+ περίπου) μπορείς να πάρεις αξιοπρεπέστατα μηχανήματα, 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Agilent-HP...-/331104171211 
Άριστο! 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AGILENT-HP...-/370949887253 

Καλό αλλά προς μέτριο! 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Advantest-...-/231131759719 

Ένα ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟ κομμάτι με είσοδο μέχρι και 20W! Από γερμανία από τον Νίκο Κοκκωνιά (ΝΙΚ-ΝΑΚ)!  

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tektronix-...-/261376844688 

Πιθανή ΕΥΚΑΙΡΙΑ!!! Αλλά... ΒΑΡΥ... ΠΟΛΥ ΒΑΡΥ!!!  

Ρώτα και αυτόν μήπως το στέλνει Ελλάδα και με τι κόστος... 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/370925172565 


Και... 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HP-Agilent...-/281091481736 

ΕΥΚΑΙΡΙΑΡΑ για όποιον μπορεί να επισκευάζει! Το ΤΟΠ!!!  

Και το πρωί νομίζω έληξε ΑΥΤΟ που επίσης σου έκανε αν και ΔΕΝ καταγράφεται στις λίστες ως Spectrum Analyzer! Αυτά συνήθως πάνε από 400 εώς 700 Ευρώ! Απλά θέλει ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ γιατί κάποια ΔΕΝ έχουν το οπτιόν του Φασματογράφου!!! 

http://www.ebay.it/itm/HP-8922M-GSM-...-/221354917239

----------


## perithess

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας. Η αλήθεια είναι SV1EDG ότι το θέμα γεννήτριας είχα βρει περίπου πως θα το παλέψω προς το παρόν, το θέμα marker δεν με απασχολεί ακόμα.  Η κύρια χρήση που το θέλω είναι κυρίως για έλεγχο ενισχυτών RF, φίλτρων, κάνα πομπό FM TV και τέτοια. Όχι κάτι τόσο απαιτητικό προς το παρόν για μεγάλη ακρίβεια για να χρειαστεί να δώσω πάρα πολλά χρήματα. Το 1-1,5GHz είναι καλό ταβάνι για τα σημερινά δικά μου δεδομένα. Στο θέμα της σειράς 180 η επιλογή γίνεται για λόγους οικονομίας κυρίως αλλά και για λόγους εύρεσης ανταλλακτικών σε περίπτωση που χαλάσει η αγοράσω κάποιο χαλασμένο για επισκευή, αν κοιτάξω κάτι ποιο καινούργιο που περιέχει μικροελεγκτές και μνήμες τα οποία έχουν καταργηθεί και αν χαλάσουν πάει για πέταμα ολόκληρο μηχάνημα. Τα Hp κατά την γνώμη σου SRF θεωρούνται καλύτερα από τα 7Lχχ?
Από τις αγγελίες που μου δείχνεις θα προσανατολιζόμουν στον Hp8590 κυρίως αλλά και στον tek496 που ξέχασα να αναφερθώ στην αρχή ότι με ενδιαφέρει. Γενικότερα η σκέψη μου είναι κάτι φθηνό μεταχειρισμένο για αρχή το οποίο απλά θα κάνει την δουλεία και αν δεν βρω η λίγο αργότερα με περισσότερα χρήματα να χτυπήσω τον Rigol. Επίσης κάτι άλλο που θα μου άρεσε θα ήταν να είναι πολύπτυχο το όργανο αλλά τώρα δύσκολο. Στο θέμα τελωνείου όμως δεν έχει αναφερθεί κανένας γιατί υπάρχουν πολλές ευκαιρίες πέρα από τον ατλαντικό, ο Helmut τα έχει ακριβά όλα  :Smile: .

----------


## SRF

> Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας. Η αλήθεια είναι SV1EDG ότι το θέμα γεννήτριας είχα βρει περίπου πως θα το παλέψω προς το παρόν, το θέμα marker δεν με απασχολεί ακόμα.  Η κύρια χρήση που το θέλω είναι κυρίως για έλεγχο ενισχυτών RF, φίλτρων, κάνα πομπό FM TV και τέτοια. Όχι κάτι τόσο απαιτητικό προς το παρόν για μεγάλη ακρίβεια για να χρειαστεί να δώσω πάρα πολλά χρήματα. Το 1-1,5GHz είναι καλό ταβάνι για τα σημερινά δικά μου δεδομένα. Στο θέμα της σειράς 180 η επιλογή γίνεται για λόγους οικονομίας κυρίως αλλά και για λόγους εύρεσης ανταλλακτικών σε περίπτωση που χαλάσει η αγοράσω κάποιο χαλασμένο για επισκευή, αν κοιτάξω κάτι ποιο καινούργιο που περιέχει μικροελεγκτές και μνήμες τα οποία έχουν καταργηθεί και αν χαλάσουν πάει για πέταμα ολόκληρο μηχάνημα. Τα Hp κατά την γνώμη σου SRF θεωρούνται καλύτερα από τα 7Lχχ?
> Από τις αγγελίες που μου δείχνεις θα προσανατολιζόμουν στον Hp8590 κυρίως αλλά και στον tek496 που ξέχασα να αναφερθώ στην αρχή ότι με ενδιαφέρει. Γενικότερα η σκέψη μου είναι κάτι φθηνό μεταχειρισμένο για αρχή το οποίο απλά θα κάνει την δουλεία και αν δεν βρω η λίγο αργότερα με περισσότερα χρήματα να χτυπήσω τον Rigol. Επίσης κάτι άλλο που θα μου άρεσε θα ήταν να είναι πολύπτυχο το όργανο αλλά τώρα δύσκολο. Στο θέμα τελωνείου όμως δεν έχει αναφερθεί κανένας γιατί υπάρχουν πολλές ευκαιρίες πέρα από τον ατλαντικό, ο Helmut τα έχει ακριβά όλα .



τα ΗΡ προσωπικά τα θεωρώ παρασάγγης πιό έυχρηστα από τα αντίστοιχης εποχής ΤΕΚ! Και ναι... και ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ! Ειδικά σε επισκευή τους, μπορείς να βρεις τα πάντα... και στο εμπόριο (υπάρχει λίστα αντιστοιχίας κωδικών). Στα ΤΕΚ αν σου κάτσει κανένα περίεργο υλικό που έφτιαχνε ΜΟΝΟ η ΤΕΚ θα ψάχνεις να το βρείς διακαώς, και ΔΕΝ... 

Ο 496 πάντως ήταν από καλή σειρά! Αν κοιτάς και για από εκτός ΕΕ, έχω να σου προτείνω πολύ πράγμα... και καλής τιμής! 
Τελωνείο? Χμ... Ότι κάτσει!!! Ναι... δυστυχώς αυτό ισχύει τελικά! Έφερα πρόσφατα ένα όργανο 3000 ευρώ και το περάσαν "ελεύθερο" με αποτέλεσμα να το στείλω πίσω για διασάφηση και εκτελωνισμό του κανονικό! 
Και μετά παίρνεις ένα probe παλμογράφου και σου έρχεται με διασάφηση για τα 20 Ευρώ!!! 
Ότι νά'ναι όπου νά'ναι!!! 
Για την χρήση που λες ότι το θέλεις ΠΑΡΕ΄ΚΑΤΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΣΟΒΑΡΟ, και πιό "φρέσκο" από τα 180 κλπ! 8590 + ή 49Χ και μετά! 
Στον Σίνγκερ ΚΑΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΠΡΟΣΦΟΡΑ εσύ... Δίνει μερικές φορές αν του πεις ένα σχετικό ποσοστό αυτόυ που ζητάει επισήμως, ή του έχουν μείνει πολύ καιρό τα κομμάτια!

----------

perithess (23-01-14)

----------


## perithess

Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα με λίγε απορίες και λίγες προτάσεις. Τελικά άλλαξα γνώμη στο θέμα επιλογής και θα αρχίσω να ψάχνω για κάτι ποιο νέο όπως ο 8590 η ο τεκ496 που πρότεινες SRF. Το θέμα διατήρησης του οργάνου για επισκευή-σέρβις σε περίπτωση βλάβης που με ενδιαφέρει αρκετά (θα είναι 20+ χρονών  το όργανο) υπάρχει κάτι οτιδήποτε επίσημο που να αναλαμβάνει επισκευές ( αν δεν τα καταφέρω εγώ) ή και διακρίβωση εδώ στην Ελλάδα? Επίσης στο θέμα βλαβών από τι πάσχουν γενικά γιατί διαβάζω για το 8590 θέματα με το παλμοτροφοδοτικό. Καμία εμπειρία πάνω σε ρύθμιση επισκευή, κανένα θέμα με eprom ή eeprom και επεξεργαστές και γενικά περί αξιοπιστίας τέτοιων οργάνων? Το θέμα πλέον ξεπερνάει το E-bay και γίνεται διεθνές και παναγορικό  :Smile:  αφού πλέον θα αρχίσω και κοιτάω και σε άλλες αγορές και από Ελλάδα. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hewlett-Pack...-/321303578328
Το συγκεκριμένο που περιλαμβάνει και και εκτελωνισμό στην τιμή με ποία διαδικασία θα εκτελωνιστεί εδώ?
Σχετικά με τον Σίνγκερ τι ποσοστό έκπτωσης μπορεί να μου κάνει ας πούμε τα 2300-2700 να τα κάνει 1000-1100? Αν έχεις εμπειρία πάνω στο θέμα μπορούμε να το συζητήσουμε και μέσω ΠΜ. Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για το χρόνο σας.

----------


## JOUN

> Έφερα πρόσφατα ένα όργανο 3000 ευρώ και το περάσαν "ελεύθερο" με αποτέλεσμα να το στείλω πίσω για διασάφηση και εκτελωνισμό του κανονικό!



Τωρα σοβαρα μιλας;

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα με λίγε απορίες και λίγες προτάσεις. Τελικά άλλαξα γνώμη στο θέμα επιλογής και θα αρχίσω να ψάχνω για κάτι ποιο νέο όπως ο 8590 η ο τεκ496 που πρότεινες SRF. Το θέμα διατήρησης του οργάνου για επισκευή-σέρβις σε περίπτωση βλάβης που με ενδιαφέρει αρκετά (θα είναι 20+ χρονών  το όργανο) υπάρχει κάτι οτιδήποτε επίσημο που να αναλαμβάνει επισκευές ( αν δεν τα καταφέρω εγώ) ή και διακρίβωση εδώ στην Ελλάδα? Επίσης στο θέμα βλαβών από τι πάσχουν γενικά γιατί διαβάζω για το 8590 θέματα με το παλμοτροφοδοτικό. Καμία εμπειρία πάνω σε ρύθμιση επισκευή, κανένα θέμα με eprom ή eeprom και επεξεργαστές και γενικά περί αξιοπιστίας τέτοιων οργάνων? Το θέμα πλέον ξεπερνάει το E-bay και γίνεται διεθνές και παναγορικό  αφού πλέον θα αρχίσω και κοιτάω και σε άλλες αγορές και από Ελλάδα. 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hewlett-Pack...-/321303578328
> Το συγκεκριμένο που περιλαμβάνει και και εκτελωνισμό στην τιμή με ποία διαδικασία θα εκτελωνιστεί εδώ?
> Σχετικά με τον Σίνγκερ τι ποσοστό έκπτωσης μπορεί να μου κάνει ας πούμε τα 2300-2700 να τα κάνει 1000-1100? Αν έχεις εμπειρία πάνω στο θέμα μπορούμε να το συζητήσουμε και μέσω ΠΜ. Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για το χρόνο σας.



Διακρίβωση στην Ελλάδα κάνει η Ιντρακομ και να υπολογίζεις γύρω στα 3.000. 
Αν έχει και καμία ψιλοβλάβη, πχ κανέναν καμένο εξασθενητή στην είσοδο, πας στα 5.000.
Ο Σίνγκερ τόσο μεγάλη έκπτωση δε θα σου κάνει.

----------

SRF (23-01-14)

----------


## SRF

> Τωρα σοβαρα μιλας;



 Σαφέστατα!!! Και στα δύο σκέλη... Και στο ότι αρχικά πέρασε "ελεύθερο" ΜΕ πάνω του μάλιστα invoice με την τιμή κανονικά... και το δεύτερο το έστειλα πίσω γιατί θεωρώ ότι έτσι μπορούν ΝΑ ΤΓΝ ΣΤΗΣΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΟΠΟΙΟΝΔΗΠΟΤΕ (ειδικά επαγγελματία) και να τον "σκίσουν" μετά αφού δεν θα έχει διασάφηση εισαγωγής του Χ πάγιου ή προϊόντος του!!! Για σκέψου το... λίγο!!!  :Wink:

----------


## SRF

> Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα με λίγε απορίες και λίγες προτάσεις. Τελικά άλλαξα γνώμη στο θέμα επιλογής και θα αρχίσω να ψάχνω για κάτι ποιο νέο όπως ο 8590 η ο τεκ496 που πρότεινες SRF. Το θέμα διατήρησης του οργάνου για επισκευή-σέρβις σε περίπτωση βλάβης που με ενδιαφέρει αρκετά (θα είναι 20+ χρονών  το όργανο) υπάρχει κάτι οτιδήποτε επίσημο που να αναλαμβάνει επισκευές ( αν δεν τα καταφέρω εγώ) ή και διακρίβωση εδώ στην Ελλάδα? Επίσης στο θέμα βλαβών από τι πάσχουν γενικά γιατί διαβάζω για το 8590 θέματα με το παλμοτροφοδοτικό. Καμία εμπειρία πάνω σε ρύθμιση επισκευή, κανένα θέμα με eprom ή eeprom και επεξεργαστές και γενικά περί αξιοπιστίας τέτοιων οργάνων? Το θέμα πλέον ξεπερνάει το E-bay και γίνεται διεθνές και παναγορικό  αφού πλέον θα αρχίσω και κοιτάω και σε άλλες αγορές και από Ελλάδα. 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hewlett-Pack...-/321303578328
> Το συγκεκριμένο που περιλαμβάνει και και εκτελωνισμό στην τιμή με ποία διαδικασία θα εκτελωνιστεί εδώ?
> Σχετικά με τον Σίνγκερ τι ποσοστό έκπτωσης μπορεί να μου κάνει ας πούμε τα 2300-2700 να τα κάνει 1000-1100? Αν έχεις εμπειρία πάνω στο θέμα μπορούμε να το συζητήσουμε και μέσω ΠΜ. Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για το χρόνο σας.



Λοιπόν το συγκεκριμένο που δείχνεις ΔΕΝ θα έχει ΚΑΝΕΝΑ άλλο κόστος! Θα εκτελωνιστεί στην Αγγλία από το μεταφορέα και για αυτό βλέπεις αυτά εδώ 




> Shipping:
>                      $108.52                                                     (approx. EUR 80.00)                                                          International Priority Shipping                                                      to Greece *help icon for Shipping - opens a layer*                                                                                                This amount includes seller specified US shipping charges as well as applicable international shipping, handling, and other fees. This amount is subject to change until you make payment. For additional information, see the Global Shipping Program terms and conditions
> 
> 
>           Import charges :
> $218.38                         (amount confirmed at checkout)



Τώρα για το συγκεκριμένο... δεν μου αρέσει που ΔΕν δείχνει ο πωλητής του καν έναν έλεγχο με σύνδεση μεταξύ της αναφόρας που έχει και της εισόδου του, ώστε να φαινόταν ότι δεν έχει κάψει κανένα μίξερ μπροστά! Ή έστω να έβαζε ένα καλώδιο και ότι αρπαζε από περιβάλλον (θα έδειχνε σήματα κάπου πριν το κέντρο της οθόνης από ραδιοφωνικούς σταθμούς έστω)! Μάλιστα μοιάζει να έχει ΙΣΩΣ και χαμηλό χαλί θορύβου στην εικόνα του... αν και ίσως δικαιολογείται από πλήρη απουσία έστω και ενος καλωδίου στην είσοδό του!  Π'άντως το 8590 είναι επισκευάσιμο όργανο... γενικά! 
Για διακριβώσεις ... δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι σε ενδιαφέρουν για την χρήση που το θέλεις! Όπως ήδη αναφέρθηκε θα σου στοιχίσουν υπερβολικά εν σχέση με το ίδιο το όργανο και την ούτως ή άλλως όχι κορυφαία τάξη του!!! 

Για τον Σίνγκερ... μπορεί να δεχτεί και 60% αυτού που ζητάει επισήμως αλλά σπάνια! Συνήθως στο - 20~30% στο δίνει!!!!

----------

perithess (23-01-14)

----------


## JOUN

> Σαφέστατα!!! Και στα δύο σκέλη... Και στο ότι αρχικά πέρασε "ελεύθερο" ΜΕ πάνω του μάλιστα invoice με την τιμή κανονικά... και το δεύτερο το έστειλα πίσω γιατί θεωρώ ότι έτσι μπορούν ΝΑ ΤΓΝ ΣΤΗΣΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΟΠΟΙΟΝΔΗΠΟΤΕ (ειδικά επαγγελματία) και να τον "σκίσουν" μετά αφού δεν θα έχει διασάφηση εισαγωγής του Χ πάγιου ή προϊόντος του!!! Για σκέψου το... λίγο!!!



Φιλε Γιωργο μακαρι να ειχα την πιστη σου στο πως δουλευει η εφορια..αδυνατω ομως γιατι σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν τους εχω ικανους να κατσουν να  ελεγξουν τα οργανα  που εχεις παρει απο το εξωτερικο και να σου ζητησουν τα παραστατικα τους..
Σιγουρα μιλαμε για την βασικη επιδιωξη του κρατους(να σου παρουν λεφτα δηλ. ) αλλα και παλι δεν νομιζω να φτασουν τοσο μακρια..

----------


## SRF

> Φιλε Γιωργο μακαρι να ειχα την πιστη σου στο πως δουλευει η εφορια..αδυνατω ομως γιατι σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν τους εχω ικανους να κατσουν να  ελεγξουν τα οργανα  που εχεις παρει απο το εξωτερικο και να σου ζητησουν τα παραστατικα τους..
> Σιγουρα μιλαμε για την βασικη επιδιωξη του κρατους(να σου παρουν λεφτα δηλ. ) αλλα και παλι δεν νομιζω να φτασουν τοσο μακρια..



Δεν είναι θεμα 'πίστεως" αλλά ΠΡΟΦΥΛΑΞΗΣ ακριβώς επειδή συντρέχουν όλοι οι ανωτέρω λόγοι, να πάνε από την άγνοια... στο κυνήγι
 μαγισσών και κάψιμο στην πυρά ανεξαρτήτως λογικής εξέτασης των δεδομένων!!! οπότε... ΦΥΛΑΓΕ ΤΑ ΡΟΥΧΑ ΣΟΥ ΝΑ 'ΧΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΜΙΣΑ, με του ανεκδιήγητους που υπάρχουν!!!

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Πάντως προσωπικά και έχοντας δουλέψει πολλούς αναλυτές, αν ήθελα να αγοράσω σήμερα κάποιον φτηνό και καλό για προσωπική χρήση θα κοίταζα κανέναν καινούριο κινέζικο.
Πλέον η ποιότητά τους έχει ανέβει πολύ, σαφώς και δεν έχουν γίνει ΗΡ ή ADVANTEST, αλλά ξέρεις ότι αγοράζεις καινούριο και είναι σε τέλεια λειτουργική κατάσταση.
Ειδικά από ebay ή από κάποιον άγνωστο δε θα έπαιρνα κάποιον επώνυμο. Μιλάμε για όργανα που θες να δουλεύουν τέλεια, οπότε αν θέλει διακρίβωση τα χρήματα που θα δώσεις θα είναι πολλά.
Από την άλλη αν μπεις στη λογική να πάρεις έναν ΗΡ και ας έχει και κάποιες αποκλίσεις, γιατί να μην πάρεις έναν κινέζικο?

----------


## SRF

> Πάντως προσωπικά και έχοντας δουλέψει πολλούς αναλυτές, αν ήθελα να αγοράσω σήμερα κάποιον φτηνό και καλό για προσωπική χρήση θα κοίταζα κανέναν καινούριο κινέζικο.
> Πλέον η ποιότητά τους έχει ανέβει πολύ, σαφώς και δεν έχουν γίνει ΗΡ ή ADVANTEST, αλλά ξέρεις ότι αγοράζεις καινούριο και είναι σε τέλεια λειτουργική κατάσταση.
> Ειδικά από ebay ή από κάποιον άγνωστο δε θα έπαιρνα κάποιον επώνυμο. Μιλάμε για όργανα που θες να δουλεύουν τέλεια, οπότε αν θέλει διακρίβωση τα χρήματα που θα δώσεις θα είναι πολλά.
> Από την άλλη αν μπεις στη λογική να πάρεις έναν ΗΡ και ας έχει και κάποιες αποκλίσεις, γιατί να μην πάρεις έναν κινέζικο?



έχει λογική αυτό που αναφέρεις, αρκεί να μην μιλάμε για τίποτα απλούς του 1GHz τύπου παλιών Ηαμεγκ... αναλογικούς! Αν αναφέρεσαι σε τέτοιους τότε ακόμα και ένας 182Τ & 8558 είναι καλύτερος!!!

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> έχει λογική αυτό που αναφέρεις, αρκεί να μην μιλάμε για τίποτα απλούς του 1GHz τύπου παλιών Ηαμεγκ... αναλογικούς! Αν αναφέρεσαι σε τέτοιους τότε ακόμα και ένας 182Τ & 8558 είναι καλύτερος!!!



Προς Θεού όχι, μακριά!!! Είχα δουλέψει κάποτε έναν τέτοιο και ήταν για κλωτσιές!
Μιλάω για σύγχρονους Rigol κλπ που από ότι δείχνουν, αλλά και έχω δει σε τεστ, είναι αξιοπρεπέστατοι!
Πχ αυτός εδώ http://www.rigolna.com/products/spec...lyzers/dsa800/ με 1500$ είναι μια χαρά.
Επίσης για ερασιτεχνική χρήση γιατί όχι και έναν RF Explorer? 
http://rfexplorer.com/product/model-3g24gcombo/

----------


## SRF

> Προς Θεού όχι, μακριά!!! Είχα δουλέψει κάποτε έναν τέτοιο και ήταν για κλωτσιές!
> Μιλάω για σύγχρονους Rigol κλπ που από ότι δείχνουν, αλλά και έχω δει σε τεστ, είναι αξιοπρεπέστατοι!
> Πχ αυτός εδώ http://www.rigolna.com/products/spec...lyzers/dsa800/ με 1500$ είναι μια χαρά.
> Επίσης για ερασιτεχνική χρήση γιατί όχι και έναν RF Explorer? 
> http://rfexplorer.com/product/model-3g24gcombo/



Ναι, αυτούς τους έχω δουλέψει και εγώ, και για μιά λύση τυπικού εργαστηρίου είναι αξιοπρεπέστατοι!

----------


## SV1EDG

> υπάρχει κάτι οτιδήποτε επίσημο που να αναλαμβάνει επισκευές ( αν δεν τα καταφέρω εγώ) ή και διακρίβωση εδώ στην Ελλάδα? .



Υπάρχουν αρκετές εταιρείες τόσο στον δημόσιο όσο και στον ιδιωτικό τομέα.Να ξέρεις όμως ότι σε περίπτωση βλάβης δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι θα αναλάβουν και την επισκευή του.Μερικές πολύ γρήγορα:Algosystems,Intrakom,Metrology Hellas,Εργοστάσιο Τηλεπικοινωνιακών - Ηλεκτρονικών Μέσων (ΕΤΗΜ),ΕΒΕΤΑΜ,ΕΙΜ,ΥΠΗΔ.

----------


## SRF

> Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας.  Επίσης κάτι *άλλο που θα μου άρεσε θα ήταν να είναι πολύπτυχο το όργανο αλλά τώρα δύσκολο*. .



επειδή αν το καταννοώ ορθά αυτό σε ενδιαφέρει ένα πολυόργανο... ίσως καλό θα ήταν να έριχνες μιά ματιά ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΔΩ ! 
Σαφώς τα πολυόργανα έχουν και κάποιους "περιορισμούς" αλλά τελικά με αυτά τα χρήματα έχεις, Αναλυτή φάσματος, Γεννήτρια RF, Γεννήτρια AF, Διαμορφωσιόμετρο,΄Φορτίο με μετρητή RF ισχύος (έστω ως 10W και με μπροστά εξασθενητές 10db - 20db μετράς ότι δείχχει επί 10 ή 100), SINAD όμετρο για δέκτες Λινκ πχ. κλπ!  
Βέβαια περιορίζεσαι σε μετρήσεις του διαμορφωσιομέτρου εώς και Δf40KHz αντί των 75KHz ή καλύτερα των 100 - 150Khz ! Αλλά συγγνώμη... ταυτόχρονα έχεις τον αναλυτή φάσματος διαθέσιμο, που μπορείς εκεί να διαπιστώσεις διαμορφώσεις τετοιου εύρους ΕΥΚΟΛΑ! Ενώ με το περιορισμένο μεν διαμορφωσιόμετρο, μπορείς να ρυθμίσεις έστω εώς τους 40KHz όποια συστήματα και όργανα ενδείξεως μηχανημάτων προς έλεγχο!!! Και φέρνωντας τα στο πχ 40 (τα όργανά τους για παράδειγμα) πίστεψέ με δεν θα αποκλίνεις σχεδόν καθόλου και όταν αυτά θα δείχνουν 75 με σήμα εξωτερικό! ενω ΑΝ δν τα ρυθμίζεις με τίποτα θα είναι άλλα αντ' άλλων!!!

----------


## SV1EDG

Για σκέψου την λύση του SRF.Διαφορετικής νοοτροπίας μηχανάκια θα τα βρεις ως radio communication test set.Δούλευα για πολύ καιρό αυτό και παρόλο που οι συνάδελφοι μου ήταν δυσαρεστημένοι από το menu εμένα μου άφησε τα καλύτερα.Πότε-πότε έτρωγε κάτι κολλήματα αλλά με ένα on-off ερχόνταν στα ίσια του:

http://www.aeroflex.com/ats/products.../106/2965a.pdf

----------


## SRF

> Για σκέψου την λύση του SRF.Διαφορετικής νοοτροπίας μηχανάκια θα τα βρεις ως radio communication test set.Δούλευα για πολύ καιρό αυτό και παρόλο που οι συνάδελφοι μου ήταν δυσαρεστημένοι από το menu εμένα μου άφησε τα καλύτερα.Πότε-πότε έτρωγε κάτι κολλήματα αλλά με ένα on-off ερχόνταν στα ίσια του:
> 
> http://www.aeroflex.com/ats/products.../106/2965a.pdf



Marconi 2965A ! 
ένα απλά.... ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟ όργανο!!!

----------


## p.gabr

> Για σκέψου την λύση του SRF.Διαφορετικής νοοτροπίας μηχανάκια θα τα βρεις ως radio communication test set.Δούλευα για πολύ καιρό αυτό και παρόλο που οι συνάδελφοι μου ήταν δυσαρεστημένοι από το menu εμένα μου άφησε τα καλύτερα.Πότε-πότε έτρωγε κάτι κολλήματα αλλά με ένα on-off ερχόνταν στα ίσια του:
> 
> http://www.aeroflex.com/ats/products.../106/2965a.pdf



Ναι βρε παιδί μου πως τα κατάφερες και το συμπάθησες δεν ξέρω
Δεν θέλω να τα επαναλαμβάνω, άλλα ακόμα και το MARCONI IFR -1600 αχώνευτο ήταν
IFR_1600S-1600CSA.jpg
 τα μενού τους προβληματικά, τα δε interface άστα να παν αμάν

 Όσο αναφορά το service περιμέναμε κάνα χρόνο και

ΤΟ MARCONI 2955 βρίσκεται νομίζω πλέον σε πολύ προσιτές τιμές ,,αλλά θα είναι όπως πρέπει;
MARCONI2955.jpg

πρεπει ομως να του χορηγήσουμε ελαφρυντικό  παλαιότητάς

----------


## SRF

> επειδή αν το καταννοώ ορθά αυτό σε ενδιαφέρει ένα πολυόργανο... ίσως καλό θα ήταν να έριχνες μιά ματιά ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΔΩ !



Κοιτάχτε τώρα πως μπορεί να την "πατήσει" κάποιος... αγοράζωντας τελικά πιό ακριβά από ΕΜ-ΠΕΗ ! 
Ο ίδιος πωλητής το έβαλε και στο εν λόγο "παζαροπανηγύρι" αλλά σε "καλή" τιμή? 
http://www.ebay.it/itm/Anritsu-MT880...-/221252675888 

Για αυτό ελέγχετε μήπως εκτός το βρείτε πιό "ευκαιρία" από "ΕΜ_ΠΕΗΡΙΑ" !!!  :Wink:

----------


## SRF

Αααα! Παναγιώτη! Με συγχωρείς! έχω επισκευάσει 30+ marconi... 2955 (A, B) και δύο 2965 μεταξύ άλλων ΥΠΕΡΟΧΩΝ Marconi test Instruments!!! 
Δεν ξέρω πως δεν άρεσε σε ορισμένους... αλλά έχωντας επίσης δουλέψει, επισκευάσει και τα IFR 1200, 1600, που σημειωτέον ΔΕΝ σχετίστηκαν ποτέ με την MArconi αφού ήσαν ανταγωνιστικά τους και ΥΠΟΔΕΕΣΤΕΡΑ αμερικανικά κλαμπατσίνμπανα... μπορώ να πω ότι η σειρά 29xx της marconi έθεσε τις βάσεις των πολυοργάνων RF!!! Άλλωστε πρωτοπόρος ήταν σε αυτόν τομέα (άντε καμμιά schlumberger να είχε κάτι αντίστοιχο λίγο πριν)!!!

----------


## SRF

> Ναι βρε παιδί μου πως τα κατάφερες και το συμπάθησες δεν ξέρω
> Δεν θέλω να τα επαναλαμβάνω, άλλα ακόμα και το MARCONI IFR -1600 αχώνευτο ήταν
> IFR_1600S-1600CSA.jpg
>  τα μενού τους προβληματικά, τα δε interface άστα να παν αμάν
> 
>  Όσο αναφορά το service περιμέναμε κάνα χρόνο και
> 
> ΤΟ *MARCONI 2955 βρίσκεται νομίζω πλέον σε πολύ προσιτές τιμές ,,αλλά θα είναι όπως πρέπει*;
> MARCONI2955.jpg
> ...



Τα 2955 επισκευάζονται εν ριπή οφθαλμού!!! ο χρόνος λυσίματος και δεσίματος είναι όλο το θέμα!!! Αλλά τα 2955 ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΝΑΛΥΤΗ ΦΑΣΜΑΤΟΣ!!! Είναι παλαιότερα βλέπεις των 2965!!!

----------


## p.gabr

Σαφως Γιώργο θα συμφωνήσω  το 2955  είναι παλαιό Aν δεν κάνω λάθος κάνα δυο χρονάκια πριν το 90

όμως ανάμεσα στο 2965 και το hp 8920 θα προτιμούσα το δεύτερο

  Όσον αναφορά το ΙFR-1600  ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΠΑΤΑΤΑ


Eιχαμε και κάτι τέτοια παλαιότερα 

*Rohde & Schwarz*


SgLabs_m_R&S_CMTA_1.JPG

άλλη ιστορία και αυτα

----------


## SRF

> Σαφως Γιώργο θα συμφωνήσω  το 2955  είναι παλαιό Aν δεν κάνω λάθος κάνα δυο χρονάκια πριν το 90
> 
> όμως ανάμεσα στο 2965 και το hp 8920 θα προτιμούσα το δεύτερο
> 
>   Όσον αναφορά το ΙFR-1600  ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΠΑΤΑΤΑ
> 
> 
> Eιχαμε και κάτι τέτοια παλαιότερα 
> 
> ...



Το 8920 ήταν η αναγκαία απάντηση της ΗΡ και ναι σαφως επίσης ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΟ όργανο! Άλλωστε έχω ήδη δηλώσει ότι είμαι ολίγον ΗΡάκιας! Αλλά σέβομαι την πρωτοπορία των βρεττανών της Marconi στον τομέα... ίσως επειδή βρέθηκα και ΕΚΕΙ!!! 

Το R&S που έβαλες... ΔΕΝ έτυχε ποτέ να το δουλέψω, αν και το "άγγιξα" κάπου δεν έκατσα να το χειριστώ για να εκφέρω γνώμη! βέβαια έχω αρκετά R&S και ξέρω ότι μετρητικά είναι έξοχα & ακριβέστατα! Αλλά βρε παιδί μου αυτό το γερμανικό σωβινιστικό φλέγμα που θα τα κάνουν σώνει 7 καλά όπως εκείνοι θέλουν όταν όλοι οι άλλοι αποδέχονται μιά αποδεδειγμένα πρακτικότερη χειριστική μεθοδολογία... είναι που σε βγάζει έξω από τα ρούχα σου, όσο και να εκτιμάς την Γερμανική τους απολυτότητα! 
4 όργανα ανεξάρτητα... ίσα με το 1/2 όλης της προσόψεως, και ένα οθονάκι στην "απέξω" στο άκρο ίσα να σου προκαλεί την απορία ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΣΜΙΚΡΕΝΕΤΕ ΡΕΕΕΕ... για να σου δείξει αυτό που χρειάζετε μεγαλύτερη οπτική ανάλυση... ? ΕΛΕΟΣ!!! κατά τα άλλα κουμπιά... ξανά κουμπιά, και δώστου πάλι! Ναι... ο γερμανός το θέλει το... ΚΟΥΜΠΙ του τελικά!!! 
Μην πω για το ότι μέχρι λίγο πριν αυτές τις σειρές... η Αγγλική ήταν απηγορευμένη να αναγράφεται σε οποιοδήποτε Γερμανόργανο! Και για παροχή εγχειριδίων επισκευής? ΓΙΑΒΟΛ!!! ΝΤΑΖ ΙΣΤ!!!

----------


## perithess

Ομολογώ ότι δεν είχε περάσει από το μυαλό μου αυτό το είδος των οργάνων αν και είχα διαβάσει κάτι λίγα από εδώ και από εκεί. Τώρα έχω μπει στο λούκι και ψάχνω ασταμάτητα πληροφορίες για τα πάντα ακόμα και για το παραμικρό option του κάθε μηχανήματος  :Smile: . Από την στιγμή που ξεκίνησα αυτό το thread ( με σκοπό να εξελιχθεί σε αυτού του είδους την ανταλλαγή πληροφοριών) δεν περίμενα ότι θα υπάρχει τόσο υλικό και έχω αλλάξει 10 γνώμες. Στην αρχή όπως είπα σκεφτόμουν το HP 8558 & 181 η 853. Έπειτα απογοητεύτηκα από τα λεγόμενά σας και άρχισα να ψάχνω για τον Rigol και για κανένα HP η κάνα 496. Απ' όσο γνωρίζεται και εσείς όμως χωρίς κεφάλαιο δεν κάνεις τίποτα οπότε παραμένουμε στην έρευνα για καμιά ευκαιρία και ο θεός βοηθός  :Smile: . Στο θέμα των σετ που προτείνετε και γενικότερα των μηχανημάτων που έχετε επισκευάσει θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να κάνετε μία αναφορά (όποιος θυμάται βέβαια ) στο είδος της βλάβης και γενικά αν είναι κοινές επαναλαμβανόμενες σε μηχανήματα συγκεκριμένων εταιριών ( ονόματα δεν λέμε). Ακόμα μεγαλύτερο ενδιαφέρον θα είχε και καμιά φωτογραφία όπως βάζει ο SAKIS μερικές αλλά με όργανα μετρήσεων. Η αρχή έγινε πάντως και υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον για συνέχεια.

----------


## p.gabr

περικλεή ολα αυτά τα όργανα ειναι άλλου επιπέδου
Για απλές χρήσεις χωρίς ιδιαίτερες απαιτήσεις , δεν βλέπω τον λόγο να ξοδεύεστε τόσο
  Μπορείςνα κοιταξεισ και την επιλογή μιας swepp market generator , γιατί πως εμείς δουλεύαμε έτσι κάποτε;
και βέβαια δεν απορρίπτω και κάποια βαθμίδα για τον παλμογράφο  αλλά θέλει και άλλα 

Δεν Ξερω αλλά θέλει σκέψη το πράγμα

  Ερώτηση προς τον Γιωργο

Ηταν ένα ξέμπαρκο vector analyzer βρε Γιωργο ,πως βρέθηκε ποιος το παρήγγειλε δεν ξέρω ,το πήρα και εγώ και ποτέ δεν μπόρεσα να καταλάβω τι σκατά δείχνει  ..το γνωρίζεις;

http://ece.k-state.edu/~wkuhn/test_e...0Aand8981A.jpg

----------


## SRF

> περικλεή ολα αυτά τα όργανα ειναι άλλου επιπέδου
> Για απλές χρήσεις χωρίς ιδιαίτερες απαιτήσεις , δεν βλέπω τον λόγο να ξοδεύεστε τόσο
>   Μπορείςνα κοιταξεισ και την επιλογή μιας swepp market generator , γιατί πως εμείς δουλεύαμε έτσι κάποτε;
> και βέβαια δεν απορρίπτω και κάποια βαθμίδα για τον παλμογράφο  αλλά θέλει και άλλα 
> 
> Δεν Ξερω αλλά θέλει σκέψη το πράγμα
> 
>   Ερώτηση προς τον Γιωργο
> 
> ...



Αααα!!! Το εξαιρετικό 8981!!! 
Ναι είναι *vector analyzer* αλλά δείχνει διανυσματικά το προίόν της παραγώμενης από διαμόρφωση σχέσης μεταξύ πλατους / φάσεως! Ουσιαστικά, είναι αναλύτής διαμορφώσεως... και όχι σημάτων RF και προσαρμογών - τερματισμών όπως αυτό εδώ, που πιστέυω ότι γνωρίζεις! 

8505_VNA.jpg


ΟΚ ας στο αναλύσω!!!

----------


## SRF

Σκέψου το λοιπόν ως εξής! 
Ένα φέρον διαμορφώνεται ταυτοχρόνα με ΑΜ και PM (FM συμπληρωματική) ή ακόμα και τυπική FM! 
Αυτό το φέρον θα δημιουργεί λοιπόν δύο φαινομενα τελικά! Το ένα είναι η δημιουργία των προϊόντων μίξεως για την παραγωή των πλευρικών του κατά πλάτος μεταφορόμενου στοιχείου μας, και την ίδια στιγμή θα μπορεί να αποκλίνει εν συνόλο και κατά X rad! Η χρήση του? Ας δούμε τι γίνεται και θα βρεις την χρήση του ΜΟΝΟΣ ΣΟΥ!!! 

Όπως είπαμε λοιπόν... 'εχουμε δύο άξονες! ένα οριζόντιο που δείχνει χρόνο σήματος διαμόρφωσεως ( διαφορά του σε φάση = ωt) που για πρακτικούς λόγους ας τον αποκαλέσω PM για να αποδίδει την Διαμόρφωση Φάσεως (Phase Modulation) και ένα κάθετο να αναπαριστά το πλάτος της διαμορφώσεως! Το κέντρο τους είναι το 0 και των δύο συνθηκών! 
8981A_Screen1.JPG

επειδή η φάση ενός σήματος καθορίζεται από την γωνία του έναντι ενός κύκλου αναφοράς (πλήρης περίοδος t = 360ο μεταβολής) εγώ θα αναπαραστήσω αυτήν την περίοδο ενός τυπικού ημιτόνου τοποθετώντας  στο διάγραμμα & έναν κύκλο με κέντρο το 0 τόσο φάσεως όσο και πλάτους! 
8981A_ScreenCircle1.JPG


 Η φάση λοιπόν είναι οποιαδήποτε τιμή στον οριζόντιο άξονα μέχρι πλήρη περιστροφή της οπότε λαμβάνει την τιμή 1 και στον κάθετο όταν θα έχουμε ένα διαμορφωμένο κατά πλάτος μόνο φέρον με m=1 για 100% διαμόρφωση, θα αντιστοιχεί με μιά γραμμή κάθετη πάνω στον άξονα αυτόν να φτάνει στο 1 !  Δηλαδή θα φαίνεται έτσι 

8981A_ScreenCircle2.JPG 

Αν τώρα διατηρήσουμε αυτό το σήμα διαμορφώσεως κοινό και απλά επιπλεον μεταβάλλουμε & την φάση του φέροντος με αυτό κατά 45ο τότε θα προκύψει ένα σήμα που θα έχει δύο πλέον συνιστώσες πάνω του... και θα δημιουργήσει ένα διάνυσμα. Αυτό για να εκπροσωπεί και τις δύο συνιστώσες στην αναπαράσταση του διαγραμματικά θα πρέπει να είναι σαν να στρίψουμε την γραμμή που εκπροσωπεί το ΑΜ μας μέχρι να πετύχουμε τις 45ο στην περιφέρεια του κύκλου μας, η οποία περιφέρεια δίνει την τιμή m=1 (100% AM) σε κάθε μοίρα της! Θα δούμε λοιπόν κάτι τετοιο...  
8981A_ScreenCircle3.JPG 

Αυτό βέβαια είναι πλέον ένα σύνθετο μοντέλλο πληροφορίας, που αν το 'σπάσουμε' στα δύο μέρη του θα πάρουμε τις τιμές που το σημείο της περιφέρειας που αγγίζει το διάνυσμα, θα τέμνει κάθετα τους δύο άξονες! Για να το δούμε τραβάμε λοιπόν δύο γραμμές μιά κάθετη για την φάση rad, και μιά οριζόντια για το προίόν πλάτους διαμορφώσεως ! 

8981A_ScreenCircle4.JPG 

Αν τώρα διαβάσουμε τις τιμές των τομών στους δύο άξονες θα πάρουμε δύο πληροφορίες που μόνο μεταξύ τους συνδυαζόμενες θα διατηρούν ΜΙΑ και μοναδική διανυσματική σχέση!  

8981A_ScreenCircle5.JPG 

Αυτό λοιπόν εκπροσωπεί ένα διαμoρφωμένο φέρον κατά 0.7m AM & 0.7 PM ! 
Αν λοιπόν σου πει κάποιος ότι διαμορφώνει ένα φέρον με ένα σήμα ταυτόχρονα κατά 0.7ΑΜ και 0.7ΡΜ είναι σαν σου είπε ότι το διαμορφώνει με 100% ΑΜ και 45ο φασικά! Το γιατί είναι 100% ΑΜ ενώ βλέπεις μολις 0.7 στον κάθετο άξονα... θα στο πω αργότερα, αν χρειαστεί!

----------

perithess (25-01-14)

----------


## SRF

Συνεχίζουμε επί του παρόντος. Έστω λοιπόν ότι αυτό το σημείο το κρατάμε ώς ένα μοναδικό αποτέλεσμα που ισχύει αποκλειστικά και μόνον υπό αυτές τις συνθήκες ΑΜ & ΡΜ!!! 

Ας το σημειώσουμε λοιπόν στο διάγραμμα... με... ένα κυκλάκι και ας σημειωσουμε εκεί και την γωνία που αγγίζει στην περιφέρεια του κύκλου της περιόδου!!! 

8981A_ScreenCircle6.JPG 

Για πρακτικούς λόγους ας συμπληρώσω στους άξονες και ενδιάμεσες υποδιαιρέσεις μεταξύ του κέντρου τους και των άκρων τους... Ας βάλω λοιπόν τα τέταρτά τους (πρακτικό για το παράδειγμα εδώ)! Πλέον  το διάγραμμα αθ είναι αυτό για ότι άλλο αναφερθώ!!! 

8981A_ScreenCircle7.JPG 
 Και επίσης για το παράδεγιμα ας πούμε ότι το σημείο μας αναλογεί σε 0.75ΑΜ & 0.75ΡΜ και επανατοποθετώ τον κύκλο εκεί... 

8981A_ScreenCircle8.JPG 
Διαπιστώνω αμέσως ότι ήδη διαμορφώνει ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ 100% ΑΜ και ξεπερνάω ήδη το 1rad σε φάση!!! 
Αλλά έστω... ως προς φάση δεν υπαρχει πρόβλημα... Ας πούμε και ότι λόγο πολύ καλής γραμμικότητας του πομπού μας και στο πλάτος μπορώ να το διαμορφώσω κατά ακόμα και +150% !!! ¨εστω.. για την υπόθεση εργασίας εδώ!!! 

Γραφω λοιπόν στο κυκλάκι που έβαλα το τι εκπροσωπεί... Δηλαδή m .75 p .75 και είναι στις 45ο βεβαίως... 
Ας μειώσω αμφότερα στο 0.50 των δύο αξόνων αντί του 0.75... διατηρώντας τα έτσι στις 45ο! και ας βάλω ένα δεύτερο κυκλάκι για αυτό το ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟ ΔΙΑΝΥΣΜΑΤΙΚΟ σημείο! 

8981A_ScreenCircle9.JPG 

Χμμμμ... Ας κάνω το ίδιο για κάθε τομή που θα μπορούσε να σχηματίζεται από τις δηλωμένες ανωτέρω υποδιαρέσεις του κάθετου & οριζοντίου άξονα όταν αυτές προεκταθούν ως τα άκρα τιμής τους 1!!! Και σε κάθε σημείο που τέμνονται μεταξύ τους θα βάλω και ένα κυκλάκι να το ΒΛΕΠΩ καθαρά ως μοναδικό!!! 

8981A_ScreenDots1.JPG 

Αααα!!!! ΩΡΑΙΟ!!! Αλλά για μισό... γιατί δεν έχει κυκλάκια και πάνω στους ίδους τους βασικούς άξονες? Α, ναι... εκεί έιτε δεν υπάρχει ΑΜ καθόλου (σε οποιοδήποτε σημείο του οριζόντιου άξονα δηλαδή) οπότε ΔΕΝ ΕΚΠΕΜΠΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ Ο ΠΟΜΠΟΣ ΜΑΣ στην έξοδο του ΥΣ... είτε ΔΕΝ μεταβάλλεται καθόλου φασικά το φέρον... του και ΔΕΝ υπάρχει  - σχηματίζεται ΔΙΑΝΥΣΜΑ αφού μεταφέρεται ΜΟΝΟ ΜΙΑ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΑ πιά!!! 
Είπα και εγώ... Ουυυυφ! ΕΝΑ ΣΗΜΑ = ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΔΙΑΝΥΣΜΑ!!! Οπότε και ανυπαρξία ικανής ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΑΣ που θα ήταν και σημείο κυκλώσεώς της! 


ΟΚ!!!  Ωραία όλα αυτά τα κυκλάκια.. και τα σημεία που είναι... Λίγο ΠΟΫΑ μοιάζει... θα χαιρόταν και καμμιά γιαγιάκα αν το κάναμε και σε ροζάκι!!! Αλλά ΕΜΑΣ τι μας προσφέρει τελικά όλο αυτό διάγραμμα??? 

Σπάω  το κεφάλι μου... το κεφάλι μου ΕΓΩ και άλλοι 10 !!!

----------

p.gabr (25-01-14), 

perithess (25-01-14)

----------


## SRF

1010 γίναμε και το βρήκαμε!!!   :Rolleyes:  

Πω, πω... ΦΙΛΕ!!! Πεθαίνω!! 
.... 
Αααα!!! Και πού' σαι φίλε... να σου πω... 


Μήπως να το κάναμε ΨΗΦΙΑΚΟ το διάγραμμα? 
Ναι.. Ας πούμε για κάθε σημείο υποδιαίρεσης των δύο αξόνων... που θα υπάρξει διάνυσμα κατά την λειτουργία ας βάζαμε ένα bit σε 1... και ότι δεν υπάρχει να ήταν το 0 της δυαδικής μορφής!!! 
Καλά ρε φίλε και χρειαζόμασταν 1010 για να το βρούμε? 
ΟΚ ας βάλουμε & γράμματα για κάθε εν δυνάμη εμφανιζόμενο bit !!! Και για να ξεχωρίζουμε ότι είναι ΨΗΦΙΑΚΗΣ μορφής το διάγραμμα πλέον ας μετονομάσουμε τους άξονες σε I τον κάθετο που χωρίς αυτόν άλλωστε ΔΕΝ θα υπάρχει και πληροφορία ύπαρξης έστω αρχής... και σε Q τον οριζόντιο αφού εκφράζει σχέση με φάση - χρόνο μέασ σε κάθε τεταρτημόριο μιάς περιόδου μας!!! 

Για να το κάνω να το δούμε ως ΨΗΦΙΑΚΟ ΔΙΑΓΡΑΜΜΑ πλέον!!! 

8981A_ScreenDots2.JPG 

Παλληκάρι... ΩΡΑΙΟ είναι!! Το... πουλάω... είσαι???  :Wink:  

Και κοίτα... που κάθε σημείο πλέον μου δίνει 4 πιθανές καταστάσεις!!! 2 σε Ι και 2 σε Q! Δηλαδή τόσα... σημεία... θα μου παρέχουν ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΑ εκατομμύρια πληροφοριών!!! Αρκεί ΕΝΑ να υπάρξει στιγμιαία... και μπορώ να ξέρω ακριβώς τι ήθελα να μεταφέρω μέσα από εκατομμύρια πιθανές λύσεις!!! Αν αμέσως μετά υπάρξει οποιοδήποτε άλλο επίσης και αυτό θα είναι μοναδικό μέσα εκατομμύρια!!!  
Αλλά... ΤΟ ΠΙΟ ΩΡΑΙΟ είναι ότι είναι ακριβέστατα!!!  
Δηλαδή το αρχικό διάνυσμά μου παραπάνω πλέον θα το αναγνωρίσω ως bit!!!  
δηλαδή? Για να δω... 

8981A_ScreenDots3.JPG 


ΥΠΕΡΟΧΑ!!! Και κανένας δεν θα με ακούει αν δεν ξέρει τι ΕΓΩ έχω αντιστοιχήσει να εκπροσωπεί κάθε κυκλάκι στο διάγραμμα!!! ΚΩΔΙΚΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ!!! Και όχι ... πιά "Μήτσους... και ο σερνόμενος τράκτορας" όταν προσπαθώ να ακούσω ή και γιατί όχι να δω ως εξουσία τι κάνει Η ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΤΟΥ ΤΑΔΕ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΥΜΠΑΡΟ ΤΟΥΣ χωρίς καν να το ξέρει ή αντιληφθεί κατά λάθος ποτέ εκείνη!!!  :Wink:  :Unsure:

----------

p.gabr (25-01-14), 

perithess (25-01-14)

----------


## p.gabr

Γιώργο σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση

θα το διαβάσω ME ΗΣΥΧΙΑ 5-6 φορές μήπως και προσανατολιστώ
ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ εάν δεν έχεις καλές σχέσεις με τα μαθηματικά είναι δύσκολα,άλλα και αυτοί που τα πάνε καλά σε αυτό, δεν μπορούν να κατανοήσουν τις εφαρμογές
Εφαρμογή με διαμόρφωση φάσης δεν γνώρισα, αλλά μέσα από τους ασυρμάτους υπήρξε και έγινε το σχετικό αφιέρωμα  (*Phase ModulatIon)*
Είχα ρωτήσει τότε τον δάσκαλο πως είναι δυνατόν να έχουμε διαμόρφωση φάσης και η συχνότητα να είναι ίδια ( όπως μας έλεγε ) και μου είχε απαντήσει έτσι είναι

Κρίμα που γράφεται εδώ και θα χαθεί.  Eγω πάντως το κάνω copy



(Και πού σαι δεν τελείωσα  :Biggrin:   ευχαριστώ και πάλι)

----------


## SRF

Να σημειώσω ότι ξαναδιαβάζωντας τα ανωτέρω... διαπίστωσα κάποια λάθη μου... (αναφορά σε rad) αλλά επειδή δεν μπορώ να τα διορθώσω πλέον... και επειδή ήταν μιά γρήγορη γενική αναφορά στο τι προσπαθεί να αναπαράγει το όργανο αυτό... πιστέυω ότι η γενική φιλοσοφία αποδόθηκε σχετικά καλά, έστω και με τάτοια "απαράδεκτα" λάθη (πχ 45ο = 0.7875rad)... 
Κατά άλλα την γενική εικόνα νομίζω την έδωσα... 
Τώρα το αν ο οριζόντιος άξονας θα εκπροσωπεί μόνο μεταβολή σε φάση, ή θα εκπροσωπεί συχνότητα... ή και υποφέροντα με προακθορισμένη φασική απόκλιση μεταξύ τους  ειναι ανάλογα την τελική εφαρμογή!!!

----------


## p.gabr

Γιώργο προσπάθησα να σού στείλω ΠΜ να σε ευχαριστήσω και πάλι που καθησες και έγραψες όλα αυτα για εμένα, ωστε να μην ενοχλουμε εδω Όμως ήσουν πλήρης

Όσο για το λαθακι μην στενοχωριεσαι όλοι το καταλάβαμε, γιαυτό και δεν έγινε η παρατήρηση 
Άλλη φορά όμως θα σού βαλω πιο δυσκολο

----------


## perithess

Μετά από λίγο ψάξιμο-αναζήτηση στο νετ για πληροφορίες και μηχανήματα βρήκα μερικά αλλά δεν είμαι ακόμα έτοιμος για αγορά οπότε ρωτάω για να μου πείτε την γνώμη σας και την εμπειρία σας πάνω στο θέμα. Βρήκα αυτό 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/HP-Agilent-8...item3a8a8dcf72 
ο τύπος εδώ αναφέρει ότι για bw 1khz χάνει 6db. Η εμπειρία σας ποιο θα έλεγε ότι είναι το πρόβλημα, είναι κάτι επισκευάσιμο εύκολα η οικονομικά και πως θα σας φαινόταν η αγορά ενός τέτοιου μηχανήματος? Επίσης κάτι ακόμα το οποίο το είδα τυχαία και αναρωτιέμαι, μόνο για λόγους κόστους (αν λήξει 100-120€) δεν θα ήταν ικανοποιητικό για τις εφαρμογές που το χρειάζομαι και επίσης το συγκεκριμένο πόσο ποιο εύκολα επισκευάσιμο από το προηγούμενο είναι? http://www.ebay.com/itm/201025571614...4.m1438.l2649Η ευκολία στην επισκευή θεωρώ ότι είναι εκτός από τον εντοπισμό τις βλάβης και η εύρεση ανταλλακτικών. 
Επίσης ευχαριστούμε για την ανάλυση για τους vector analyzer, ήταν αρκετά κατατοπιστική.

----------


## SRF

> Μετά από λίγο ψάξιμο-αναζήτηση στο νετ για πληροφορίες και μηχανήματα βρήκα μερικά αλλά δεν είμαι ακόμα έτοιμος για αγορά οπότε ρωτάω για να μου πείτε την γνώμη σας και την εμπειρία σας πάνω στο θέμα. Βρήκα αυτό 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HP-Agilent-8...item3a8a8dcf72 
> ο τύπος εδώ αναφέρει ότι για bw 1khz χάνει 6db. Η εμπειρία σας ποιο θα έλεγε ότι είναι το πρόβλημα, είναι κάτι επισκευάσιμο εύκολα η οικονομικά και πως θα σας φαινόταν η αγορά ενός τέτοιου μηχανήματος? Επίσης κάτι ακόμα το οποίο το είδα τυχαία και αναρωτιέμαι, μόνο για λόγους κόστους (αν λήξει 100-120) δεν θα ήταν ικανοποιητικό για τις εφαρμογές που το χρειάζομαι και επίσης το συγκεκριμένο πόσο ποιο εύκολα επισκευάσιμο από το προηγούμενο είναι? http://www.ebay.com/itm/201025571614...4.m1438.l2649Η ευκολία στην επισκευή θεωρώ ότι είναι εκτός από τον εντοπισμό τις βλάβης και η εύρεση ανταλλακτικών. 
> Επίσης ευχαριστούμε για την ανάλυση για τους vector analyzer, ήταν αρκετά κατατοπιστική.



Απ'αντηση! 
Το δεύτερο ξέχνα το! Αν είναι να πάρεις ένα τόσο παλαιό μηχάνημα, πάρτο τουλάχιστον λειτουργικό!!! εκτός και στο χαρίσουν! Αυτό εν λειτουργία πάει ~200 - 300 Ευρώ! Πόσες ώρες θα χρειαστείς για επισκευή του? χωρίς καμμιά εμπειρία σε τέτοια τουλάχιστον θες 8 εώς και 20 αν έχει πολλαπλές βλάβες! Και αν χρειαστείς ανταλλακτικό... έξτρα κόστος ΚΑΙ χρόνο! 
Οπότε... 

Το πάνω... σαφώς καλύτερο... αλλά γιατί δεν αγοράζεις τελικά το 496 που λήγει σε <2 ώρες και δείχνει ΟΚ?

----------


## perithess

Το κύριο πρόβλημα όπως αναφέρω είναι ότι δεν υπάρχουν τόσα χρήματα μαζεμένα αυτή την στιγμή για να δώσω. Μάλλον θα έλεγα ότι τα χρειάζομαι και αλλού  :Smile:  αντί για τον αναλυτή τώρα απλά θέλω να συνεχίσω την κουβέντα πάνω στο θέμα. μέχρι στιγμής δεν βλέπω να έχει ποντάρει κανείς σε αυτόν πάντως και αν δεν ποντάρει κανένας μέχρι το τέλος θα τον ξαναβάλει σε πώληση φαντάζομαι. Θέλω όμως πραγματικά να μου λύσεις την απορία σχετικά με τον 8590 που σου έστειλα πάνω. Ο πωλητής αναφέρει ότι τον έχει επισκευάσει-ανακατασκευάσει παρόλα αυτά λέει ότι χάνει τα ντιμπί του  :Smile: .

----------


## SRF

> Το κύριο πρόβλημα όπως αναφέρω είναι ότι δεν υπάρχουν τόσα χρήματα μαζεμένα αυτή την στιγμή για να δώσω. Μάλλον θα έλεγα ότι τα χρειάζομαι και αλλού  αντί για τον αναλυτή τώρα απλά θέλω να συνεχίσω την κουβέντα πάνω στο θέμα. μέχρι στιγμής δεν βλέπω να έχει ποντάρει κανείς σε αυτόν πάντως και αν δεν ποντάρει κανένας μέχρι το τέλος θα τον ξαναβάλει σε πώληση φαντάζομαι. Θέλω όμως πραγματικά να μου λύσεις την απορία σχετικά με τον 8590 που σου έστειλα πάνω. Ο πωλητής αναφέρει ότι τον έχει επισκευάσει-ανακατασκευάσει παρόλα αυτά λέει ότι χάνει τα ντιμπί του .



ΟΚ! Λοιπόν ας αναφερθούμε λοιπόν σε επισκευή του φίλτρου ενός αναλυτή που επιλέγεται για να αναλύεις με διαφορετικό εύρο ζώνης το τι θα δείξει τελικά στην οθόνη του! Αυτά είναι συνήθως πολλαπλά φίλτρα που κάθε ένα τους "περνάει" ένα προεπιλέξιμο εύρος και ανάλογα με το ποιό είναι εντός, αυξάνεται η αναγνωσιμότητα και διευκρινησιμότητα των σημάτων μεταξύ τους αλλά και των όποιων θορύβων ή πληροφοριών υπάρχουν πάνω σε αυτά! 
Για να είναι σωστή η μετρητική απεικόνιση πρέπει το κάθε τέτοιο φίλτρο να τηρεί μιά συγκεκριμένη "μάσκα" περάσματος και απορρίψεως εκτός της επιθυμητής ζώνης του. Επίσης να διατηρεί τόσο φασικά όσο και σε πλάτος αναλλοίωτο το όποιο σήμα θα επιτρέπει να διέλθει εξ αυτού!  Για να το πετύχει αυτό συνήθως υπάρχουν πολλαπλά σκέλη στο φίλτρο που με επιτυχή μεταξύ τους συντονισμό τελικά δημιουργούν ένα διαγραμματικό Π που τα σκέλη του καθορίζουν το εντός διελεύσεως φάσμα, ενω η κορυφή του το ύψος πλάτους διελεύσεως... και σαφώς εξ' αυτού και τις όποιες απώλειες του! 
Για ανα το ρυθμίσεις λοιπόν ένα τε΄τοιο φίλτρο σωστά... και να επιτύχεις αυτό που πρέπει να κάνει τελικά, απαιτείται να μπορείς να δει με κάποιον τρόπο αυτό το Π στην έξοδό του κατά την διαδικασία ρύθμισεις - επισκευής του! Πως θα το δεις? Χρειάζεσαι πλέον να παράγεις στην είσοδό του ένα σήμα που θα σαρώνει τάχυστα ένα φάσμα αρκετά μεγαλύτερο του επιθυμητού εύρους που καθορίζεται από τα εντός των σκελών του Π όρια, δηλαδή μια γεννήτρια σαρώσεως... και έναν τρόπο που να "βλέπεις" στην  έξοδό του την σχηματίζομενη μετά το φίλτρο αυτό ΑΠΟΚΡΙΣΗ! Δηλαδή ένα δεύτερο (έστω) αναλυτή φάσματος ίσως... που το ιδανικό θα ήταν να είναι ακι συγχρονισμένος με την  γεννήτρια σαρωσεως που θα παρέχει το σήμα στη  είδοδο του φίλτρου σου! Ακολουθώντας μιά διαδικασία συντονισμού - ελέγχου - επανασυντονισμού - επανελέγχου, θα φέρεις τελικά το Π εντός των απαιτούμενων από τον κατασκευααστή ορίων του! 
Γιατί τα αναφέρω όλα αυτά? Γιατί σε όλα τα ανωτέρω... υπάρχει η απαίτηση επιπλέον ύπαρξης οργάνων που πρέπει να ΕΧΕΙΣ για να επισκευάσεις ένα ΟΡΓΑΝΟ με επιτυχία ΚΑΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΕΙΑ! 
είναι λίγο πολύ το "αυγό΄και η κότα" !!! Θέλω να πω ότι όταν δεν έχεις καν ένα βασικό αναλυτή και μιά αξιόπιστη γεννήτρια σάρωσης, η επισκευή ενός αναλυ΄τη ΔΥΣΚΟΛΕΥΕΙ ή γίενται αναξιόπιστη. Και πολλές φορές... επισκευές που κάνουν κάποιοι, ΤΥΧΑΙΑ και ΧΩΡΙΣ να έχουν όργανα για να τις επαληθεύουν... είναι τραγικές τελικά, αφού ΝΟΜΙΖΟΥΝ ότι βλέπουν σωστά... ενώ στην πραγματικότητα μετρανε άλλα αντ' άλλων!!! 
΄Προσωπικά θα ήθελα το πρώτο σοβαρό όργανο που θα αγόραζα αν μη τι άλλο να μην έχει ανάγκη επισκευής του, έστω και αν δεν ήταν διακριβωμένο ή εντός διακριβώσεως! Το σφάλμα του θα είναι ελάχιστο εν σχέση με μιά πιθανή "τυχαία" επισκευή του λόγο ανυπαρξίας άλλων οργάνων από εμένα!!!

----------

kaptenlouna (27-01-14), 

perithess (27-01-14)

----------


## SRF

Λοιπόν... σκεφτόμουν το θέμα σου... και θυμήθηκα ότι έχω έναν αναλυτή φάσματος κανένα δεκάρι έτη, που κάποτε θα πρέπει να επισκευάσω!!! 
Το γιατί μέχρι τώρα δεν το έχω κάνει? Απλά γιατί δυστυxώς απουσιάζουν δύο πλακέτες του, όχι σημαντικές αφού είναι για την σάρωση της οθόνης του και όχι σε RF τμήματα, και για να προχωρήσω πρέπει να φτιάξω αντικαστατάτες βάσει του service manual που έχω!!! 
Ίσως λοιπόν ήρθε η ώρα να ασχοληθώ πλέον!!! Ο αναλυτής αυτός είναι ένα πολύ ωραίο όργανο της ADVANTEST (πρώην *T*akeda *R*iken) που περιλαμβάνει και ενσωματωμένη μάλιστα Tracking generator! Αλλά επιπλέον έχει και... αποδιαμορφωτή!  Με έξοδο ακουστικών! Και μέχρι τους 1.5GHz προσφέρει μιά σχετικά καλή & αξιόπιστη λύση! 
TR4122_SA.jpg 

Ίσως λοιπόν.... και άσχετα με το εδώ θέμα και την δική σου αναζήτηση... αφού θα χρειαστεί καιρός για να πραγματοποιηθεί μιά επισκευή του τελικά (απαιτούμενος σίγουρα ελεύθερος χρόνος μου) να προχωρήσω σε επισκευή του και περιγραφή αυτής στο φόρουμ... όπως πρότεινες να βάζουμε... και εφ' 'οσον όλα καταλήξει καλώς... και λειτουργήσει το'ργαλείο (αφού δεν ξέρω τι άλλες βλάβες μπορεί να εχει, πχ η οθόνη του θεωρητικά δουλεύει αλλά αν δεν βάλω πλακέτες πρώτα δεν μπορώ να το ξέρω), τότε μετά ΙΣΩΣ και να το διαθέσω σε ένα μέλος του φόρουμ σε εξευτελιστική τιμή... εν σχέη με αυτό εδώ... 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Takeda-Adv...-/251435755971

----------

perithess (27-01-14)

----------


## p.gabr

ΑΝΤΕ ΓΙΩΡΓΟ περιμένουμε εξελίξεις ,  εναγωνίως
και  Tracking generator!!!!  Καλό μου φαινετε 

όσο για τα ανωτέρω δεν υπάρχει καμιά αμφισβήτηση σε ότι έγραψες

----------


## SRF

Λοιπόν ας ανεβάσουμε μια επισκευή ενός Αναλυτή φάσματος! 
¨οχι του TR4122 αφού αυτή θα αργήσει... αλλά ενός άλου ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΟΥ αναλυτή, κατακσευασμένου από την MARCONI της Αγγλίας! 

MARCONI 2380 & 2382 Spectrum Analyzer! 
100 Hz...400 MHz
3 Hz min RBW
TRACKING Generator 

Για μιά πρώτη γνωριμία με το συγκεκριμένο όργανο ας το δούμε εκ προσόψεως (εικόνα από ίντερνετ) 
Marconi2380-2382BIG1.jpg 
Αναφερόμαστε λοιπόν σε ένα όργανο καθαρά "πάγκου" που αποτελείται από δύο μονάδες συνδυαζόμενες μεταξύ τους, με συνολικό βάρος >45kg!!! Σε ακμμία περίπτωση δηλαδή δεν μπορεί να νοηθεί ως "φορητό" !!!  :Biggrin:  
Οι δύο αυτές μονάδες, παρέχουν όμως ένα "πλεονέκτημα" ! Η πάνω είναι αποκλειστικά ένα υποσύστημα που ελέγχει και δείχνει τελικά την όποια πληροφορία της παρέχει η κάτω ύπομονάδα! ¨ετσι αποτελεί στην ουσία το DISPLAY UNIT του αναλυτή μας! Το τι θα δείχνει αυτή εξαρτάται απόλυτα από το τι η συνδεδεμένη κάτωθεν αυτής μονάδα μπορεί να της παρέχει! Έτσι το πάνω μερος αποτελεί την "βάση" της σειράς αυτής και αποκαλείται 2380! Από κάτω του μπορεί να πάρει διαφορετικών περιοχών σάρωσης υπομονάδες RF UNITS... με την πιό απλή - σύνηθη να είναι αυτή που καλύπτει την περιοχή 100Hz - 400MHz! Αυτή αποκαλείται 2382! Σε άλλες περιπτώσεις μπορεί να συναντηθεί με υπομονάδες όπως η 2383 (100Hz - 4.2GHz) ή και την ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΑ ΔΥΣΕΡΕΥΤΗ 2386 που κάλυπτε πλήρως ως τους 26.5GHz! Κάτι ανάλογο δηλαδή των HP 8566 (ίσως και πρακτικά καλύτερων κατ' εμέ σε κάποια θέματα)! 
Τα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά του 2382 που θα αναφερθούμε εδώ είναι αυτά 
http://www.testwall.com/datasheets/M...ERIES14402.pdf 

Ο αναλυτής αυτός λοιπόν παρουσίaζε πρόβλημα αφού δεν μπορούσε να δείξει σωστά κανένα σήμα! Σε πρώτη φάση ελέγχου το πρόνλημα ήταν εμφανέστατο ακόμα και με τον εσωτερικό ταλαντωτή αναφοράς του! 
Αυτή ήταν η απεικόνηση που παρείχε σε οποιοδήποτε σήμα! 

P100015.jpg 

με ενα γρήγορο έλεγχο, και δοκιμή της ρουτίνας αυτοελέγχου που υπάρχει σε όλα τα νεώτερα μηχανήματα τέτοιας κατηγορίας, η οποία ως ήταν αναμενόμενο απέτυχε να ολοκληρώσει την διαδικασία της, και με την σύνδεση του σε μιά εξωτερική γεννήτρια RF προς επιβεβαίωση ότι τουλάχιστον θα υπήρχε ένδειξη από την είσοδο RF ανάλογη με αυτήν που εμφανιζόταν ως το πρόβλημα ώστε να δω αν υπήρχε πέραν τη μίας εμφανούς βλάβης, ηταν φανερό άμεσα ότι το πρόβλημα του δεν ήταν σε μπροστινά τμήματα μετατροπής από ΥΣ σε ΜΣ... αλλά μετά την τελική μέση συχνότητα, και μεταξύ του λογαριθμικού ενισχυτή της και του ψηφιοποιητή προς μεταφορά υπό μορφή DATA στο DISPLAY UNIT για περαιτέρω επεξεργασία και τελική απεικόνιση! 

Για την έστω αρχική ανίχνευση πιθανου ύποπτου τμήματος ακολουθήθηκε το εγχειρίδιο επισκευής ξεκινώντας από το γενικό λειτουργικό διάγραμμα των τμημάτων του (block diagram).  Συγκεκριμένα αναζητήθηκε το μέρος του αναλυτή μας που ξεκινάει η διαδικασία ψηφιοποίησης των αναλογικών σημα΄των μετά την τελικά IF (Μεση Συχνότητα)! 
Συνεχίζεται...

----------

perithess (29-01-14)

----------


## SRF

μερος 2ον 

Αυτό εντοπίστηκε στην σελίδα 18 του κεφαλαίου 4-2 

2382_IFADCpath.JPG 

Σε αυτό διαπιστώνουμε ότι μεγάλο τμήμα των κυκλωμάτων βρίσκεται στην υπομονάδα AD1 η οποία είναι η πρώτη που δέχεται αναλογικά σήματα και τα επεξεργάζεται σε πρωτογενή μορφή τους για να τα παρέχει προς τον ψηφιοποιητή της υπομονάδος AD2! 

¨ηρθε λοιπόν η ώρα να προβούμε στην εγχείρηση, α'λα Γιακούμπ!!! Ανοικτή.. "καρδιά" και ξεκινάμε τα "μπαλωνάκια" !!! 
Ο "ασθενής κλινήρης, αναποδογυρισμένος ώστε να υπάρχει αρκετή πρόσβαση εντός του... και νυστέρι... εεε.... κατασαβίδι εννοώ, εν πλήρη λειτουργία!!! 
αριστερόστροφα περιστροφόμενοι κοχλίες με αυτό. αποκαλύπτουν σιγά σιγά σύντομα τα εντόσθια και τις φλέβες ροής σήματος!  

Ο 'ασθενής' είναι σε εξαιρετική εσωτερική κατάσταση για την ηλικία του!!! 

P100012.jpg 


Η πρόσβαση μας στην αριστερή κάτω καρδιακή κοιλία AD1 είναι πλέον ελεύθερη!!! 
Και τώρα ήρθε η κρίσιμη ώρα της επεμβάσεως!!! 

Συνεχίζεται...

----------

perithess (29-01-14)

----------


## SRF

Ψάχνουμε πλέον στο εγχειρίδιο επισκευής του οργάνου να εντοπίσουμε τα κυκλωματικά σχέδια των υπομονάδων που αναφέρονται ως AD1 & AD2. Αυτά συνήθως είναι σε ανεξάρτητο κεφάλαιο που εμπεριέχει αποκλειστικά σχηματικά διαγράμματα πλακετών και μετρήσεις με τιμές ή απεικονίσεις παλμογραφημάτων που θα λάβουμε από πιθανά διαθέσιμα σημεία ελέγχου στις πλακέτες. 
Βρίσκουμε αρχικά λοιπόν το σχέδιο της AD1 υπομονάδας... και το μελετάμε λίγο για να καταλάβουμε την σχεδιαστική τεχνοτροπία που ακολουθεί. 
ad1_all.jpg 


¨ειναι λοιπόν ένας διαδοχικά συνδεόμεντος λογαριθμικός ενισχυτής που ελέγχεται ανά συγκεκριμένα λογαριθμικά βήματα μέσω ψηφιακών σημάτων, που ενεργοποιούν - απενεργοποιούν ανάλογα, τους επιμέρους ενδιάμεσους ενισχυτές! Μάλιστα! 
Γιατί το κάνει αυτό σε ένα τμήμα που αφορά ην μετατροπή από Αναλογικό σε ψηφιακό σήμα? 
Ας ρίξουμε λοιπόν μιά ματιά στα όποια βοηθητικά παλμογραφήματα έχει για τα σημεία ελέγχου πάνω σε αυτήν την πλακέτα... 

AD_TestAll.jpg 

Χμμμ... Εδώ κάτι πιάνουμε! Κοιτώντας τα πάνω τρία... διαπιστώνουμε ότι αυτό που θέλει να βρούμε με τον παλμογράφο μας... μοιάζει σαν αυτό που εμφανίζεται ως βλάβη... στην οθόνη μας, αν εξαιρέσουμε το οτι είναι τετραγωνισμένο!!!  
Μάλιστα! Κατάλαβα!!! Μεταβάλλει την στάθμη δυναμικά κατά την σάρωση ώστε να αυξάνει την δυναμική περιοχή αποκρίσεως στην είσοδο του AD ολοκληρωμένου!!! Ανάλογα την στάθμη που δέχεται στην είσοδό του και όταν φτάνει στον κορεσμό του (η λίγο πριν στην ουσία) ή στο ελάχιστο, ο επεξεργαστής που διαβάζει πλέον την τιμή αυτή ψηφιακά, αλλάζει το ενδιάμεσο κέρδος στους ενισχυτές με διεπιλογή τους, ώστε πάντα στην είσοδο του ADC IC να υπάρχει σήμα εντός των δυνατών ορίων του! Ο επεξεργαστής γνωρίζει ανά πάσα στιγμή το λόγο ενισχύσεως που έχει εντός ή εκτός για να επιτευχθεί αυτό και τον συνυπολογίζει στην μαθηματική επεξεργασία του! Η αναπαράσταση στην οθόνη βασίζεται σε αυτήν την μαθηματική επεξεργασία που τελικά αποψηφιοποιείται για να αποδίδει με ακρίβεια κάθε μικρομεταβολή των τιμών! επομένως αν οποιοσδήποτε ενισχυτής μας (ή σχεδόν οποιοσδήποτε στην ουσία) αλλάξει δραματικά το κέρδος του... αυτό θα "μπερδεύει" το επεξεργαστή που στην προσπάθεια να φέρει εντός των ορίων την συνολική ενίσχυση, θα αλλάζει διαρκώς και "τυχαία" μεταξύ των βαθμίδων, χτυπώντας το ADC IC out τελικά σε overflaw!!! Αυτό θα εμφανιστεί σαν "σκάλα" τελικά στην αποψηφιοποίηση προς την οθόνη μας! Δηλαδή δικαιολογεί >ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ< αυτήν την εικόνα!!!  
P100015.jpg


Νομίζω ότι είμαστε σε καλό δρόμο!!! Πλέον φέρνουμε το ECG Monitor... και τον απινιδωτή μας για παν ενδεχόμενο... ! Εεε.... συγγνώμη... τον παλμογράφο μας και το κολλητήρι ήθελα να πω... αλλά η γυναίκα μου παρακολουθούσε τελευταία πολύ το Grace Anatomy... και όσο νά' ναι ένα ΤΙΚ το αποκτάς... δεν το αποκτάς?  :Biggrin:  

Συνεχίζεται...

----------

perithess (29-01-14)

----------


## SRF

Αρχικά λοιπόν ας ξεκαθαρίσουμε την διαδρομή των σημάτων για να δούμε ποιά μας ενδιαφέρουν προς έλεγχο. Στο σχέδιο λοιπόν ακολουθούμε την ροή της ενισχύσεως από είσοδο προς έξοδο... 
ad1_allSignalpath.jpg 

εντοπίζουμε επίσης τα βοηθητικά σήματα που θα ελέγξουν τελικά το ποιός ενισχυτής ή και εξασθενητής του θα είναι εντός λειτουργίας! Έτσι πλέον ξερουμε τα πιθανά σημεία που πρέπει να έχουμε ή να μην έχουμε σήμα ΜΣ, και σήματα ελέγχου... 

ad1_allSignalSelectpath2.jpg 

Ο πιό άμεσος έλεγχος είναι αυτός πάνω στην πράσινη διαδρομή! Αν εκεί διαπιστώσουμε είτε διακοπή ακολουθίας είτε υπερενίσχυση θα έχουμε πλέον εντοπίσει και την συγκεκριμένη ενισχυτική βαθμίδα που προκαλεί το πρόβλημα!!! 

Για ευκολία μας, οι κατασκευαστές έχουν φροντίσει να μας παρέχουν σε κάθε βαθμίδα και ένα σημείο ελέγχου εισόδου και εξόδου του σήματος που επεξεργάζεται! Ιδανική θέση για να συνδέουμε λοιπόν τον παλμογρααφο μας... και να καρδιογραφούμε  τον ασθενή μας, για να εντοπίσουμε την πιθανή καρδιακή αρρυθμία του!!! 

Σύντομα εντοπίζω λοιπόν στον τρίτο ενισχυτή από αριστερά.... ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα... αφού ΔΕΝ ακολουθεί στην απαιτούμενη ενίσχυση! Με έναν καλύτερο έλεγχο στο κύκλωμα του διαπιστώνω ότι το TR26 έχει αποδημήσει εις τόπον ηλεκτρόνιον... και δυστυχώς συνπαρέσυρε μαζί του πιθανώς και το TR25!!!  
Το νυστέρι... εεεε... κολλητήρι μπαίνει σε δράση!!! Αμφότερα αποκολλούνται και αντικαθίστανται άμεσα!  Πραγματοποιώ έναν επανέλεγχο. Πλέον η ενίσχυση στο τμήμα αυτό επανήλθε στα προαπαιτούμενα του κατασκευαστή!!! 
ελέγχο και τα τελευταία τμήματα δεξιότερα αυτού... προληπτικά! ¨Ολα καλώς!!! 
Πραγματοποιώ την ρουτίνα ελέγχου επαναρύθμισης και... ξεκινάει να δείχνει ότι κάτι γίνεται... 
P111003.jpg 

P111004.jpg

ενώ λίγο μετά ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΩΝΕΤΑΙ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΩΣ απεικονίζωντας πλέον το αρχικό μου σήμα ΣΩΣΤΑ ως όφειλε!!! 

P111010.jpg


Ο αναλυτής μου δείχνει να εργάζεται σωστά! 
Και πλέον επιχειρώ ένα έλεγχο της απεικόνισης στο DISPLAY UNIT... με σήμα από γεννήτρια RF και με δύο είδη διαμορφώσεως και σε διάφορα εύρυ απεικονίσεως για να επαληθεύσω και μετρητικά ότι όλα βαίνουν καλώς....  
FM αρχικά 
P1100001.jpg 

Συνεχίζεται...

----------

perithess (29-01-14)

----------


## SRF

Και ΑΜ στην συνέχεια... 

P1100003.jpg P1100004.jpg 

Πλέον το MARCONI 2380/2382 είναι επισκευασμένο και έτοιμο να προσφέρει τις πολύτιμες υπηρεσίες του σον "πάγκο κάθε κατεργάρη"  :Biggrin:  
P1100011.jpg 
Συνολική διάκεια επεμβάσεως από άνοιγμα εως΄και κλείσιμο ~ 7 ώρες! 
Και ο... Γιακούμπ... πάει για άλλες... ΕΠΕΜΒΑΣΕΙΣ!!!  :Smile:  


ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ. Το τρέμουλο στις φωτό οφείλεται στην άγνοια δημοσιοποιήσεως τους μελλοντικά, και την ταραχώδη ατμόσφαιρα που επικρατούσε πάνω από την χειρουργική κλίνην κατά την επεμβατική διαδικασίαν!!!  :Lol:

----------

γάτος (29-01-14), 

perithess (29-01-14)

----------


## p.gabr

Συγαχαρηταρια Γιώργο για την υπομονή σου

Αγνωστο όργανο σε έμενα πρέπει να είναι γύρω στο 85? ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΙΑΚΟ του ότι ξεκινάει απο τους 100ηζ

Πάντως η ανάλυση του όπως βλέπω στους 60Μ είναι πολύ καλή  Ξεχωρίζει ευχάριστα  το ΑΜ

----------


## SRF

> Συγαχαρηταρια Γιώργο για την υπομονή σου
> 
> Αγνωστο όργανο σε έμενα πρέπει να είναι γύρω στο 85? ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΙΑΚΟ του ότι ξεκινάει απο τους 100ηζ
> 
> Πάντως η ανάλυση του όπως βλέπω στους 60Μ είναι πολύ καλή  Ξεχωρίζει ευχάριστα  το ΑΜ



Είναι ένα υπέροχο όργανο... που πραγματικά εκτίμησα ιδιαίτερα... και δεν θα είχα ποτέ ενδοιασμό στο να πάρει μιά αξιοπρεπή θέση στον κατεργάρικο πάγκο μου!!!  :Biggrin:  
Ναι... του 1984 - 1985 είναι! Άλλωστε όλη η ΚΑΦΕ σειρά της Μαρκόνι είναι της δεκαετίας του 1980. Από την 2018... & 2019 του 1981, το 2305 του 1982 το 2955 του 1984... κλπ! 

Και δεν στο έδειξα με την ανάλυση 1Hz!!! 

Όλα τα MARCONI πλην των καθαρά τηλεποικινωνιακών (2955 test set) ήταν φτιαγμένα για να υποστηρίζουν μετρήσεις ειδικά για Broadcasting transmitters!!!  Η Marconi άλλωστε ήταν πασίγνωστη για την αδελφή της εταιρία EDDYSTONE που ήταν το Broadcast  τμήμα της! Το BBC βασιζόταν σε τεράστιο ποσοστό σε αυτήν και έτσι τα όργανα που φτιάχναν ήταν εξ' αρχής υπολογιζομένα να καλύπτουν πλήρως τις ανάγκες & ιδιαιτερότητες μετρήσεων βάσει προδιαγραφών ραδιοφωνικών σταθμών, τόσο μεσαίων όσο και FM - TV! Σε αυτά τα πλαίσια και αυτά τα analyzer είναι οι εξαιρετικοί απόγονοι των TF2370  (20Hz - 110MHz) τα οποία ήταν επί τούτου φτιαγμένα για Broadcasting FM και μάλιστα έιχαν και ανάλυση του audio για έλεγχο του Stereo encoder των σταθμών!

----------


## perithess

Καταρχήν σε ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον που δείχνεις για το θέμα. Οι πληροφορίες που έδωσες ήταν σαν να ήσουν ακριβώς μέσα στο μυαλό μου  :Smile: . Μακάρι να ήμουν λίγο ποιο νότια να μπορούσαμε να τα πούμε και από κοντά ή να σε βοηθήσω σε καμία επισκευή αν το ήθελες και εσύ βέβαια. Μπορεί να φαίνεται ανούσιο αυτό που λέω αλλά θεωρώ τα άτομα με την εμπειρία σου πάνω στο θέμα σημαντική πηγή γνώσης και ελπίζω να συνεχίσεις να μοιράζεσαι την γνώση σου μαζί μας.

----------


## SRF

> Καταρχήν σε ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον που δείχνεις για το θέμα. Οι πληροφορίες που έδωσες ήταν σαν να ήσουν ακριβώς μέσα στο μυαλό μου . Μακάρι να ήμουν λίγο ποιο νότια να μπορούσαμε να τα πούμε και από κοντά ή να σε βοηθήσω σε καμία επισκευή αν το ήθελες και εσύ βέβαια. Μπορεί να φαίνεται ανούσιο αυτό που λέω αλλά θεωρώ τα άτομα με την εμπειρία σου πάνω στο θέμα σημαντική πηγή γνώσης και ελπίζω να συνεχίσεις να μοιράζεσαι την γνώση σου μαζί μας.



ευχαριστώ για τα καλά λόγια... δυστυχώς χρόνος δεν υπάρχει για να κάνω πράγματα που αγαπώ!!! Ένα από αυτά είναι η επισκευή μετρητικών οργάνων!!! 
Θα προσπαθήσω να βάλω και άλλα... γιατί αν κρατούσα φωτό από όσα γενικότερα ιδιαίτερα ηλεκτρονικά έχω επισκευασει... (εκτός σχεδιασμού & κατασκεύής μου δηλαδή) δεν θα έφτανε ο σέρβερ... 
Το μόνο στην ζωή μου που πραγματικά κατ' επιλογήν μου απέφυγα ρητά να επισκευάσω, ήταν οι... τηλεοράσεις!!! Και ας επισκεύαζα και καρδιολογικά μόνιτορ ή έγρωμους υπερηχογράφους, Γάμμα κάμερες... ακόμα και... Α... Τ... !!! 

Κάποια στιγμή θα προσπαθήσω να συγκεντρώσω έστω τις όποιες φωτό έχω απόμ επισκευές οργάνων μέτρησης... και αν βρεθεί ο χρόνο-χώρος να τις αναρτήσω, με επιπλέον σχόλια για τις επ[ισκευές τους και τα ΑΠΙΘΑΝΑ που έχω δει, ακόμα και σε "ιερά΄τέρατα' !!!

----------


## perithess

> Λοιπόν... σκεφτόμουν το θέμα σου... και θυμήθηκα ότι έχω έναν αναλυτή φάσματος κανένα δεκάρι έτη, που κάποτε θα πρέπει να επισκευάσω!!! 
> Το γιατί μέχρι τώρα δεν το έχω κάνει? Απλά γιατί δυστυxώς απουσιάζουν δύο πλακέτες του, όχι σημαντικές αφού είναι για την σάρωση της οθόνης του και όχι σε RF τμήματα, και για να προχωρήσω πρέπει να φτιάξω αντικαστατάτες βάσει του service manual που έχω!!!



Το διάβασα πολλές φορές αυτό το μήνυμα επίσης έχω ψάξει στο νετ στα γνωστά και άγνωστα σημεία για το service manual του συγκεκριμένου αλλά πουθενά (άν υπάρχει κάπου για δωρεάν κατέβασμα). Μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις τι θέλεις να κάνεις γιατί δεν έχω καταλάβει?
 Θέλεις να σχεδιάσεις ξανά από την αρχή τις πλακέτες τι οθόνης από το service manual? Θα πάρεις από άλλο όργανο τις ίδιας εταιρίας και θα το προσαρμόσεις? Είναι μήπως καμιά κοινή πλακέτα όπως αυτές τις Hitachi που χρησιμοποιούσε η HP σε ψηφιακά όργανα? Πάντως δεν νομίζω απλά να βρεις άλλες πλακέτες και να τις βάλεις  :Smile: . Μπορείς να μου λύσεις την απορία? 
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## SRF

> Το διάβασα πολλές φορές αυτό το μήνυμα επίσης έχω ψάξει στο νετ στα γνωστά και άγνωστα σημεία για το service manual του συγκεκριμένου αλλά πουθενά (άν υπάρχει κάπου για δωρεάν κατέβασμα). Μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις τι θέλεις να κάνεις γιατί δεν έχω καταλάβει?
>  Θέλεις να σχεδιάσεις ξανά από την αρχή τις πλακέτες τι οθόνης από το service manual? Θα πάρεις από άλλο όργανο τις ίδιας εταιρίας και θα το προσαρμόσεις? Είναι μήπως καμιά κοινή πλακέτα όπως αυτές τις Hitachi που χρησιμοποιούσε η HP σε ψηφιακά όργανα? Πάντως δεν νομίζω απλά να βρεις άλλες πλακέτες και να τις βάλεις . Μπορείς να μου λύσεις την απορία? 
> Ευχαριστώ



Το service manual το έχω ολόκληρο και γνήσιο μάλιστα, τυπωμένο όχι ηλεκτρονικό δηλαδή! Αυτό που εννοώ είναι να αντιγράψω από εκεί τις δύο πλακέτες που χριεάζεται για να προχωρήσει η όποια επισκευή του... ΑΝ δεν έχει ΄και πρόβλημα στην οθόνη την ίδια, πράγμα που δεν μπορώ να διαπιστώσω αν πρώτα δεν φτιάξω αυτές τις πλακέτες!!!

----------


## perithess

Update για σχολιασμό τιμών.
Αυτός έχει πουληθεί, τον θεωρώ ακριβό.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Agilent-HP...-/331104171211
Εδώ ο φίλος μας ο Γάλλος στα 900€ και ακόμα στο ράφι.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AGILENT-HP...-/370949887253
Και αυτός εδώ έχει πουληθεί.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Advantest-...p2047675.l2557
Εδώ ο φίλος μας ο Βέλγος με μία αποτυχημένη δημοπρασία κατάφερε να τον πουλήσει για 700€, καλή τιμή και καλό μηχάνημα.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...m=261384425449
Το ράφι έχει και αυτόν ο οποίος από ότι είπες SRF έχει κάτι εύκολο στην επισκευή και έχει τεράστιο εύρος.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HP-Agilent...-/281091481736
Και επίσης η έκπληξη που έπαθα όταν είδα μετά από καιρό που κατέληξε η δημοπρασία από αυτό το τεστ σετ. 405€ και 18€ μεταφορικά για 3-4 μηχανήματα και αναλυτή, φοβερή τιμή και μεγάλη χαμένη ευκαιρία για εμένα. http://www.ebay.it/itm/HP-8922M-GSM-...-/221354917239
Επίσης να αναφέρω, επειδή είμαι ακόμα ψιλοκολλημένος  :Smile:  στο HP 8558 αλλά έχω αποφασίσει ότι δεν πρέπει να τον πάρω, ότι στον μπεη Γερμανίας είχε 4-5  τέτοιους σχεδόν όλοι με κάποια βλάβη 400-500€.
Εγώ παραμένω στο ψάξιμο και στην οικονομία για την επίτευξη του στόχου μου. Επαναλαμβάνω ότι οποιαδήποτε εμπειρία στο θέμα ευπρόσδεκτη και επιθυμητή.

----------


## SRF

> Update για σχολιασμό τιμών.
> Αυτός έχει πουληθεί, τον θεωρώ ακριβό.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Agilent-HP...-/331104171211
> Εδώ ο φίλος μας ο Γάλλος στα 900 και ακόμα στο ράφι.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AGILENT-HP...-/370949887253
> Και αυτός εδώ έχει πουληθεί.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Advantest-...p2047675.l2557
> Εδώ ο φίλος μας ο Βέλγος με μία αποτυχημένη δημοπρασία κατάφερε να τον πουλήσει για 700, καλή τιμή και καλό μηχάνημα.
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...m=261384425449
> ...



http://www.ebay.it/itm/HP-8922M-GSM-Tester-and-1Ghz-Spectrum-Analyzer-RF-Generator-Meter-Oscilloscope-/131119938236 
http://www.ebay.it/itm/Agilent-E4406A-VSA-series-trasmitter-tester-/331132231863

----------


## perithess

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Το 8922 το έχω ξαναδεί και μου φάνηκε καλή περίπτωση αλλά ΝΟ $$, το 4406 πρώτη φορά το βλέπω και δεν ήξερα χακτηριστικά και λειτουργίες που έχει. Με λίγο ψάξιμο διαπιστώνω ότι δεν είναι το κατάλληλο για εμένα την δεδομένη στιγμή λόγο του εύρους του (θέλω και κάτω από 7MHz αλλά το συγκεκριμένο δεν έχει το option) και επίσης λόγω της ανάλυσης αλλά και του είδους της δειγματοληψίας. Κάτι άλλο που ξέχασα πρίν σχετικά με την χώρα. Καλά στη Ιταλία τι έχει, καμιά φωλιά με όργανα? εδώ και καιρό που ψάχνω έχει πολύ πράμα και σε καλές τιμές αλλά δεν πάει το μυαλό μου από που μπορεί να προέρχονται. Άντε πες στην αμερική τα παρήγαγαν και τα πουλούσαν περισσότερο οπότε είναι πιθάνον κατ' εμέ να κυκλοφορούν περισσότερο τα HP TEk Και λίγο από τα νεα fluke, στην Γερμανία κάνα Markoni R&S Philips κτλ αλλά στην Ιταλία γιατί? Αν θυμάμαι καλά και άλλα μέλη εδώ μέσα έχουν αγοράσει από Ιταλία και μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση. Λύστε μου την απορία παρακαλώ.

----------


## SRF

> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Το 8922 το έχω ξαναδεί και μου φάνηκε καλή περίπτωση αλλά ΝΟ $$, το 4406 πρώτη φορά το βλέπω και δεν ήξερα χακτηριστικά και λειτουργίες που έχει. Με λίγο ψάξιμο διαπιστώνω ότι δεν είναι το κατάλληλο για εμένα την δεδομένη στιγμή λόγο του εύρους του (θέλω και κάτω από 7MHz αλλά το συγκεκριμένο δεν έχει το option) και επίσης λόγω της ανάλυσης αλλά και του είδους της δειγματοληψίας. Κάτι άλλο που ξέχασα πρίν σχετικά με την χώρα. *Καλά στη Ιταλία τι έχει, καμιά φωλιά με όργανα? εδώ και καιρό που ψάχνω έχει πολύ πράμα και σε καλές τιμές αλλά δεν πάει το μυαλό μου από που μπορεί να προέρχονται. Άντε πες στην αμερική τα παρήγαγαν και τα πουλούσαν περισσότερο οπότε είναι πιθάνον κατ' εμέ να κυκλοφορούν περισσότερο τα HP TEk Και λίγο από τα νεα fluke, στην Γερμανία κάνα Markoni R&S Philips κτλ αλλά στην Ιταλία γιατί? Αν θυμάμαι καλά και άλλα μέλη εδώ μέσα έχουν αγοράσει από Ιταλία και μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση. Λύστε μου την απορία παρακαλώ*.



Στην Ιταλία υπάρχει ΦΩΛΙΑ με όργανα! Και όχι μία μόνο!!! 
βλέπεις η ιταλία ΕΙΧΕ & ΕΧΕΙ αυτό που απαξιώσαν πλήρως οι εδώ κυβερνωντες επί δεκαείτες πλέον! ΒΙΟΜΗΧΑΝΙΑ!!! Και μάλιστα ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΗ ΒΙΟΜΗΧΑΝΙΑ ΣΤΑ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΑ!!! Ηλεκτρονικά Αυτοκινητοβιομηχάνίας (ΦΙΑΤ, ΑΛΦΑ, ΛΑΝΤΣΙΑ, ΜΑΖΕΡΑΤΙ, ΦΕΡΡΑΡΙ, κλπ, κλπ), Λευκών ειδών... (πλυντήρια, κουζίνες, ψυγεία, κλπ) ΖΑΝΝΟΥΣΙ, κλπ, ΠΟΜΠΩΝ ραδιοφωνίας τηλεοράσεως... TEM, DB, SIEL, AEV, RVR, MICROSET, ELENOS, κλπ, κλπ... Πομποδεκτών CB/VHF/UHF. των CtE, INTEK, MICROSET, κλπ, κλπ.... ΚΛΠ!!! 

Δεύτερον έχει... ΤΗΝ ΚΕΝΤΡΙΚΗ ΝΑΤΟΪΚΗ ΔΙΟΙΚΗΣΗ ΜΕΣΟΓΕΙΟΥ! Η οποία έχει πλήρως εξοπλισμένες... ΒΑΣΕΙΣ περιφερειακά (ΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΦΩΝΑΖΑΜΕ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΟΥΝ... και άλλα "έξυπνα" τέτοια του... τελικού θανάτου... αλλά ποιου δεν ξέρω) οι οποίες είναι και ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΟΥ ΠΟΛΕΜΟΥ και αυτά τα συστήματα απαιτούν εκτενή συντήρηση με προδιαγραφές... άρα και πλήρως εξοπλισμένα εργαστήρια!!! 
Και επειδή είναι ΚΕΝΤΡΙΚΗ ΔΙΟΙΚΗΣΗ & ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΗ ΥΛΙΚΟΥ... των ευρύτερα απλωμένω δυνάμεων του ΝΑΤΟ και ειδικά των Αμερικανικών Δυνάμεων Νοτίου Ευρώπης & Βαλκανίων , Μεσης Ανατολής... έχει την διαδικασία ΣΥΛΛΟΓΗΣ του προς εκποίηση παλαιότερου υλικού!!! 
Βου α'λά οι... "φωλιές" !!!

----------


## SRF

Πάντως ΑΝ αυτήν την στιγμή είχα να διαθέσω ελεύθερα 1000 Ευρώ (που δεν έχω & για τέτοιες δοκιμές, άμεσα τώρα) θα αγόραζα ΑΥΤΟ ΕΔΩ 

http://www.ebay.it/itm/Marconi-Instr...-/181332225703 

και θα κοθόμουν να το επισκευάσω... ΑΝ γίνεται τελικά (που προσωπικά είμαι 99.9% σίγουρος ότι γίνεται... και σχετικά εύκολα)! 
Αλλά πάλι είναι ρίσκο... σαν γενική αγορά... αφού ως έχει ΔΕΝ δουλεύει!!! Και θα στοιχίσει και κανένα 100 υλικά επισκευής... στην καλύτερη! 


Το δείχνω για να καταλάβουμε ότι "ευκαιρείες" υπάρχουν πάντα για όσους ΤΟΛΜΟΥΝ τελικά!  
Πριν δεκατρία ~ έτη πήρα έναν αναλυτή που δεν δοπύλευε καθόλου, για σημερινά 150 Ευρώ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΙΚΑ από Αγγλία! Ήρθε... λοιπόν, τον βάζω σε ρεύμα... ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!  Τσεκάρω ασφλάλεια, μιά χαρά! ΝΕΚΡΟΣ!!! Επειδή είχα άλλους δεν μου καιγόταν καρφί, αφού βασικά τον είχα πάρει για ανταλλακτικά των άλλων, ΑΝ κάποτε τα χρειαζόμουν... 
Ένα Σαββάτο, ~10 μήνες μετά, στο εργαστήριο βαριόμουν υπερβολικά, και για να ξεκουραστώ λίγο από τα τετριμμένα, είπα να τον βάλω στον πάγκο, να τον ανοίξω μέσα και να δω έστω σε τι εσωτερική κατάσταση ήταν! Ξεβιδώνοντας τα καπάκια, κατάλαβα ότι τελικά είχε "φάει" τράκο με κανένα δάπεδο... σε τυχαίο drop test! Μιά τραβέρσα που στήριζε μιά πίσω πλακέτα είχε ουσιαστικά παραμορφωθεί και σπάσει στην άκρη της εκεί που βίδωνε η συγκράτηση πλακέτας τροφοδοσίας! 
Είπα αφού ξεκουράζομαι που ξεκουράζομαι... δεν το λύνω τουλάχιστον αυτό να ισιώσω αν γίνεται την τραβέρσα αυτή, και να ελέγξω την πλακέτα στο σημείο του σπασμένου στηρίγματος? Λύνοντας, διαπιστώνω ότι η μιά γωνία της πλακέτας ράγισε, και σε αυτό το σημείο διακόπτονταν δύο πίστες που έτρεχαν από/προς τον μετασχηματιστή! Με έκπληξη... διαπιστώνω ότι΄κολλώντας δύο γραμμές πάνω τους για να επανέλθει η κυκλωματική συνεχεια... με το που έδωσα τάση δικτύου και πάτησα τον διακόπτη σε θέση λειτουργίας, ακούστηκε ένα ΜΠΙΠ, και σε δευτερόλεπτα εμφανίστηκε μιά υπέροχη οθόνη με θόρυβο φάσματος στην βάση της... και διαγραμμίσεις, καυθαρή και έντονη! Επειδή αυτό με... "κούρασε" πολύ τελικά... είπα ν α συνεχίσω την ξεκούραση περνώντας ένα συνολικό τεστ τον αναλυτή! Περίπου δύο ώρες μετά... το Spectrum Analyzer... ήταν πλήρως ελεγμένο... και με τα καπάκια του έτοιμο για οποιαδήποτε χρήση! 
Τελικά πουλήθηκε 3 έτη μετά για 2000 ΕΥΡΩ!!! σε κάποιον που το είδε και το ήθελε υπερβολικά!  

έχω και άλλες ιστορίες "ξεκούρασης" ανάλογες!  Αλλά το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι καμμιά φορά τα πράγματα είναι πιό απλά από ότι φαίνονται!  :Wink:

----------


## perithess

Πολύ καλή η αγγελία που δείχνεις και όντως έχει ακόμα περισσότερα όργανα στο Ισραήλ. Ο συγκεκριμένος πωλητής έχει πολύ πράμα λειτουργικό η βομβαρδισμένο για να πάρει όλη η Ευρώπη  :Lol: . Ο συγκεκριμένος αναλυτής φαίνεται να έχει φάει γερό σουτ από ψηλά γιατί έχει σπάσει το μαντεμένιο χερούλι που έχει, επίσης στραβωμένο κάλυμα, σπασμένος αντάπτορας στην είσοδο, γρατζουνισμένη ή περισσότερο φθαρμένη οθόνη. Βέβαια δέν ξέρω από μέσα την διάταξη για να κρίνω αν έχει χτυπήσει κάτι ζωτικής σημασίας αλλά από τέτοια πτώση όλο και κάτι θα έχει χαλάσει. Που τα βρίσκουν και αυτοί μέσα σε βομβαρδισμένα σπίτια ή σε χωματερές? Ένα άλλο θέμα είναι το τελωνείο για αντικείμενα από Ισραήλ, τι καθεστώς υπάρχει, περνάνε όπως την Αμερική ή δεν χρειάζεται όπως την Ευρώπη? Αν έιναι να δώσω 1000 στον αναλυτή και κάνα 500αρι στο τελωνείο πάω και το παίρνω από το μαγαζί στο Τελ αβίβ να κάνω και κάνα ταξιδάκι  :Smile:

----------


## SRF

Έκλεισε προ ολίγου! ΤΡΟΜΕΡΗ ΧΑΜΕΝΗ ΕΥΚΑΙΡΙΑ!!! http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tektronix-...-/390773566233 

Το χτυπούσα... αλλά άργησα να γυρίσω και δεν ΄χτύπησα στο τελευταίο λεπτό μιά 750!!!

----------


## savnik

> Έκλεισε προ ολίγου! ΤΡΟΜΕΡΗ ΧΑΜΕΝΗ ΕΥΚΑΙΡΙΑ!!! http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tektronix-...-/390773566233 
> 
> Το χτυπούσα... αλλά άργησα να γυρίσω και δεν ΄χτύπησα στο τελευταίο λεπτό μιά 750!!!



Μη μου βάζεις πειρασμούς γιατί έχω αρρώστια.

----------


## SRF

> Μη μου βάζεις πειρασμούς γιατί έχω αρρώστια.




Ωχχ... Κόλλησες και εσύ οργανική γρίπη? !!! Ούτε με ΤΑΜΙ-ΦΛΟΥΚΕ δεν περνάει... 
 :Biggrin:

----------


## SRF

Λοιπόν... Επειδή εγώ ΔΕΝ ξεχνάω εύκολα (προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον κρατάω τον Άλτζι... όσο μακρύτερα δύναμαι)... βρήκα κάτι που ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΤΙΜΗ άντε και κανένα 50 Ε παραπάνω (λόγω και των 150 των μεταφορικών του) αξίζει τον κόπο μάλλον... για κάτι που έστω να βλέπεις ! 
Δες λοιπόν ΑΥΤΟ ΕΔΩ!!!

----------


## perithess

Ενδιαφέρουσα πρόταση αν και ξαφνιάστικα γιατί δεν περίμενα να μου προταθεί κάτι τέτοιο εφόσον είχε υποτιμηθεί σαν λύση ποιο πριν. Έχω στείλει μαιλ στον πωλητή και περιμένω να μου απαντήσει για τα μεταφορικά, πέρα απο αυτό όμως κατά την γνώμη σας ποιό θα ήταν το μέγιστο ποσό που θα άξιζε να δώσω για το συγκεκριμένο? Επίσης στο παρελθον έχουν υπάρξει και άλλα τέτοια αλλά έχουν καταλήξει να φτάνουν 350-400€, πως και μου προτείνεις το συγκερκιμένο? Τα μεταφορικά πόσο λέτε να έχουν ? Είχα βρει και αυτό εδώ http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tektronix-27...:B:WNA:GB:1120 αλλά θεώρησα ότι δεν αξίζει τον κόπο, όπως και αρκετά άλλα για τα οποία δεν είχα τα χρήματα να αγοράσω. Κάτι ακόμα σχετικά με το καθεστός αγορών απο το Ισραήλ. Θέλουν εκτελωνισμό τα είδη από εκεί η ισχύει το καθεστός που ισχύει και στην Ευρώπη.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## SRF

> Ενδιαφέρουσα πρόταση αν και ξαφνιάστικα γιατί δεν περίμενα να μου προταθεί κάτι τέτοιο εφόσον είχε υποτιμηθεί σαν λύση ποιο πριν. Έχω στείλει μαιλ στον πωλητή και περιμένω να μου απαντήσει για τα μεταφορικά, πέρα απο αυτό όμως κατά την γνώμη σας ποιό θα ήταν το μέγιστο ποσό που θα άξιζε να δώσω για το συγκεκριμένο? Επίσης στο παρελθον έχουν υπάρξει και άλλα τέτοια αλλά έχουν καταλήξει να φτάνουν 350-400, πως και μου προτείνεις το συγκερκιμένο? Τα μεταφορικά πόσο λέτε να έχουν ? Είχα βρει και αυτό εδώ http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tektronix-27...:B:WNA:GB:1120 αλλά θεώρησα ότι δεν αξίζει τον κόπο, όπως και αρκετά άλλα για τα οποία δεν είχα τα χρήματα να αγοράσω. Κάτι ακόμα σχετικά με το καθεστός αγορών απο το Ισραήλ. Θέλουν εκτελωνισμό τα είδη από εκεί η ισχύει το καθεστός που ισχύει και στην Ευρώπη.
> Ευχαριστώ



Η πρόταση για αυτό ήταν ΜΟΝΟ λόγο χαμηλής τιμής μέχρι την στιγμή που το έθεσα! Αν θα κλεσει ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΟ ΠΟΛΥ 100 Ευρω + Μεταφορκά... τότε ΙΣΩΣ αξίζε αφού και αύριο σε ένα Χαμφεστ θα το πουλούσες έστω τσα λεφτά που θα σου κόστιζε! Αλλοιώς ΔΕΝ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ!!! 

Όμως για δες ΑΥΤΟ ΕΔΩ ΠΛΕΟΝ!!!
Οτιδήποτε αγοράζεται από ΕΚΤΟΣ ΕΕ έχει ρίσκο τελωνείου και ΦΠΑ23% και ΔΑΣΜΩΝ ~3.6%

----------


## kostas30

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HP-Agilent-8...=item1c3d61863
αυτο εχω και ειναι φοβερο

----------


## perithess

Καλημέρα
Τελικά δεν είχα καμία τύχη με κανένα από αυτά τα μηχανήματα που προτάθηκαν. Με το μεν Tektronix δεν πρόλαβα να ποντάρω καν, αν και είχε ανέβει σχετικά εκτός των ορίων μου η τιμή. Στο δε HP πόνταρα και ήμουν σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι θα κερδίσω άν και την διπλάσια τιμή από αυτή που μου πρότεινε ο SRF παρόλαυτα συνέβη το απίστευτο και κάποιος πόνταρε 310€ τελευταια στιγμή και 1 δευτερόλεπτο αργότερα κάποιος άλλος πόνταρε 311€ και κέρδισε. Γενικά αρκετά πέρίργη η φάση και δεν περίμενα να γίνει έτσι. Περιμένω σχόλια και προτάσεις για το θέμα. Ευχαριστώ τον SRF  για τις προτάσεις και τους υπολοιπους για τι ιδέες. Η αναζητηση συνεχίζεται.

----------


## JOUN

> παρόλαυτα συνέβη το απίστευτο και κάποιος πόνταρε 310€ τελευταια στιγμή και 1 δευτερόλεπτο αργότερα κάποιος άλλος πόνταρε 311€ και κέρδισε. Γενικά αρκετά πέρίργη η φάση και δεν περίμενα να γίνει έτσι. Περιμένω σχόλια και προτάσεις για το θέμα.



Mαλλον δεν καταλαβες πως δουλευει το πονταρισμα.Κατα πασα πιθανοτητα πονταρε ο ενας 310(χειροκινητα η με μηχανημα δεν εχει σημασια) και ο αλλος ειχε πονταρει προηγουμενως μεγαλυτερο ποσο ας πουμε 400.
Το συστημα του ebay ομως δεν δειχνει ποσο εχει βαλει οριο ο καθενας αλλα πονταρει αυτοματα το ελαχιστο ποσο που μπορει για να "βγει μπροστα" αυτος με το μεγαλυτερο στοιχημα.
Οταν πηγε ο αλλος και εβαλε 310,το ebay αυτοματα εβαλε λιγο παραπανω για να το παρει ο αλλος που ειχε βαλει (υποθετικα παντα) 400.
Αν αντι για τα 310 ειχαν μπει ας πουμε 350,παλι το συστημα του ebay θα εβαζε αυτοματα 351 ωστε να το παρει αυτος με τα 400 μεγιστο οριο..
Δεν ξερω αν σε βοηθησα η αν σε μπερδεψα παραπανω παντως ειναι καλο συστημα και εχει λογικη ο τροπος που δουλευει.

Εγω παντως χρησιμοποιω το esnipe για να μην φαινεται το ενδιαφερον μου.Δοκιμασε το ειναι πολυ καλο και με μικρη χρεωση.

----------

SRF (23-03-14)

----------


## 744

Αν ποντάρεις παραπάνω στο Ebay, νομίζω οτι δεν δείχνει το ποσό που έχεις βάλει, αλλά απλά προτείνει στους άλλους υποψήφιους αγοραστές μια τιμή. 

Δεν είναι έτσι? Γιατί να χρησιμοποιήσω μια υπηρεσία επί πληρωμή? Κάτι μάλλον δεν έχω καταλάβει. Θέλεις Γιώργο να μας το διευκρινίσεις?

----------


## JOUN

Εχει πλεονεκτηματα το esnipe:
Πονταρεις παντα στα τελευταια δευτερολεπτα,μην αφηνοντας περιθωριο αντιδρασης στους αλλους(αν ειστε περιπου στο ιδιο ποσο,αν ο αλλος πονταρει παραπανω φυσικα κερδιζει). Αν δοκιμασεις με την δικη σου συνδεση να πονταρεις στα τελευταια 3-4 sec πολυ πιθανο κατι να καθυστερησει και τελικα να πονταρεις αφου περασει ο χρονος.
Δεν χρειαζεται να ξενυχτησεις για μια δημοπρασια στις 4 το πρωι.
Δεν παρασυρεσαι πονταροντας παραπανω απ΄οσο υπολογιζες
Δεν φαινεται το ενδιαφερον σου στους αλλους.
Πονταρεις στην αρχη και δεν ξαναασχολεισαι.
Νομιζω για 1% που θελει στο τελικο ποσο(αν κερδισεις) ειναι παρα πολλα πλεονεκτηματα.

----------

perithess (23-03-14)

----------


## 744

To τελευταίο είναι αυτό που μου άρεσε περισσότερο. Αν κερδίσω. Καλό.

----------


## perithess

Χρόνια Πολλά και Χριστός Ανέστη. Κανένα νέο επί του θέματος? Βρήκα στο Helmut αυτό αλλά δεν νομίζω να αξίζει. Εσείς τι λέτε?

----------


## leosedf

Παίδες τι λέξεις κλειδιά βάζετε στο ebay για να βρείτε χαλασμένα του είδους?

----------


## mariosinsuex

Όσα ανταλλακτικά και συσκευές θέλω τέτοιου είδους ,βάζω "not working",στην αναζήτηση.
Ως επί τω πλείστων είναι η πλειοψηφία των χρηστών που το γράφουν.

----------


## ultra

επισης βαζεις και τη φραση "as is".

----------


## nikos1

Καλημέρα
Πρόσφατα βρήκα από ebay ένα 2955r για 70  Ε  λείπουν βέβαια οι 4 κάρτες υπάρχει μόνο η ΑΒ6/1 και οι κονεκτορες στην πρόσοψη  . Γνωρίζει κάποιος  εάν υπάρχουν κάπου ? Είναι βέβαια παλιό όργανο για να βρεις ανταλλακτικά

----------


## nikosp

> Καλημέρα
> Πρόσφατα βρήκα από ebay ένα 2955r για 70  Ε  λείπουν βέβαια οι 4 κάρτες υπάρχει μόνο η ΑΒ6/1 και οι κονεκτορες στην πρόσοψη  . Γνωρίζει κάποιος  εάν υπάρχουν κάπου ? Είναι βέβαια παλιό όργανο για να βρεις ανταλλακτικά



Ενα μαγαζύ που γνωρίζω και πουλάει μεταχειρισμένα εξαρτήματα για όργανα μετρήσεως και όχι μόνο είναι στην Ιταλία και πουλάει με αντικαταβολή 
Λέγεται radiosurplus
Μέ λίγο google θα το βρείς

----------

nikos1 (01-06-14)

----------


## SRF

> Καλημέρα
> Πρόσφατα βρήκα από ebay ένα 2955r για 70  Ε  λείπουν βέβαια οι 4 κάρτες υπάρχει μόνο η ΑΒ6/1 και οι κονεκτορες στην πρόσοψη  . Γνωρίζει κάποιος  εάν υπάρχουν κάπου ? Είναι βέβαια παλιό όργανο για να βρεις ανταλλακτικά



Δυστυχώς αγόρασες ένα "τσουρνεμένο" κουφάρι! Δεν κατάλαβα ακριβώς ποιές 4 κάρτες αναφέρεσαι αλλά με ελλείψεις τέτοιες, πιθανολογώ ότι θα χρειαστείς πολύ ψάξιμο & χρήμα για να το συνεφέρεις και ΑΝ τελικά το συνεφέρεις θα διαπιστώσεις ότι ίσως ποτέ δεν θα εργαστεί ορθά! Για να το έχουν κάνει μηχάνημα αφαιρέσεως μάλλον έχει πολλά προβλήματα γενικότερα και σε άλλα μέρη που τώρα δεν μπορείς απλά καν να ελεγξεις τι δουλεύει και τι όχι! Εγώ στην θέση σου, θα το "έσπαγα" σε επιμέρους ανταλλακτικά και θα το πουλούσα κομμάτι κομμάτι, και θα έβγαζα κανένα 300 - 400 ευρώ να πάρω κάτι ολοκληρωμένο με αυτά!

----------


## nikos1

Δεν πίστευα ότι θα δουλεύει άλλωστε το έλεγε και ο πωλητής και το έβλεπες και στης φώτο , απλώς για την οργανική γρίπη που έλεγες !! Το πήρα για να το δω και ότι προκύψει . Λείπουν οι κάρτες ΑΒ2/2 digital scope , AB3/2 VDU board AB4/1 Microprocessor , AB5 Demodulation and scope .Αυτό που παρατήρησα γενικά στην συσκευή ήταν ότι δεν υπήρχε πολύ σκόνη π.χ στον ανεμιστήρα του τροφοδοτικού δεν υπήρχε αυτό το πουρί που συνήθως έχουν τέτοια μέρη ,οι κολλήσεις ήταν καθαρές  επίσης με παραξένεψε το γεγονός ότι υπάρχουν οι πλακέτες της κάτω μεριάς που μάλλον είναι ποιο πολύτιμες από της παραπάνω κάρτες . Έτσι κι αλλιώς το πήρα από καθαρή περιέργεια και αν δεν γίνει κάτι θα το ψειρίσω .


P1080276.jpg

----------


## nikos1

P1080277.jpg


Και η πάνω μεριά

----------


## SRF

Λοιπόν... στο αγοράζω όπως είναι για τα διπλά! Είπες είναι το R? Αν ναι, η προσφορά ισχύει για όποτε θέλεις!

----------


## p.gabr

Τι το αγοράζεις βρε ΓΙΩΡΓΟ,  να του το φτιάξεις  . Είναι φίλος ο Νικόλας

ΕΝΤΑΞΕΙ είμαι  σίγουρος οτι δεν θα παίζει ακόμα και τις βαθμίδες να του προσθέσεις , δεν έχουν και τόση σκασίλα έξω ,για τις ΕΝΔΟΤΕΡΕΣ επισκευές και μαστόρια είναι λίγα . Οχι βεβαίως μόνο αυτό, αλλά το ψάξιμο κοστίζει, όπως και εσύ ξέρεις καλύτερα από όλους

----------


## nikos1

Και η πρόσοψη
P1080275.jpg

----------


## SRF

*Anritsu - Wiltron S113 SiteMaster Analyzer! 5 - 1200MHz !* 

Βρήκα στα αρχεία μου μιά ακόμη επισκευή ενός κατ' εμέ υπέροχου οργάνου μετρήσεων! 
Και σε συνέχεια μιας παλαιότερης επιθυμίας για τέτοιες αναφορές - εκθέσεις αποφάσισα να αναρτήσω και την διαδικασία επισκευής του για μιά βλάβη που είχε προκύψει από κακό χειρισμό κάποιου... 

Θα αναφερθούμε λοιπόν στο Wiltron S113 SiteMaster Analyzer (πλέον οι απόγονοι εμφανίζονται ως Anritsu μετά την εξαγορά της WILTRON)! 
S113_3.JPG 

Στην ουσία το όργανο αυτό είναι ένας αναλυτής ανακλώμενου κυματος, ή αν προτιμάτε ένας αναλυτής προσαρμογής Ζ 50Ω! Χρησιμότητα τεράστια για έλεγχο και ρύθμιση σε συστήματα RF από τους 5MHz εώς και τον 1.2GHz! 
Με τις δυνατότητες που έχει προσφέρει επίσης στον χειριστή το να μπορεί να εντοπίσει και αν σε μιά γραμμή μεταφοράς υπάρχει πρόβλημα, και μάλιστα του υπολογίζει και σε ποιό ακριβές σημείο αυτής είναι το πρόβλημα! Δηλαδή αναδεικνύει ότι σε τόσα μέτρα από την έξοδό του η γραμμή μεταφοράς έχει διακοπή, βραχυκύκλωμα, ή άλλη βλάβη! 
Αυτό απλοποιεί την επιτυχή επισκευή κεριαοσυστημάτων ιδιαίτερα! 


Και βέβαια μπορεί να δείξει με απόλυτη ακρίβεια τα στάσιμα ενός φορτίου που συνδέεται πάνω του προς μέτρηση! Και σαφώς και το Return Loss της εισόδου/εξόδου ενός κυκλώματος! 

S113_5.JPG 
S113_4.JPG 

ένα όργανο που επιπλέον είναι φορητό και μπορείς να το έχεις ακόμα και όταν εργάζεσαι πάνω σε έναν ιστό κεραιοσυστήματος! 

S113_1.JPG 

Και βέβαια όπως όλα τα όργανα μετρήσεων έχει και αυτό τις... ευαισθησίες του!!! 
Ειδικά μάλιστα αν ο χειριστής του ξεχάσει ότι δεν είναι μόνος του στον κόσμο αυτόν, και ούτε είναι και ο μόνος που μπορεί να έχει μια κεραία πχ εκπομπής σε κάποιο σημείο που θα εργαστεί! 

Τι συμβαίνει λοιπόν... αν ξεχάσει ότι κάθε κεραία αποδίδει το ίδιο καλά ως εκπομπής αλλά και ως λήψεως? Αν εκεί που εργάζεται δίπλα εκπέμπει κάποιος σταθμός πχ ραδιοφωνικός η τηλεοπτικός που ακτινοβολεί συνεχώς καμμιά 10αριά ή και παραπάνω kW? Τι θα συμβεί αν συνδέσει το όργανο στην δίπλα κεραία που θέλει να ελέγξει αυτός? 


Ναι... σωστά καταλάβατε! Θα κάψει την είσοδο του οργάνου μας! 
Γιατί η κεραία του μπορεί υπό συνθήκην να "κατεβάζει" στο τέλος της γραμμής μεταφοράς μας προς το όργανο... ακόμα και... 40 ή 50 W συνολικής ισχύος RF!!!  
ΚΑι αν οχειριστής δεν έχει λάβει τα αναγκαία μέτρα προστασίας του οργάνου... αυτό θα "λαλήσει" στην κυριολεξία! 

Αυτό λοιπόν συνέβει και σε ένα S113 που πήγε στο εξωτερικό και πήγαν να το δουλέψουν σε ένα σημείο με ραντάρ ισχύος και τηλεοπτικούς πομπούς!!! 

Και μετά ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!! Το όργανο νεκρό! 
Μετά από σχετικές επαφές απο το εξωτερικό μου το έστειλαν προς επισκευή, αφού η "μαμά" δεν το αναλαμβάνει πλεόν, και κάποτε πουλούσα τέτοια σωρηδών! 

Και ανέλαβα την επισκευή του... με χαρά! 

ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΤΑΙ!!!

----------

nikos1 (06-06-14)

----------


## savnik

> *Anritsu - Wiltron S113 SiteMaster Analyzer! 5 - 1200MHz !* 
> 
> Βρήκα στα αρχεία μου μιά ακόμη επισκευή ενός κατ' εμέ *υπέροχου οργάνου μετρήσεων*! 
> Και σε συνέχεια μιας παλαιότερης επιθυμίας για τέτοιες αναφορές - εκθέσεις αποφάσισα να αναρτήσω και την διαδικασία επισκευής του για μιά βλάβη που είχε προκύψει από κακό χειρισμό κάποιου... 
> 
> Θα αναφερθούμε λοιπόν στο Wiltron S113 SiteMaster Analyzer (πλέον οι απόγονοι εμφανίζονται ως Anritsu μετά την εξαγορά της WILTRON)! 
> S113_3.JPG 
> 
> Στην ουσία το όργανο αυτό είναι ένας αναλυτής ανακλώμενου κυματος, ή αν προτιμάτε ένας αναλυτής προσαρμογής Ζ 50Ω! Χρησιμότητα τεράστια για έλεγχο και ρύθμιση σε συστήματα RF από τους 5MHz εώς και τον 1.2GHz! 
> ...



Καλά βαλτός είσαι;

----------


## leosedf

Έχω sitemaster πιο καινούριο για υψηλότερες συχνότητες.
Gamei.

----------


## savnik

> Έχω sitemaster πιο καινούριο για υψηλότερες συχνότητες.
> Gamei.



Εσένα ποιός σε έβαλε;

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Εσένα ποιός σε έβαλε;



Εγώ τον έβαλα!  :Tongue2: 

IMG_20140606_123318.jpg

----------


## savnik

> Εγώ τον έβαλα! 
> 
> IMG_20140606_123318.jpg



Τρίτωσε το κακό.
Τον Αύγουστο θα μπεί η Digea εδώ;

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Τρίτωσε το κακό.
> Τον Αύγουστο θα μπεί η Digea εδώ;



Μόλις έρθει και το καινούριο της R&S θα σου το βάλω  :Tongue2: 

Είναι για 1/8, αλλά δεν μπορώ να πάρω και όρκο...
Το βλέπω να πάει λίγο πίσω, προς το τέλος Αυγούστου μάλλον.

----------


## leosedf

> Εσένα ποιός σε έβαλε;



Μόνος μου ήρθα ξεκάρφωτος  :Lol:

----------


## SRF

> Καλά βαλτός είσαι;



 :Biggrin:  Μα... δεν σε καταλαβαίνω... ! Συμπάσχεις? Συμπάσχεις?  :Tongue2:  





> Έχω sitemaster πιο καινούριο για υψηλότερες συχνότητες.
> Gamei.



Εντάξει ΟΚ... εγώ για τα έκτακτα απλά που τρέχω καμμιά φορά έξω... έχω αυτό 

S331_1.jpg 

και για τις "ιδιαίτερες" περιπτώσεις έχω ένα άλλο ολόφρεσκο έγχρωμο... που δεν θα το δείξω... γιατί ο άλλος΄"άρρωστος" από πάνω... θα πάει στην εντατική!!! 







> Εγώ τον έβαλα! 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51392



Εσύ πιά ΜΗΝ ΧΑΣΕΙΣ!!! Είπαμε να δείξουμε κανένα φορητούλι... μικρό... και μας έριξες το επικαθήμενο για να μας συγχύσεις?  :Biggrin:  :Sad:

----------


## p.gabr

Nα περάσω και από εσάς με το καροτσάκι???



DSC_0041_2.jpg


















> Εγώ τον έβαλα! 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51392



Γιώργο η ξύλινη κασετίνα έχει το Active probe?

----------


## SRF

*Anritsu - Wiltron S113 SiteMaster Analyzer! 5 - 1200MHz !* 

Συνέχεια επεισοδίου Φωσκολιάδος... 

Το S113 αυτό έχει επιπρόσθετα ένα option που του παρέχει την δυνατότητα με εξωτερική κεφαλή να διαβάζει επίσης ταυτόχρονα και την ισχύ ενός σήματος... πράγμα που το καθιστά ικανό να χρησιμοποιείται για την πλήρη ρύθμιαση φίλτρων, cavity, combiner, κλπ, αφού μπορούμε να βλέπουμε και τις απώλειες ενός σήματος που διέρχεται μέσω αυτών! 
Αυτή κεφαλή συνδέεται στο βύσμα DIN δίπλα στον "N" της εισόδου RF! 
S113_6.JPG 

Αφού λοιπόν το παραλάβαμε μετά από έναν γρήγορο έλεγχο διαπίστωσα ότι στην ουσία λειτουργούσε μεν ως σύστημα ως προς τα ψηφιακά κλπ μέρη του, αλλά πλέον δεν μπορούσες να μετρήσεις τίποτα... αφού δεν εμφανιζόταν ούτε σήμα του διεγέρτη του στην έξοδό του, ή μάλλον αυτό ήταν περίπου 60+ db κάτω από το αναμενόμενο επίπεδο! 
Σαφώς λοιπόν έιχε πρόβλημα εισόδου! 

Βγ'αζωντας τα 4 πλαϊνά γωνιακά λάστιχα προστασίας εμφανίστηκαν οι 4 βίδες που συγκρατούν το διαιρούμενο στα δύο κέλυφος! 
Και τραβωντας το πίσω μέρος του αρχικά και μετά το εμπρός με ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ αποκαλύφθηκαν τα εντόσθια του πλάσματος! 

Στην οπίσθια πλευρά με μιά πρώτη ματιά 

S113_IN1.JPG 
διαπιστώνουμε ότι από τον "N" κοννέκτορ της εισόδου "τρέχει" από κάτω μιά γραμμή μεταφοράς hardline που πηγαίνει σε κάποιο σημείο στην από πάνω πλευρά της πλακέτας... Εκεί όμως για να δούμε και να αφαιρέσουμε τις θωρακίσεις των επιμέρους κυκλωμάτων πρέπει να δούμε επίσης που βρίσκεται και τοποθετημένο το LCD με το πληκτρολόγιο! 
Αυτά ευτυχώς είναι αποσπώμενα έυκολα... με την αφαίρεση μόλις 3 βιδών και την απελευθέρωση τοων πλακετών παό μερικο΄πυς κλιπαριστούς πλαστικούς αποστάτες! 


S113_IN4.JPG S113_IN5.jpg 
και το πληκτρολόγιο με το LCD αφαιρείται πλέον πανεύκολα
S113_IN6.JPG 

Τώρα πλέον έχουμε ελευθερία πρόσβασης σε κάθε σημείο της πλακέτας του S113 τόσο από την πάνω όσο και από την κάτω πλευρά! 
Ο ασθενής... μας είναι ανοικτός έμπροσθέν μας προς κάθε επέμβαση που θα χρειαστεί να κάνουμε! 

Και πλέον αρχίζουμε το "ψαχούλιασμα" στα εντόσθια... ξεκινώνντας από την απόληξη της γραμμής μεταφοράς που έρχεται από τον "N" στην πίσω όψη του αναλυτή μας! 

Συνέχεια του Dr ΧΑΟΥΣ σε... λίγο!!!

----------


## leosedf

Ναι το 331C μου έχει ψοφήσει η μπαταρία του και κάθεται στο γραφείο. Μάλλον θα της βάλω καινούρια στοιχεία αλλά προς το παρών δεν έχει δουλειές οπότε παραμένει.

Θείο Γιώργο τι τις θέλεις τόσο υψηλές συχνότητες εσύ???

----------


## SRF

> Nα περάσω και από εσάς με το καροτσάκι???
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0041_2.jpg




Και τι ώρα είπαμε να περάσω για να φορτώσω????

----------


## leosedf

Θα έρθω κι εγώ να τον δείρουμε να του τα πάρουμε.

----------


## SRF

> Ναι το 331C μου έχει ψοφήσει η μπαταρία του και κάθεται στο γραφείο. Μάλλον θα της βάλω καινούρια στοιχεία αλλά προς το παρών δεν έχει δουλειές οπότε παραμένει.
> 
> Θείο Γιώργο τι τις θέλεις τόσο υψηλές συχνότητες εσύ???



Άντε... επειδή είσαι καλό παιδί... να σου δείξω ένα μέρος από το 2002! 
Lab2002_Left.jpg  στην αριστερή πλευρά... και δεξιότερα... 
WILTRON2GHz1.jpg 

Σε έναν άλλο πάγκο είχα τα... υψίσυχνα τότε... 

HP8566_10GHz1.JPG 
HP8350B_8GHz1.JPG 

μετά το 2004 έδιωξα μερικούς αναλυτές "παλαιάς κοπής"... γιατί άλλαξα & χώρο στο εργαστήριο και διαμόρφωσα μεγαλύτερο για να χωράνε! 

Τα πιό πολλά τα είχα φέρει από Αγγλία την δεκαετία του 90! Και ναι... δεν ασχολούμε μόνον με 'χαμηλές" συχνότητες... απλά... ΟΙ "ΧΑΜΗΛΈΣ" ΕΊΝΑΙ Η... ΤΡΈΛΛΑ ΜΟΥ!

----------


## SRF

*Anritsu - Wiltron S113 SiteMaster Analyzer! 5 - 1200MHz ! 
Μέρος 3ον! 

*

Και μιας και αναφέρθηκα στο LCD... ας βάλω εδώ μιά χρήσιμη πληροφορία για κάθε "ατυχήσαν" κάτοχο που θα δει το LCD  σε L & C & D κομμάτια   :Biggrin:  από καμμιά πτώση! Το συγκεκριμένο ήταν λίγο παλαιάς γενιάς με κάτι ψιλοπροβλήματα σε θερμοκρασιακές διαφοροποίήσεις που έκαναν τους χρήστες να νομίζουν μερικές φορές ότι το όργανο χάλασε... αφού ξαφνικά δεν έδειχνε τίποτα στην οθόνη του! Αυτό βέβαια ήταν απλά κάτι που με ένα επαναξεκίνημα με πατημένο το πλήκτρο "UP" το LCD ξαναζωντάνευε με μιάς! 

Αλλά ΑΝ τελικά είχε πρόβλημα το LCD τότε η αντικατάστασ΄'η του με ένα νέο ήταν "πρόβλημα" αφού το "γνήσιο" δεν το διέθετε πλέον η "μαμά" !!! 
Βέβαια ο καλός ο "ψαχουλιάρης" θα βρει διαθέσιμο αυτο εδώ! 

LCD_S113S331.JPG 
HG16501-B-LCD 

που είναι το γνήσιο μεν αλλά και ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ!!! 

CFAG160128BYYHTZ 


που ταιριάζει ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ και είναι και πιό σταθερο θεμοκρασιακά!!! 

Πάμε όμως να συνεχίσουμε την επισκευή μας για το κάψιμο της εισόδου του οργάνου!!! 

εμπρός μας λοιπόν το ΧΑΟΣ ενός οργάνου πλήρως κατασκευασμένο με εξαρτήματα επιφανειακής στήριξης! Και όπου ΧΑΟΣ έρχεται ο δόκτωρ... (του) ΧΑΟΥΣ!!!  :Tongue2:  

Ας ρίξουμε λοιπόν μιά ματιά αρχικά εκεί που πάει η γραμμή μεταφοράς και καταλήγει στην πλακέτα! 
Μάλιστα εδώ λοιπόν είμαστε... 
S113_IN3.JPG

S113_IN2.JPG 

Το ομοαξωνικό πηγαίνει και κολλιέται σε ένα κύκλωμα που "κλέβει" από το εσωτερικό του ένα μέρος του σήματος ?  ενώ μετά συνεχίζει πάλι και καταλήγει σε ένα άλλο σημείο τελικά που είναι θωρακισμένο το κύκλωμά του!!! 
Ωραία! Ας δούμε πως καταλήγει εκεί και τι κύκλωμα είναι αυτό που αρχικά "κλέβει" από το εσωτερικό του ομοαξωνικού... και γιατί!!! 

S113_IN9.JPG 

Χμμμ... Μάλιστα! Εδώ λοιπόν παίρνει το δείγμα της ανακλάσεως!!!  Αυτό το σημείο είναι τελικά η "γέφυρα" των ανακλώμενων κυμάτων!  Το σίγουρο είναι ότι αποκλείεται να είναι σχεδιασμένη αυτή για να αντέξει πάνω από ένα ή δύο (και πολλά λέω) Watt!!! Άρα είμαι ήδη σίγουρος ότι εδώ θα βρω πρόβλημα!!! 
Για να ρίξω μιά καλύτερη ματιά τι υπάρχει συνδεδεμένο εκεί!!! 


INTERMISSION!!! Και τώρα... διαφημίσεις... και εσείς μείνετε στην αγωνία!!!!  :Biggrin: 

ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΤΑΙ ...

----------


## SRF

*Anritsu - Wiltron S113 SiteMaster Analyzer! 5 - 1200MHz ! Μέρος 4ον!* 

"ο Γιάγκος όρμηξε μέσα στο νοσοκομείο βαρώντας και χτυπώντας τις νοσοκόμες για να του πουνε που είχαν την αγαπημένη του..." 


Εεεε! Ουπς! Συγγνώμη, ξέφυγε από το επισόδιο 14.799.385 της λάμψης!!!  :Biggrin:  

Πάμε πάλι πίσω στην επισκευή μας!!! 

Εκεί λοιπόν είναι το κυκλωμα που θα "διαβάσει" τελικά αυτό που μας ενδιαφέρει!  Το ανακλώμενο κύμα! Όμως συνεχίζει η γραμμή μεταφοράς και λίγο μετά πάει σε ενα άλλο σημείο του κυκλώματος, όπου λογικά θα πρέπει να υπάρχει η πηγή μας, δηλαδή ένας ταλαντωτής με ενισχυτή απόλυτα σχεδιασμένο να παρουσιάζει στην έξοδό του προσαρμογή στα 50Ω! Για να δούμε που καταλήγει λοιπόν... 
S113_IN10.JPG


Από αυτήν την πηγή το όργανο θα συντονίζει στην συχνότητα (ή εύρος συχνοτήτων αν τον βάλει να σαρώνει) που επιθυμούμε να δούμε τι συμβαίνει! Και από αυτ΄΄ην την πηγή θα παίρνει αναφορά οδεύωντος κύματος ώστε να συγκρίνει με το ανακλώμενο και να παρέχει ακριβή πληροφορία μετρήσεως τελικά! Μάλιστα έχωντας ως αναφορά την εσωτερική πηγή του μπορεί να εξάγει ακόμα και την φασική διαφοορά μεταξύ οδε΄θωντος και ανακλώμενου κύματος... πράγμα ιδιαιτέρως χρήσιμο αφού μπορούμε να εκμεταλλευτούμε αυτήν την πληροφορία για δημιουργία ενός πλήρους και ακριβεστατου χάρτη Σμιθ (Smith Chart)! 
Έξοχα! 

'ομως όπως προείπα... κατα την παθολογική αρχική εξέταση του ασθενούς... διαπιστώσαμε εύκολα ότι το σημα πηγής δεν υπάρχει ή μάλλον ήταν υπερβολικά εξασθενημένο (-60db) εν σχέση με το αναμενόμενο ~ +13dbm ! 
Και αφού είναι πλέον εμφανές ότι η γραμμή μεταφοράς δεν έχει κοπεί ή λιώσει ή ξεκολλήσει εκεί... είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα ανοίγωντας τον... Θώραξ εκέι... θα βρώ σίγουρα ένα προβληματικό πνεύμονα! 
οπότε αφαιρώ την θωράκιση αριστερά για να μπορέσω να έχω πρόσβαση στα ενδώτερα! 
S113_IN11.JPG 
και αποκαλύπτεται εμπρός μου πλέον ο πνεύμων της συσκευής μας που χωρίς αυτόν δεν θα υπάρξει ζωή στην μέτρησή μας!  
S113_IN13.jpg 

"Ο Γιάγκος βλέπωντας την αγαπημένη Σελήνη στην χειρουργική κλίνη, ουρλιάζει έξαλλος...[ Εναν γιατρό έναν νοσοκόμο ένα υδραυλικό κάποιος έστω να την σωσει & ας είναι και πυροσβέστης...] και σπάει το τζάμι εμπρός του... " 

Ουπς! Παρεμβολή από ανάκλαση στο τρίτο φεγγάρι του Ουρανού της προ ετών εκπομπής της Λάμψης... που ήρθε επιτέλους πίσω στη Γη!!! 

Κάτσε να ρίξω ένα φίλτρο αποκοπής λάμψεων και εκλάμψεων... και συνεχίζουμε... με τον πραγματικό ασθενή μας στην Γη και όχι την Σελήνη τους!  :Biggrin:

----------


## SRF

*Anritsu - Wiltron S113 SiteMaster Analyzer! 5 - 1200MHz ! Μέρος 5ον!* 

OK!!! 
Συνεχίζουμε την εγχειρητική διαδικασία μας... 
Πλέον όλα ανοικτά εμπρός μας... και μπορούμε να εξερευνήσουμε εκτενώς το κύκλωμα και να εντοπίσουμε την βλάβη των επιμέρους οργάνων του ασθενούς μας! 

Ας δούμε πιό προσεκτικά πλέον... το κύκλωμα στην αρχή τερματισμού που θα διαβάσει την ανάκλαση... γιατί αυτό θα έχει υποστεί και το πρώτο πνευμονολογικό επεισόδιο... 
Με μιά προσεκτική ματιά εκεί...  
S113_IN8.JPG 
διαπιστώνουμε ότι όντως κάτι έχει αλλάξει μάλλον υφή και χρώμα!!! 
Ας το δούμε πίο επιμελώς... 
S113_IN12.JPG 

Ναι, είναι πλέον σίγουρο ότι το εξάρτημα που αγγίζει στο εσωτερικό της γραμμής μεταφοράς... αν μη τι άλλο δεν μοιάζει να είναι άθικτο ως θα έπρεπε... αλλά δείχνει να έχει κυριολεκτικά ψηθεί σε αρκετούς βαθμούς μάλιστα! 
τυπικά οπτικώς αυτό θα έπρεπε να είναι μιά υπέροχη αντίσταση SMT... ενώ τώρα μοιάζει σαν κομμάτι στάχτεως τσιγάρου!!! 
 :Smile:  

Ιδιαίτερη μάλιστα εντύπωση προκαλεί ο τρόπος κατασκευής του εκεί κυκλώματος... αφού στην ουσία αυτή η αντίσταση είναι τοποθετημενη εν σειρά με έναν πυκνωτή επίσης SMT και τα δύο αυτά στηρίζονται... στον άερα χωρίς να "κάθονται" στην πλακέτα!!! Αυτό θέλει ιδιαίτερη επιμέλεια κατά την αντικατάστασή τους... 
S113_IN18.jpg 

Με έναν ωμομετρικό έλεγχο διαπιστώνουμε ότι έχει διακοπή εντελώς! 
Πάμε παρακάτω να δούμε τι άλλο έχει πάθει το 'ργαλείο!!! 


ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΤΑΙ!!!

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Εσύ πιά ΜΗΝ ΧΑΣΕΙΣ!!! Είπαμε να δείξουμε κανένα φορητούλι... μικρό... και μας έριξες το επικαθήμενο για να μας συγχύσεις?



Δυστυχώς έχω τα πάντα, δε θέλω κάτι άλλο, αλλά μόνο στη δουλειά  :Sad: 
Θα ήθελα να τα είχα και για χόμπι, αλλά δε γίνετε και όχι μόνο λόγω χρημάτων, αλλά κυρίως λόγω χρόνου και χώρου!  :Huh:

----------


## leosedf

Γιώργο τι τιμή είχε η αντίσταση?

----------


## SRF

*Anritsu - Wiltron S113 SiteMaster Analyzer! 5 - 1200MHz ! Μέρος 6ον!* 
Διάλειμμα τέλος!!! Τα κεφάλια πάλι μέσα ποαρακαλώ!!! 


Η αντίσταση εκεί λοιπόν είναι το πρώτο εύρημά μας! Και αποφασίζουμε να την αφαιρέσουμε με προσοχή για να την αντικαταστήσουμε, διαβάζωντας την τιμή της πρώτα! Και την ώρα που πάμε να την αποκολλήσουμε... φεύγει μαζί της και ο ένας οπλισμός του πυκνωτή που ήταν εν σειρά!!! ΕΥΤΥΧΙΑ!!!  :Crying:  

Ευτυχως η τιμή της αντιστάσεως μάλλον διαβάστηκε επιτυχώς όμως! 

S113_Fault_Input1.jpg 

Σύμφωνα με όσα μπόρεσα να διαβάσω πάνω της και "πίσω" από τα... αποκαϊδια της... αυτή πρέπει να είναι 196Ω, και μάλιστα ακριβείας 0.1% !!! 
Για παράδειγμα αυτή ΕΔΩ... θα ταίριαζε απόλυτα!!! 

Ο πυκνωτής όμως? Χμμμ... υπολογίζωντας το εύρος λειτουργίας του οργάνου και το ότι αυτός έχει σκοπό μόνον την απομόνωση μεταξύ γραμμής και υπόλοιπου κυκλώματος σε εμφανιζόμενες τάσεις συνεχούς... & σύμφωνα με το μαρκάρισμα του που ήταν Α3, θεώρησα ότι με έναν 1000pF / 100V θα ήταν ΟΚ. Μάλιστα θα έπρεπε να βρώ έναν τύπου NPO ή σημερινούς COG... αφού μιλάμε για RF σήματα που διέρχονται μέσω αυτού... 

Όμως επειδή  καλό είναι να επαληθεύουμε όσο μπορούμε και τις υποθέσεις μας ή τις εκτιμήσεις μας και υπολογισμούς μας... αν μπορούμε ανατρέχουμε και στο... εγχειρίδιο επισκευής και ειδικότερα στο σχηματικά διαγράμματα!!! 
Μια επικονωνεία με ένα φίλο... τον άνθρωπο δηλαδή που το σχεδίασε την δεκαετία του 90... ! και η επιβεβαίωση ήρθε σε μορφή σχεδίου!!! 
S113_RFINschem2.JPG 

Ναι... είμαι σωστός!!! 
_[  Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το σχέδιο το έλαβα τελικά αφού το είχα επισκευάσει... και ελέγξει κιόλας... και απλά σιγούρεψα ότι το έφτιαξα ορθά... αλλά όπως και να το κάνεις το να έχεις ΚΑΙ τα σχέδια... είναι σημαντικό!  ] 
_
Μετά λοιπόν την επαναφορά ττου κυκλώματος αναγνώσεως των ανακλάσεων... ήταν η ώρα να βρω και γιατί η ενσωματωμένη πηγή RF του οργάνου έμοιαζε 'νεκρή"... Αν και σε έναν έλεγχο με αναλυτή φάσματος ήταν φανερό ότι ο ταλαντωτής και τα κυκλώματα ελέγχου του λειτουργούσαν όλα κανονικά! Αλλά... δεν παρείχε ισχυρή έξοδο σε στάθμη ικανή για να διεγερθεί ίοτιδήποτε θα συνδεάμε στην είσοδο του οργάνου μας... και να πάρουμε ανάκλαση εξ' αυτού! 
ΟΚ! 
Χαμήλωσα τον χειρορυργικό προβολέα... έριξα και τον φακό του αγγειοχειρουργου & Σερλοκχομπυστα ερευνητή... μπροστά στο μάτι μου...  το ένα το τσακίρικο και καλό... 
businessman-looking-lens-6548905.jpg 
και με σηκωμένα τα μανίκια όπως βλέπετε άλλωστε... έπεσα πάνω στον ασθενή μου! 
S113_IN13.jpg 

Το συνολικό κύκλωμα του ταλαντωτή μαζί με τις βαθμίδες ενισχύσεως είναι τελικά αυτό παραπάνω... 
Ας πάμε λοιπόν να εξετάσουμε οπτικά έστω αρχικά, αλλά προσεκτικότερα... το κύκλωμα που από την γραμμή μεταφοράς πάει προς το εσωτερικό της συσκευής μας... 
Εκεί βλέπουμε βεβαίως εύκολα ότι υπάρχουν ενισχυτές ευρείας ζώνης με χρήση κάποιων γνωστών MMIC's  ! Υπέροχα! Τουλάχιστον μπορούμε εύκολα να βρούμε είσοδο και έξοδο αυτών και το τί θα περιμένουμε σε κάθε σημείο τους!!! 

Μιά πραγματικά κοντινή και μεγενθυμένη ματιά στον τελευταίο προ της γραμμής μεταφοράς ενισχυτή  που είναι ένας κλασσικός MAV-5SM της MCL ... μας αποκαλύπτει με μιάς ότι κάτι επίσης εδώ ΔΕΝ είναι πολύ "φυσιολογικό" ! Τι? Μα αυτό... 

S113_IN16.JPG 
Ναι! Είναι επίσης μιά αντίσταση που συνδέεται αμέσως μετά την γραμμή μεταφοράς και έναν εν σειρά με αυτήν πυκνωτή απομονώσεως!!! 
Και μοιάζει να έχει "σκάσει το χειλάκι της" στο πάνω μέρος! Δεν έιναι στάχτη και μπούρμπερη όπως ή άλλη... αλλά και φυσιολογική επίσης ΔΕΝ την λες... αν έχεις έστω λίγες γνώσεις και αρκετή εμπειρία!!! 

Χμμμ... ΟΚ! Αν έχει "καεί" ή έστω αλλάξει δραματικά τιμή αυτή... δικαιολογεί την απώλεια τόσων db σήματος προς την γραμμή μεταφοράς? Είναι εν σειρά προς την έξοδο από τον τελευταίο ενισχυτή... και ΝΑΙ δικαιολογείται απόλυτα να μην περνάει ικανό σήμα... ή να το εξασθενεί σε τέτοιο τραγικό βαθμό!!! 
Ας την μετρήσουμε λοιπόν... να δούμε τι εστί ψητό αντιστασάκι!!! 

Και εύκολα διαπιστώνουμε ότι η "κυρία" έχει γίνει πλέον "γραία" ... με μερικές εκατονταδες χιλιάδες Ωμ στην πλάτη της! 

Η τιμή της ευτυχώς είναι εμφανής... αν και έυκολα επίσης υπολογίσιμη... λόγω της θέσεως της στο κύκλωμα σαν μέρος ενός τυπικού  διακλαδωτή εξόδου των 50Ω! 
Η τιμή της είναι 51.1Ω και είναι επίσης ακριβείας 0.1% SMT σειράς 0805! 

Ευτυχώς ΕΧΩ και τέτοιες σε στοκ... οπότε την αντικαθιστώ άμεσα! 

ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ... Όλα αυτά επαληθεύτηκαν και αργότερα όταν έλαβα & το σχέδιο του οργάνου... 
S113-RFINschema1.JPG


Λίγο αργότερα έχω ελέγξει και βρει πλέον λειτουργικό τον ενισχυτή συνολικά... και στην είσοδο του οργάνου υπάρχει κανονικά η ισχυρή πηγή μας... ως όφειλε!  

Τερματίζω σε δύο πρότυπα φορτία 50Ω και ελέγχω με πρότυπα ανοικτού τέρματος και Ζ=0 ... και όλες οι μετρήσεις στο όργανο είναι ακριβώς ως οι αναμενόμενες!!! 

Μιά ακόμα επέμβαση έληξε! Ο δρ (του) ΧΑΟΥΣ είναι ώρα να πάει & στο "ΧΑΟΥΖ" του!!! 

Και τίτλοι τέλους!!!! 
.... 
_Bzzz... η Σελήνη ξύπνησε από το κώμα και είδε τον Γιάγκο... δίπλα της βουρκωμένο να τρώει μια κρέπα... και... έπεσε σε εγκεφαλικό.... Bzzzz..._ 
..... 

Άντε πάλι... ! ΦΙΛΤΡΟ ρε... !!!  βάλτε ... ενα φίλτρο ρεεεεε!!!! 
....... 

[Μια παραγωγή του SRF για το Hlektronika.gr] 
[ c 2014 ]

----------


## leosedf

Γιώργο παίζουν σχέδια?

----------


## SRF

> Γιώργο παίζουν σχέδια?



Δυστυχώς υπάρχει NDA!!!  :Sad:

----------


## leosedf

Έλα τώρα.....
Θα σου στείλω ακανέδες. Εσύ S331C

----------


## perithess

SRF απ ότι φαίνεται στα χνάρια σου βαδίζω ( δεν ξέρω αν είναι καλό αυτό), η τουλάχιστον έτσι θέλω να πορευθώ. Η αφορμή είναι η φώτο-οφθαλμόλουτρο πού ανέβασες και φαίνεται ότι τουλάχιστον έχουμε το ίδιο πολύμετρο, ίσως και τον ίδιο παλμογράφο (αν είναι ο 2465Β εκείνος δεξιά που δεν φαίνεται). Να πω επίσης ότι στην αναζήτηση που κάνω έχω βάλει και τον 8568 και την γεννήτρια την HP και το συχνόμετρο αλλά και την γεννήτρια πάνω απο τον 8568( αν είναι αυτός). Δυστυχώς το οικονομικό θέμα είναι που δυσκολεύει την κατάσταση αλλιώς θα τα είχα αγοράσει όλα για να κάνω σωστά την δουλειά μου. Επί τη ευκαιρία θέλω ένα σχόλιο για τον 8568, αξίζει να βρω κάτι τέτοιο. Κάπου είδα ότι έχει εσωτερικά διαγνωστικά λαμπάκια και αναρωτιέμαι πόσο εύκολη και πόσο οικονομική θα είναι η επισκευή του.
Επίσης ευχαριστώ για την παρουσίαση- επισκευή που μας έδειξες.
Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## SRF

> SRF απ ότι φαίνεται στα χνάρια σου βαδίζω ( δεν ξέρω αν είναι καλό αυτό), η τουλάχιστον έτσι θέλω να πορευθώ. Η αφορμή είναι η φώτο-οφθαλμόλουτρο πού ανέβασες και φαίνεται ότι τουλάχιστον έχουμε το ίδιο πολύμετρο, ίσως και τον ίδιο παλμογράφο (αν είναι ο 2465Β εκείνος δεξιά που δεν φαίνεται). Να πω επίσης ότι στην αναζήτηση που κάνω έχω βάλει και τον 8568 και την γεννήτρια την HP και το συχνόμετρο αλλά και την γεννήτρια πάνω απο τον 8568( αν είναι αυτός). Δυστυχώς το οικονομικό θέμα είναι που δυσκολεύει την κατάσταση αλλιώς θα τα είχα αγοράσει όλα για να κάνω σωστά την δουλειά μου. *Επί τη ευκαιρία θέλω ένα σχόλιο για τον 8568, αξίζει να βρω κάτι τέτοιο. Κάπου είδα ότι έχει εσωτερικά διαγνωστικά λαμπάκια και αναρωτιέμαι πόσο εύκολη και πόσο οικονομική θα είναι η επισκευή του.*
> Επίσης ευχαριστώ για την παρουσίαση- επισκευή που μας έδειξες.
> Καλή συνέχεια.




*HP 8566 Spectrum Analyzer 22GHz! Και αν χαλάσει????* 

ΟΚ... έλεγα να μην αναφερθώ μιάς και η επισκευή αυτή εχει γίνει πριν πολλά έτη και δεν θυμάμαι που έχω τις φωτό τις αναλυτικές!!! 
Αλλά μιάς και αναφέρθηκες στην σειρά 856Χ ναι δεν είναι τραγικά δύσκολη η επισκευή τους! 
HP85660_29.jpg 
HP8566_16.jpg 

Αυτό είναι από επισκευή ενός 8566Α με πρόβλημα ευαισθησίας στην είσοδο του! διάβασε ~17db χαμηλότερα από ότι έπρεπε! 

Κάπου έχω και επισκευή ενός 8567 και κανά δυό 8568Β αλλά πρέπει να ψάξω να βρω τις σχετικές φωτό για να σας πειργράψω τις βλάβες τους! 

Τα 8567 & 8568 κατ' ουσίαν είναι ίδια μεταξύ τους, με μικρές διαφορές (το 67 είναι το πτωχό αδελφάκι του 68 δηλαδή) 
Και τα δύο είναι αρκετά εύκολα στην επισκευή τους... εν συγκρίση με τα 8566 που απαιτούν έλεγχο τους & ρύθμιση τους με άλλα  μικροκυματικά όργανα αλλά ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΑ δοκιμών ικανά ακόμα και για πάνω στους 20GHz! 

Τα 8567 & 8568 χρειάζονται κατά συνθήκη έλεγχο με όργανα έως και 4GHz! οπότε είναι μάλλον πιό έυκολα να τα έχει κάποιος διαθεσιμα...

----------


## SRF

> Έλα τώρα.....
> Θα σου στείλω *ακανέδες*. Εσύ S331C



 :Confused1:

----------


## leosedf

> 



http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%91%...BD%CE%AD%CF%82

----------


## SRF

> http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%91%...BD%CE%AD%CF%82



Χμμμ... Κρίμα! Δεν μου αρέσουν τα λουκούμια & τα συναφή!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## SRF

> *SRF απ ότι φαίνεται στα χνάρια σου βαδίζω ( δεν ξέρω αν είναι καλό αυτό)*, η τουλάχιστον έτσι θέλω να πορευθώ. Η αφορμή είναι η φώτο-οφθαλμόλουτρο πού ανέβασες και φαίνεται ότι τουλάχιστον έχουμε το ίδιο πολύμετρο, ίσως και τον ίδιο παλμογράφο (αν είναι ο 2465Β εκείνος δεξιά που δεν φαίνεται). Να πω επίσης ότι στην αναζήτηση που κάνω έχω βάλει και τον 8568 και την γεννήτρια την HP και το συχνόμετρο αλλά και την γεννήτρια πάνω απο τον 8568( αν είναι αυτός).* Δυστυχώς το οικονομικό θέμα είναι που δυσκολεύει την κατάσταση αλλιώς θα τα είχα αγοράσει όλα για να κάνω σωστά την δουλειά μου.* Επί τη ευκαιρία θέλω ένα σχόλιο για τον 8568, αξίζει να βρω κάτι τέτοιο. Κάπου είδα ότι έχει εσωτερικά διαγνωστικά λαμπάκια και αναρωτιέμαι πόσο εύκολη και πόσο οικονομική θα είναι η επισκευή του.
> Επίσης ευχαριστώ για την παρουσίαση- επισκευή που μας έδειξες.
> Καλή συνέχεια.



Ας γράψω και κάτι εν σχέση με την απορία σου... 
Προσωπικά αποφάσισα πολύ νωρίς στην ζωή μου ότι χριεαζόμουν μετρητικά όργανα πέραν ενός πολυμέτρου και άντε μιας γέφυρας RF! αυτό γιατί ΕΤΥΧΕ να βρεθώ δίπλα σε έναν τεχνικό... σπουδαίο ηλεκτρονικό RF κατ' εμέ... και να δώ τα προσωπικά του εργαστήρα και στο σπίτι και στο μαγαζί του πίσω απο την Δημοτική αγορά της Κυψέλης! 
Αυτό έγινε αρκετά πριν το 80, και λειτούργησε ως ψυχολογικό σοκ αφού είδα για πρώτη φορά στην ζωή μου την απεικόνιση ενός πομπού σε αναλυτή φάσματος! Δεν αναφέρομαι και στα περιφερειακά όργανα... πχ παλμογράφους, γεννήτριες AF & RF, Dip Meter, φορτία  Bird, γέφυρες ΠΟΥΛΙΑ 43... κλπ που επίσης υπήρχαν μπροστά μου! Ήταν αρκετή η μαγεία της οθόνης του αναλυτή φάσματος για να καταλάβω ότι ΑΝ δεν έχεις τα κατάλληλα όργανα μετρήσεων... ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙΣ ΜΟΝΟΝ ότι φτιάχνεις κάτι σωστά!!! Είσαι δηλαδή... κατά φαντασίαν... κατασκευαστής!!! 
Και ξεκίνησα με την αγορά του πρώτου μου παλμογράφου, ενός HAMEG! Σύντομα πρόσθεσα αρκετά άλλα όργανα και λίγο αργότερα ο HAMEG της τότε εποχής αντικαταστάθηκε με κάτι αρκετά σοβαρότερο... 
Όλα αυτά βέβαια ως είναι λογικό είχαν σεβαστό κόστος! Και δεν αναφέρομαι σε χιλιάδες δραχμές της εποχής... αλλά πχ για μιά R&S SMS γεννήτρια μόνο... ξόδεψα όσα θα αγόραζα τότε ένα ολοκαίνουργιο "ΚΑΛΟ γερμανικό" αυτοκίνητο... και ας εγώ κυκλοφορούσα με ένα παπάκι (ε, εντάξει τότε ακριβώς είχα ένα XT500, αλλά όταν έπαιρνα τον παλμογ΄ραφο πχ είχα παπί Χόντα που έκανε 1/2 του παλμογράφου)! 
δεν ξέρω λοιπόν αν το να βαδίζει κανείς στα... "χνάρια μου" σε αυτόν τον τομέα είναι καλό... αλλά προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι σε μιά χώρα όπως Η ΕΛΛΑΣ που ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ *"ΔΙΟΙΚΗΤΗΣ"* ΠΟΤΕ *ΔΕΝ ΣΤΗΡΙΞΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΙΚΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ*, αλλά *ΑΠΕΦΕΥΓΕ ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΑΛΛΟ εκτός ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΟΙΚΟΔΟΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΤΟΥΡΙΣΜΟ... δήλαδή επί σκοπό του να γίνουμε ΟΛΟΙ είτε "κουβαλητές" είτε "γκαρσόνια"...* τα ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΑ, σε βάθος ετών, λεφτά που επένδυσα από... ναι... γιατί να μη  το παραδεχθώ... *ΤΡΕΛΛΑ*, αλλά και... ΜΕΡΑΚΙ, ΚΑΙ ΑΓΑΠΗ προς το αντικείμενο εργασίας μου, πρωτίστως για να το ΚΑΝΩ ΟΣΟ ΤΟ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ, ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ ΣΤΟ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ... δυστυχώς *ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΠΟΤΕ ΠΙΣΩ ΟΥΤΕ ΣΤΟ ΗΜΙΣΥ!!!* 
Χαρακτηριστικά θα σου πω ότι σπίτι αγόρασα πριν λίγσ΄έτη... και μην φαντάζεααι τίποτα "τερλλό"... ένα τριάρι 85τμ... του 1975 και σε αστική περιοχή... Αλλά όργανα και πλήρες (ε, αυτό δεν είναι ποτέ δυνατόν στα δικά μου μέτρα, αλλά λέμε τώρα) εργαστήριο έιχα ΠΑΝΤΑ, ήδη από την δεκαετία του 80! 

Αν αυτή η απάντηση σε καλύπτει... είτε θετικά είτε αρνητικά είναι κάτι που το αφήνω στην κρίση σου! Και αυτό γιατί πέραν των άλλων... ακόμα και σήμερα ~35+ έτη μετά την αγορά του πρώτου μου παλμογράφου... εξακολουθώ να είμαι το ίδιο "παιδί" και ευτυχισμένος κάθε φορά που κάθομαι στο εργαστήριό μου και ανάβω τα μετρητικά όργανα εμπρός μου για να επαληθεύσω ότι αυτό που έφτιαξα είναι απούτος σωστό όπως το σχεδίασα!!! 
Και αυτό... το συναίσθημα... δεν θα το ξεπληρωθώ ποτέ... και το γνωρίζω από την πρωτη ημέρα που στον Βενιέρη κάπου προς τα μέσα των 70's εκεί στην Βερανζέρου... ΄φωναζα στον κυρ Μίμη... ότι θέλω ένα κολλητήρη και ένα πολύμετρο (CENTRAL κοκκάλινο μάυρο) που έβλεπα στην βιτρίνα παρέα με εκείνο το κιτ της Ιταλικής AMTRON που έγραφε "UKxxx - FM *Trasmettitore*" !   
Και ναι... ακόμα και σήμερα... ΑΝ βρω ένα μετρητικό όργσνο που ξέρω ότι θα με βοηθήσει να κάνω κάτι καλύτερα... θα "πλακωθώ" για να το αγοράσω!!! 
Και ΔΕΝ αλλάζω μυαλά!!!  :Biggrin:

----------

leosedf (10-06-14), 

perithess (10-06-14), 

picdev (21-02-15)

----------


## leosedf

Είμαι της ίδιας άποψης.


Γιώργο να σου στείλω έναν αράπη? Δεν έχουμε κάτι άλλο εδώ είμαστε άχρηστοι, εκτός αν θέλεις τίποτα φυτά ντοματιές κλπ  :Lol:  
Πότε λήγει το NDA?

----------


## savnik

> Ας γράψω και κάτι εν σχέση με την απορία σου... 
> Προσωπικά αποφάσισα πολύ νωρίς στην ζωή μου ότι χριεαζόμουν μετρητικά όργανα πέραν ενός πολυμέτρου και άντε μιας γέφυρας RF! αυτό γιατί ΕΤΥΧΕ να βρεθώ δίπλα σε έναν τεχνικό... σπουδαίο ηλεκτρονικό RF κατ' εμέ... και να δώ τα προσωπικά του εργαστήρα και στο σπίτι και στο μαγαζί του πίσω απο την Δημοτική αγορά της Κυψέλης! 
> Αυτό έγινε αρκετά πριν το 80, και λειτούργησε ως ψυχολογικό σοκ αφού είδα για πρώτη φορά στην ζωή μου την απεικόνιση ενός πομπού σε αναλυτή φάσματος! Δεν αναφέρομαι και στα περιφερειακά όργανα... πχ παλμογράφους, γεννήτριες AF & RF, Dip Meter, φορτία  Bird, γέφυρες ΠΟΥΛΙΑ 43... κλπ που επίσης υπήρχαν μπροστά μου! Ήταν αρκετή η μαγεία της οθόνης του αναλυτή φάσματος για να καταλάβω ότι ΑΝ δεν έχεις τα κατάλληλα όργανα μετρήσεων... ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙΣ ΜΟΝΟΝ ότι φτιάχνεις κάτι σωστά!!! Είσαι δηλαδή... κατά φαντασίαν... κατασκευαστής!!! 
> Και ξεκίνησα με την αγορά του πρώτου μου παλμογράφου, ενός HAMEG! Σύντομα πρόσθεσα αρκετά άλλα όργανα και λίγο αργότερα ο HAMEG της τότε εποχής αντικαταστάθηκε με κάτι αρκετά σοβαρότερο... 
> Όλα αυτά βέβαια ως είναι λογικό είχαν σεβαστό κόστος! Και δεν αναφέρομαι σε χιλιάδες δραχμές της εποχής... αλλά πχ για μιά R&S SMS γεννήτρια μόνο... ξόδεψα όσα θα αγόραζα τότε ένα ολοκαίνουργιο "ΚΑΛΟ γερμανικό" αυτοκίνητο... και ας εγώ κυκλοφορούσα με ένα παπάκι (ε, εντάξει τότε ακριβώς είχα ένα XT500, αλλά όταν έπαιρνα τον παλμογ΄ραφο πχ είχα παπί Χόντα που έκανε 1/2 του παλμογράφου)! 
> δεν ξέρω λοιπόν αν το να βαδίζει κανείς στα... "χνάρια μου" σε αυτόν τον τομέα είναι καλό... αλλά προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι σε μιά χώρα όπως Η ΕΛΛΑΣ που ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ *"ΔΙΟΙΚΗΤΗΣ"* ΠΟΤΕ *ΔΕΝ ΣΤΗΡΙΞΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΙΚΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ*, αλλά *ΑΠΕΦΕΥΓΕ ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΑΛΛΟ εκτός ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΟΙΚΟΔΟΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΤΟΥΡΙΣΜΟ... δήλαδή επί σκοπό του να γίνουμε ΟΛΟΙ είτε "κουβαλητές" είτε "γκαρσόνια"...* τα ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΑ, σε βάθος ετών, λεφτά που επένδυσα από... ναι... γιατί να μη  το παραδεχθώ... *ΤΡΕΛΛΑ*, αλλά και... ΜΕΡΑΚΙ, ΚΑΙ ΑΓΑΠΗ προς το αντικείμενο εργασίας μου, πρωτίστως για να το ΚΑΝΩ ΟΣΟ ΤΟ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ, ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ ΣΤΟ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ... δυστυχώς *ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΠΟΤΕ ΠΙΣΩ ΟΥΤΕ ΣΤΟ ΗΜΙΣΥ!!!* 
> Χαρακτηριστικά θα σου πω ότι σπίτι αγόρασα πριν λίγσ΄έτη... και μην φαντάζεααι τίποτα "τερλλό"... ένα τριάρι 85τμ... του 1975 και σε αστική περιοχή... Αλλά όργανα και πλήρες (ε, αυτό δεν είναι ποτέ δυνατόν στα δικά μου μέτρα, αλλά λέμε τώρα) εργαστήριο έιχα ΠΑΝΤΑ, ήδη από την δεκαετία του 80! 
> 
> Αν αυτή η απάντηση σε καλύπτει... είτε θετικά είτε αρνητικά είναι κάτι που το αφήνω στην κρίση σου! Και αυτό γιατί πέραν των άλλων... ακόμα και σήμερα ~35+ έτη μετά την αγορά του πρώτου μου παλμογράφου... *εξακολουθώ να είμαι το ίδιο "παιδί" και ευτυχισμένος κάθε φορά που κάθομαι στο εργαστήριό μου και ανάβω τα μετρητικά όργανα εμπρός μου για να επαληθεύσω ότι αυτό που έφτιαξα είναι απούτος σωστό όπως το σχεδίασα!!! 
> ...



Και εγώ ξεκίνησα την πρώτη μου αγορά με έναν παλμογράφο HAMEG.
Το ίδιο ισχύει και για μένα (τα μεγάλα γράμματα).
Λες να είναι απλές συμπτώσεις;

----------


## p.gabr

Γιώργο υπάρχει και κάτι άλλο.
Είναι να το έχεις στο DNA 
Εγώ όταν 15 χρονών στο πρώτο έτος της σχολής, βρέθηκα στον χώρο που γνωρίζεις τρελάθηκα 
Μέτρησα όλα τα όργανα πόσα κουμπιά έχουν και πήγαινα στην σχολή και τους τα έλεγα ένα ένα 
Οι 99 από τους εκατό που περνούσαν ούτε καν ενδιαφέρονταν πώς ήταν η ονομασία του οργάνου και τι κάνει 

Είναι να το έχεις βρε παιδί μου,είναι δυνατόν να είσαι σε ένα χώρο να έχει ένα σωρό ασύρματος και όργανα και να μην τα έχεις δει όλα Έτσι από περιέργεια βρε αδερφέ ; Και ομως ελάχιστοι είναι αυτοί που σιγκινουνται ακόμα και εάν τα έχουν όλα μπροστά τους

----------


## SRF

Ναι... αυτό ίσως έχει αρκετή δόση αλήθειας τελικά! 
Το έχω δει να συμβαίνει... όταν κάποτε βρέθηκα σε έναν χώρο... με διάφορα "καλούδια" και άνθρωποι που ήταν εκεί ΔΕΝ ήξεραν καν τι υπήρχε και τι έκαναν τα πιό πολλά από αυτά! Εγώ σε κατάσταση σοκ... κάθισα και άρχισα να "παίζω" με μερικά "καλούδια" και τότε έκπληκτοι οι μόνιμοι εκεί... άρχισαν να έρχονται κα να με ρωτάνε διάφορα... μεταξύ των οποίων και το κορυφαίο... "αν τα έχω σπουδάσει αυτά" !!!  :Biggrin: 

Σημέιωση... ήμουν 16 ετών!

----------


## SRF

> Και εγώ ξεκίνησα την πρώτη μου αγορά με έναν παλμογράφο HAMEG.
> Το ίδιο ισχύει και για μένα (τα μεγάλα γράμματα).
> Λες να είναι απλές συμπτώσεις;



Ναι... συμπτώσεις είναι... πάντα! 
Βέβαια πρέπει συμπτωματικά να το έχεις κολλήσει και το μικρόβιο νέος... αλλοιώς θα κατέληγες να έπαιζες μπάλλα σε καμμιά αλάνα, ακόμα!!!  :Wink:  

Πιστεύω ότι ΤΙΠΟΤΑ δεν είναι σύμπτωση στην ζωή! 
Αλλά αν στον δρόμο σου βρεθεί το έναυσμα να ασχοληθείς από μικρός με κάτι δημιουργικό... αντί το κλωτσοσκούφι τότε μπορεί να γίνει και κάτι άλλο στην ζωή σου μετά! 
Αν και κάποια πράγματα ή τα αγαπάς εξ' αρχής ή τα μισείς δια βιου!!!

----------


## savnik

> Ναι... συμπτώσεις είναι... πάντα! 
> Βέβαια πρέπει συμπτωματικά να το έχεις κολλήσει και το μικρόβιο νέος... αλλοιώς θα κατέληγες να έπαιζες μπάλλα σε καμμιά αλάνα, ακόμα!!!  
> 
> Πιστεύω ότι ΤΙΠΟΤΑ δεν είναι σύμπτωση στην ζωή! 
> Αλλά αν στον δρόμο σου βρεθεί το έναυσμα να ασχοληθείς από μικρός με κάτι δημιουργικό... αντί το κλωτσοσκούφι τότε μπορεί να γίνει και κάτι άλλο στην ζωή σου μετά! 
> Αν και κάποια πράγματα ή *τα αγαπάς εξ' αρχής* ή τα μισείς δια βιου!!!



Αυτό το έπαθα όταν ήμουν στην τετάρτη γυμνασίου αν και σπούδασα Βιολόγος μετά, μου έχει μείνει η αγάπη αυτή μέχρι τώρα.

----------


## SRF

> Αυτό το έπαθα όταν ήμουν στην τετάρτη γυμνασίου *αν και σπούδασα Βιολόγος* μετά, μου έχει μείνει η αγάπη αυτή μέχρι τώρα.



Τελικά... είστε αρκετοί οι Βιολογοι... που ασχολείστε με τα Ηλεκτρονικά! Μην μου πεις ότι και εσύ σπούδασες Βιολογία στην Ιταλία!!!  :Wink:

----------


## savnik

> Τελικά... είστε αρκετοί οι Βιολογοι... που ασχολείστε με τα Ηλεκτρονικά! Μην μου πεις ότι και εσύ σπούδασες Βιολογία στην Ιταλία!!!



Ε όχι και στην Ιταλία. Πάτρα

----------


## nikosp

Η δικιά μου ιστορία με τα ηλεκτρονικά ξεκίνησε πολύ νωρίς 
Μπορώ να πώ ότι από μικρός έβλεπα τα όργανα που είχε ο πατέρας μου στο σπίτι (στο προσωπικό του εργαστήριο) και με ενθουσίαζαν
Όταν λοιπόν ήλθε η εποχή για επαγγελματική αποκατάσταση δεν χρειάστηκε άλλη σκέψη και κατέληξα στα Ηλεκτρονικά
Μόνο που στην διάρκεια των σπουδών συνάντησα την COBOL και κάπου εκεί άλλαξαν όλα
Το μεράκι των ηλεκτρονικών υπάρχει ακόμα και συντηρείται
Όταν δεν έχω κάτι να κάνω επισκευάζω προς το παρόν παλμογράφους κλπ όργανα που αγόρασα η αγοράζω προς επισκευή από το εξωτερικό
Περίεργο μου φένεται πάντως πώς τον κύριο με το εργαστήριο πίσω από την Δημοτική αγορά της Κυψέλης δεν έτυχε ποτέ να τον γνωρίσω καθ' ότι ΠΟΛΥ γείτονας

----------


## SRF

> Η δικιά μου ιστορία με τα ηλεκτρονικά ξεκίνησε πολύ νωρίς 
> Μπορώ να πώ ότι από μικρός έβλεπα τα όργανα που είχε ο πατέρας μου στο σπίτι (στο προσωπικό του εργαστήριο) και με ενθουσίαζαν
> Όταν λοιπόν ήλθε η εποχή για επαγγελματική αποκατάσταση δεν χρειάστηκε άλλη σκέψη και κατέληξα στα Ηλεκτρονικά
> Μόνο που στην διάρκεια των σπουδών συνάντησα την COBOL και κάπου εκεί άλλαξαν όλα
> Το μεράκι των ηλεκτρονικών υπάρχει ακόμα και συντηρείται
> Όταν δεν έχω κάτι να κάνω επισκευάζω προς το παρόν παλμογράφους κλπ όργανα που αγόρασα η αγοράζω προς επισκευή από το εξωτερικό
> Περίεργο μου φένεται πάντως πώς τον κύριο με το εργαστήριο πίσω από την Δημοτική αγορά της Κυψέλης δεν έτυχε ποτέ να τον γνωρίσω καθ' ότι ΠΟΛΥ γείτονας




Χμμμ... αν 'ησουν γείτονας εκεί... τότε ήσουν και γείτονάς μου μέχρι το 82 - 83!  
Δεν νομίζω ότι θα τον γνώριζες ποτέ ως "εργαστήριο τηλεοράσεων" κλπ... αφού δεν το λειτουργούσε σχεδόν ποτέ ως κάτι τέτοιο... ! Συνήθως ήταν κάποιες ώρες μερικών ημερών και αρκετές φορές υπήρχαν και άλλα άτομα (φίλοι του) και ασχολούνταν πίσω από έναν πάγκο - παραβάν με πομπούς!!! 
Από έξω στην "βιτρίνα ούτε τηλεόρασεις είχε ούτε βιντεο, κλπ... Κάτι λυχνίες μόνον και κανά δυό τρία άλλα περίεργα υλικά... που ένας γνώστης θα αντιλαμβανόταν με μιάς ότι παίζει με πομπούς το όλο θέμα!!!  :Wink: 
 Αν ομως "έβγαινες" στα FM (όχι την διαμόρφωση) η πιθανοτητα είναι ότι θα τον ήξερες τουλάχιστον από τον αέρα!!! ¨Οπως και εμένα επίσης!!!  :Smile:

----------


## lepouras

έεεε για κανονίστε να έχετε κα τα χάπια σας κοντά μην μας πάθετε τίποτα(καμιά λιποθυμία) από την συγκίνηση των αναμνήσεων εσείς οι << μεγαλύτεροι>> :Lol: 
πάντως σας χαίρομαι. έτσι δεν νιώθουμε ξέμπαρκοι και παράξενοι όλοι εμείς που αρχίσαμε και νιώθαμε έτσι από μικροί(ή μήπως τελικά το σωστό είναι το ανάποδο?) :Biggrin:

----------


## nikosp

Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω ποιος ήταν
Θυμάμαι κάποια παλαιά 'μαγαζιά' αλλά δεν μου τερειάζει κανένα
Εγώ κάποτε είχα ασχοληθεί με τα μεσαία
Με αυτοταλάντωτους πομπούς και τελικές 807
Κάπου το 1971 έφυγα για Ιταλία και έκτοτε ερχόμουν στην Ελλάδα Χριστούγεννα και καλοκαίρι μέχρι το 2000
Εάν θέλεις στείλε και κανένα ΠΜ με περισσότερες πληροφορίες

----------


## SRF

> Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω ποιος ήταν
> Θυμάμαι κάποια παλαιά 'μαγαζιά' αλλά δεν μου τερειάζει κανένα
> Εγώ κάποτε είχα ασχοληθεί με τα μεσαία
> Με αυτοταλάντωτους πομπούς και τελικές 807
> Κάπου *το 1971 έφυγα για Ιταλία και έκτοτε ερχόμουν στην Ελλάδα Χριστούγεννα και καλοκαίρι* μέχρι το 2000
> Εάν θέλεις στείλε και κανένα ΠΜ με περισσότερες πληροφορίες



Το 71 εγώ έμενα χαμηλά Κυψέλη... κάπου εκεί στην Κομνά Τράκα... πίσω σχεδόν από το ΑΕΛΛΩ!!! Και τότε σίγουρα δεν υπήρχε ακόμα εκεί που ανάφερα το εργαστήριό του! Τότε νομίζω ότι σπούδαζε στην Αναστασιάδη... και ήταν ο παππούς της σχόλής... καθ'ότι πήγε για ηλεκτρονικός αφού ολοκλήρωσε στρατιωτικό και κάτι άλλο πριν!!! 
Οπότε μάλλον δεν τον γνωρισες ποτέ... εκτός αν συνομίλησες στα μεσαία μαζίτου γύρω στο ~ 65 - 68 που ήταν κάπου στην Αχαϊα (προς Πύργο μάλλον)  όμως τότε!

----------


## SRF

> έεεε για κανονίστε να έχετε κα τα χάπια σας κοντά μην μας πάθετε τίποτα(καμιά λιποθυμία) από την συγκίνηση των αναμνήσεων εσείς οι << μεγαλύτεροι>>
> πάντως σας χαίρομαι. έτσι δεν νιώθουμε ξέμπαρκοι και παράξενοι όλοι εμείς που αρχίσαμε και νιώθαμε έτσι από μικροί(ή μήπως τελικά το σωστό είναι το ανάποδο?)



ναι... μας έχεις για υπογλώσσια δηλαδή? Ποιοί "μεγαλύτεροι" ? Εγώ πιτσιρικάς είμαι ΑΚΟΜΑ... Μάλλον παρεξηγείτε την ηλικία... μου... αφού όπως έχω ξαναπεί... ασχολήθηκα από πολύ μικρή ηλικία... με τα ηλεκτρονικά!!! Βέβαια είμαι γεννηθείς ΛΙΓΟ  :Wink:  προ χούντας... και τον πρώτο πομποδέκτη μου (παιδικό CB στο κσν 15 μόνο που έσκασε και η ΕΛΠΑ τελικά) τον είχα ακριβώς την εποχή του Πολυτεχνείου... αλλά όχι και τόσο προ, ώστε να είμαι ένα "καθαρά μεταεμφυλιακό" τέκνο!!!

----------


## leosedf

Καλά λέω εγώ ήσουν συμμαθητής με τον Tesla η τον Faraday. :Lol:

----------


## lepouras

> Καλά λέω εγώ ήσουν συμμαθητής με τον Tesla η τον Faraday.



να να δεν τα λέω μόνο εγώ :whistle:  :whistle:  :whistle:

----------


## SRF

Καλά... Καλά!!! ΑΝ κάποτε έρθω σε καμμιά συνάντηση... ΜΗΝ εκπλαγείτε πάντως... που ΔΕΝ θα έρθω με κανένα Π ή μπαστούνι (εννοώ υποστηρίξεως, γιατί κανένα άλλου τύπου ίσως φέρω για διάφορους λόγους)   !!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## SRF

> Ε όχι και στην Ιταλία. Πάτρα



Αααα... ΟΚ! Γιατί εκεί βρε παιδί μου στην Ιταλία γίνοταν ένα περίεργο φαινόμενο! Πηγαίναν για Βιολογοι πολλοί από εδώ... και συνήθως ΔΕΝ τελείωναν ποτέ... ενώ επιστρέφωντας εδώ "βαφτίζονταν" αίφνης ως ηλεκτρονικοί!!!  :Wink:  :Confused1:

----------


## savnik

> Αααα... ΟΚ! Γιατί εκεί βρε παιδί μου στην Ιταλία γίνοταν ένα περίεργο φαινόμενο! Πηγαίναν για Βιολογοι πολλοί από εδώ... και συνήθως ΔΕΝ τελείωναν ποτέ... ενώ επιστρέφωντας εδώ "βαφτίζονταν" αίφνης ως ηλεκτρονικοί!!!



Στη Νέα Σμύρνη είχα έρθει τότε για να δώσω εξετάσεις για τις εισαγωγικές στο Πανεπιστήμιο και μετά από λίγα χρόνια ήρθα ξανά για να δώσω εξετάσεις στο κτίριο του ΟΤΕ στην Καλλιθέα.

----------


## nikosp

> Αααα... ΟΚ! Γιατί εκεί βρε παιδί μου στην Ιταλία γίνοταν ένα περίεργο φαινόμενο! Πηγαίναν για Βιολογοι πολλοί από εδώ... και συνήθως ΔΕΝ τελείωναν ποτέ... ενώ επιστρέφωντας εδώ "βαφτίζονταν" αίφνης ως ηλεκτρονικοί!!!



Το πρόβλημα με τους φοιτητάς Ιταλίας ήταν γιατί κάποια εποχή εμφανίστηκαν ένα σωρό φοιτηταί οι οποίοι θέλησαν να σπουδάσουν κάτι με το οποίο δεν είχαν καμία σχέση-βάσεις αλλά ούτε και διάθεση για μελέτη λές και τα διπλώματα εκεί τα μοίραζαν έτσι
Με αυτά τα 'μπουπούκια' λοιπόν δημιουργήθηκε η εντύπωση ότι οι Ελληνες φοιτηταί είναι ΟΛΟΙ για τα μπάζα
Ετσι όταν πήγαινα να κάνω εξετάσεις ξεκινούσαν και ρωτούσαν πράγματα πολύ βασικά και μετά από ένα γερό ξεσκόνισμα τότε πήγαιναν στο αντικείμενο της εξέτασης
Όταν λοιπόν περνούσα το μάθημα έλεγαν το γνωστό
Να και ένας Ελληνας που διάβασε
Εχω παραδείγματα από Ελληνες φοιτητές που το μάθημα των Μαθηματικών 1 το έδωσαν 20 και περισσότερες φορές
Είχε δημιουργηθεί κλίμα αρνητικό για τους Ελληνες με αποτέλεσμα τα πράγματα να γίνονται πολύ δύσκολα για αυτούς
Αλλωστε στην Ιταλία όποιος ήθελε τότε γραφόταν σε όποια σχολή ήθελε και μετά μέσα από διαδικασίες κοπής γινόταν το ξεκαθάρισμα σε Ελληνες και Ιταλούς

----------


## nikosp

> Το 71 εγώ έμενα χαμηλά Κυψέλη... κάπου εκεί στην Κομνά Τράκα... πίσω σχεδόν από το ΑΕΛΛΩ!!! Και τότε σίγουρα δεν υπήρχε ακόμα εκεί που ανάφερα το εργαστήριό του! Τότε νομίζω ότι σπούδαζε στην Αναστασιάδη... και ήταν ο παππούς της σχόλής... καθ'ότι πήγε για ηλεκτρονικός αφού ολοκλήρωσε στρατιωτικό και κάτι άλλο πριν!!! 
> Οπότε μάλλον δεν τον γνωρισες ποτέ... εκτός αν συνομίλησες στα μεσαία μαζίτου γύρω στο ~ 65 - 68 που ήταν κάπου στην Αχαϊα (προς Πύργο μάλλον)  όμως τότε!



Δεν είχα ποτέ μηχάνημα στα μεσαία που να φτάνει μέχρι εκεί για να μιλήσω μαζύ του
Εκείνη την εποχή τα μεσαία είχαν ΄γεμίσει΄ από ραδιοερασιτέχνες με πολύ ισχυρότερα μηχανήματα και δεν μπορούσες να ακουστείς πολύ μακρυά
Εν τέλει εκείνο το ακίνητο στην Κομνά Τράκα είναι αυτό που αγόρασε ο φίλος μας ο Ακης ? :Lol:

----------


## nikosp

> έεεε για κανονίστε να έχετε κα τα χάπια σας κοντά μην μας πάθετε τίποτα(καμιά λιποθυμία) από την συγκίνηση των αναμνήσεων εσείς οι << μεγαλύτεροι>>
> πάντως σας χαίρομαι. έτσι δεν νιώθουμε ξέμπαρκοι και παράξενοι όλοι εμείς που αρχίσαμε και νιώθαμε έτσι από μικροί(ή μήπως τελικά το σωστό είναι το ανάποδο?)



Τι μας πέρασες δηλαδή τίποτα ραμολιμέντα ?
Μια χαρά παιδιά είμαστε μάχιμοι και δυνατοί και με πείρα που ξεκινάει από την εποχή του Νώε  :Lol:

----------


## lepouras

> με πείρα που ξεκινάει από την εποχή του Νώε



 :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## p.gabr

*http://www.hlektronika.gr/index.php?page=rules*





EDIT
Η εικόνα πέρασε λογοκρισία ,από τον κωσταντινο
*ΣΙΓΑ το εξαλο*  τι το έσβησες Μαγιό χωρίς ραντακια φόραγε,το είχες ξαναδεί; :Tongue2:

----------


## nikosp

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51542
> 
> ......................



Και την εποχή των Hippies παρόντες

----------


## SRF

> Δεν είχα ποτέ μηχάνημα στα μεσαία που να φτάνει μέχρι εκεί για να μιλήσω μαζύ του
> Εκείνη την εποχή τα μεσαία είχαν ΄γεμίσει΄ από ραδιοερασιτέχνες με πολύ ισχυρότερα μηχανήματα και δεν μπορούσες να ακουστείς πολύ μακρυά
> *Εν τέλει εκείνο το ακίνητο στην Κομνά Τράκα είναι αυτό που αγόρασε ο φίλος μας ο Ακης* ?



 :Blush:  :Shhh:  


Αν σου πω και τον όροφο... είναι που θα εκπλαγείς!!!  :whistle:

----------


## perithess

Καλημέρα. Επαναφέρω το θέμα γιατί δυστυχώς ακόμα δεν κατάφερα να αγοράσω κάτι αν και πόνταρα σε μερικές δημοπρασίες. Προς το παρόν έχω ξοδέψει όλο το ποσό που θα διέθετα και προσπαθώ να παίξω με άλλες λύσεις (tv tuner-παλμογράφο) αλλά ταυτόχρονα τα μάτια μπορούν να βλέπουν τζάμπα τις βιτρίνες και το μυαλό να επεξεργάζεται και να ονειρεύεται. Βλέπω λοιπόν εδώ τον συγκεκριμένο Γερμανό ο οποίος λέει ότι δεν δέχεται paypal και ερωτώ κατά πόσο είναι αξιόπιστη η μεταφορά χρημάτων σε αγορές τέτοιου είδους, που κατά κόρων χρησιμοποιείται στην Γερμανία. Επίσης για να αποσπάσω λίγο την προσοχή του Γιώργου (SRF) από το πολιτικό θέμα ερωτώ κατά πόσο είναι εφικτή η επισκευή του μιάς και είναι σχεδόν όλο ψηφιακό. Επίσης αν υπάρχει καμιά καλή ιδέα με το tv tuner-παλμογράφο (έχω μερικά αναλογικά tuner) ευπρόσδεκτη.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Καλημέρα. Επαναφέρω το θέμα γιατί δυστυχώς ακόμα δεν κατάφερα να αγοράσω κάτι αν και πόνταρα σε μερικές δημοπρασίες. Προς το παρόν έχω ξοδέψει όλο το ποσό που θα διέθετα και προσπαθώ να παίξω με άλλες λύσεις (tv tuner-παλμογράφο) αλλά ταυτόχρονα τα μάτια μπορούν να βλέπουν τζάμπα τις βιτρίνες και το μυαλό να επεξεργάζεται και να ονειρεύεται. Βλέπω λοιπόν εδώ τον συγκεκριμένο Γερμανό ο οποίος λέει ότι δεν δέχεται paypal και ερωτώ κατά πόσο είναι αξιόπιστη η μεταφορά χρημάτων σε αγορές τέτοιου είδους, που κατά κόρων χρησιμοποιείται στην Γερμανία. Επίσης για να αποσπάσω λίγο την προσοχή του Γιώργου (SRF) από το πολιτικό θέμα ερωτώ κατά πόσο είναι εφικτή η επισκευή του μιάς και είναι σχεδόν όλο ψηφιακό. Επίσης αν υπάρχει καμιά καλή ιδέα με το tv tuner-παλμογράφο (έχω μερικά αναλογικά tuner) ευπρόσδεκτη.



ανώδυνη λύση και αξιοπρεπής:
http://www.batronix.com/shop/spectru...DSA815-TG.html

----------


## perithess

Δεν ξέρω αν διάβασες όλο το θέμα αλλά έχει γίνει αναφορά στον συγκεκριμένο και δεν είμαι αγνώμων επί του θέματος απλά ήμουν οικονομικά στενά και πλέον είμαι χάλια στον τομέα αυτό και επίσης χωρίς δουλειά οπότε τα 1200€ που έχει δεν μου περισσεύουν.  :Smile:  Η κουβέντα γίνεται για μελλοντικές αγορές (ή και ευκαιρίες σκοτώματος) αλλά και γενικά σαν ένας οδηγός για να ξέρουμε πάνω κάτω τι παίζει στην αγορά. Για παράδειγμα πριν από 2 μήνες είχε πουληθεί πάλι στο Γερμανικό ebay ένας μη λειτουργικός HP 182- HP 8558 σετ για 350€ αν θυμάμαι καλά το οποίο από τα λεγόμενα εδώ μέσα ( αλλά τώρα και κατά την δικιά μου κρίση) δεν άξιζε τα χρήματα.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Δεν ξέρω αν διάβασες όλο το θέμα αλλά έχει γίνει αναφορά στον συγκεκριμένο και δεν είμαι αγνώμων επί του θέματος απλά ήμουν οικονομικά στενά και πλέον είμαι χάλια στον τομέα αυτό και επίσης χωρίς δουλειά οπότε τα 1200€ που έχει δεν μου περισσεύουν.  Η κουβέντα γίνεται για μελλοντικές αγορές (ή και ευκαιρίες σκοτώματος) αλλά και γενικά σαν ένας οδηγός για να ξέρουμε πάνω κάτω τι παίζει στην αγορά. Για παράδειγμα πριν από 2 μήνες είχε πουληθεί πάλι στο Γερμανικό ebay ένας μη λειτουργικός HP 182- HP 8558 σετ για 350€ αν θυμάμαι καλά το οποίο από τα λεγόμενα εδώ μέσα ( αλλά τώρα και κατά την δικιά μου κρίση) δεν άξιζε τα χρήματα.



μια από τα ίδια είμαστε Περικλή...... :Lol:

----------


## jimk

Γιατι δεν παιρνεις ένα μεταχειρισμενο πεδιομετρο με αναλυτη φασματος;Δεν μιλαω για τα κουκουρουκου τα κινεζικα http://www.ebay.it/itm/MISURATORE-DI...item234ba008fe

----------


## SRF

"Παλληκάρι του' χωσα 50W! λες νά 'παθε τίποτα? " 

Η ερώτηση δεν είναι ρητορική! Είναι αυτή που συνήθως γίνεται όταν αφήσεις κάποιον να αγγίξει ένα όργανο μετρήσεων χωρίς διαρκή επίβλεψη!  Και να συμβαίνει να γίνει αυτό και σε εργαστήρια με ακριβά όργανα... όπου ένας αναλυτής φάσματος ΗΡ μπορεί να δεχθεί εώς 1W ισχύ στην είσοδο... αλλά σίγουρα δεν θα αισθάνεται άνετα να "φάει" για παραπάνω από μερικά δευτερόλεπτα μια 50άρα W ! 

Και μετά? Μετά απλά... ΔΕΝ μετράει σωστά... ή ΑΝ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΤΥΧΕΡΟΙ μετράει μεν αλλά δεν μπορείτε να τον εκμεταλλευτείτε σε όλο το δυναμικό εύρος στάθμεων εισόδου του! Και βέβαια ΔΕΝ είστε και σίγουροι ότι μετράει ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ορθά, εντός προδιαγραφών, πλέον ακόμα και εκεί που "βλέπετε" ότι δουλεύει έστω! 
Και εντάξει αν είναι "φθηνούλι" το οργανούλι... πάει στα κομμάτια! Αν όμως είναι αυτό? 

HP8566A_100MHz1 - Copy.jpg 

 :Crying:  

 :Confused1:  



.... 
Συνεχίζεται!

----------


## picdev

ε αφού θα το φτιάξεις ρε γιώργο το ξέρουμε απο τώρα.

Ποια η διαφορά του αναλυτή φάσματος απο το πεδιόμετρο ?

----------


## lepouras

> Ποια η διαφορά του αναλυτή φάσματος απο το πεδιόμετρο ?



να κάνω μια υπόθεση? στην τιμή? :Biggrin:

----------


## SRF

> ε αφού θα το φτιάξεις ρε γιώργο το ξέρουμε απο τώρα.
> 
> Ποια η διαφορά του αναλυτή φάσματος απο το πεδιόμετρο ?



Καλησπέρα... 
Διαφορές? Στην ουσία το πεδιόμετρο είναι ακριβώς αυτό που λέει το όνομά του!  Μετράει το πεδίο σε ένα Χ τυχαίο σημείο που είσαι, ενός σήματος! Κατ' ουσίαν είναι ένας δέκτης με την επιπλέον δυνατότητα να έχει βαθμονομημένο το όργανο σήματος σε μV! Βέβαια αυτό μεταφράζεται σε dbμV αφού τελικά το μV είναι το μέγεθος αναφοράς του! Αρχικά τα πεδιόμετρα ήταν απλά κλασσικά τιούνερ με ένδειξη σήματος από το AGC τους! Μετά περάσαμε στην αποδιαμόρφωση τουλάχιστον του ήχου ώστε να επαληθεύεται το τι λαμβάνουμε και πεδιομετρούμε!  Με την τηλεόραση αναγκαία προστέθηκε και μιά οθόνη για να βλέπουμε και την ακαθαρότητα εικόνας που θα λάβει τελικά εάνς τυπικός τηλεοπτικός δέκτης! Και εκεί κατέληξε το σημερινό πεδιόμετρο να είναι ακτ' ουσίαν μιά αυτόνομη φορητή τηλεοπτική συσκευή που όμως παρέχει και πληροφορίες τεχνικού ενδιαφέροντος όπως πχ στάθμη σήματος, κλπ!  Με τα ψηφιακά προσθέσαν και τις πληροφορίες που πλέον πρέπει να γνωρίζεις για την βέλτιστη λήψη DVB-T σημάτων! Και αφού έχουν οθόνη είπαν να κάνοπυν και χρήση της για ΕΝΔΕΙΞΗ ΦΑΣΜΑΤΟΓΡΑΦΗΣΗΣ μεσω σάρωσης ενός εύρους συχνοτήτων που μπορεί να λάβει το front end της συσκευής!  Και ετσι τα πεδιόμετρα είναι και "ολίγον" από αναλυτές φάσματος!  Τι δεν εχει εν σχέση με εναν πραγματικό αναλυτή φάσματος? Πολλά!  Ακρίβεια μέτρησης στάθμης, σε δέκατο του db, ή ακρίβεια της ανάλυσης στο μετρούμενο φασματικά σήμα! Πολλαπλά φίλτρα εύρους ζώνης, ανάλυσης ζώνης, κλπ, επιλεγόμενα και διαχειρίσημα κατά το δοκούν!  Δεν εχουν ούτε επίσης δυνατότητα μεταβολής της ταχύτητας σάρωσης ενός μέρους ή όλου του φάσματος. Δεν έχουν (συνήθως, ή έστω τα παλαιότερα) ούτε μεταβλητό - επιλεγόμενο από τον χρήστη εύρος τμηματικής σάρωσης. Παλιά δεν είχαν ούτε δυνατότητες επιπλέον αναλύσεων πχ διαμόρφωσεως, κράτησης κορυφής μάσκας, κλπ, που όλοι οι αναλυτές μετά το 72-74 έχουν στάνταρτ! Και αρκετα άλλα "καλούδια" που σε μιά τυπική πεδιομέτρηση δεν είναι σημαντικά, αλλά σε μιά ανάλυση εργαστηρίου είναι άκρως απαραίτητα! 





> να κάνω μια υπόθεση? στην τιμή?



Ααα... Ναι!  Και μια διαφορά είναι και... η τιμή!

----------

DGeorge (02-04-15), 

perithess (01-04-15), 

picdev (01-04-15)

----------


## p.gabr

HP8566A .   .  Ενα οργανο πού αισίως έχει σβήσει τα τριάντα κεράκια 
Λίγοι Γιώργο μπορούν να καταλάβουν το τι υπήρχε και το τι πρόσφερε  αυτός ο αναλυτής τότε 

Και για να κατάλαβαίνουν και οι 'Γιαννηδες ' το όργανο αυτό τοτε ,κόστιζε περισσότερο από μια  Mercedes .Τώρα για την ίδια δουλειά ,το αποκτάς καινούργιο  σε τιμή  ενος καλού  ποδήλατο 

Αναμένω την εξέλιξη  Doctor George

----------


## lepouras

> Τώρα για την ίδια δουλειά ,το αποκτάς καινούργιο  σε τιμή  ενος καλού  ποδήλατο



είμαι σίγουρος ότι κόστιζαν ακριβά και μάλιστα πολύ. καταλαβαίνω ότι και ακόμα έχουν.
τώρα στο τιμή ενός καλού ποδηλάτου είναι σχετικό και αόριστο. πχ για εμένα ένα καλό ποδήλατο είναι στα 100 ευρώ αλλά έχω δει καλά ποδήλατα που κάνουν αρκετά χιλιάρικα. εσύ σε πια αναφέρεσαι? :Biggrin:

----------


## p.gabr

> είμαι σίγουρος ότι κόστιζαν ακριβά και μάλιστα πολύ. καταλαβαίνω ότι και ακόμα έχουν.
> τώρα στο τιμή ενός καλού ποδηλάτου είναι σχετικό και αόριστο. πχ για εμένα ένα καλό ποδήλατο είναι στα 100 ευρώ αλλά έχω δει καλά ποδήλατα που κάνουν αρκετά χιλιάρικα. εσύ σε πια αναφέρεσαι?



Ουυ και με εκατο ευρό και σπάταλος είσαι 

o ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ κατάλαβε όμως

Ο τρόπος και οι διαδικασίες έλεγχου άλλαξαν πολύ με αυτά τα όργανα Γιάννη , κάνανε την ζωή μας πιο εύκολη , γιατί άμα σου περιγράψω διαδικασίες έλεγχου που γινόντουσαν παλαιά θα τρελαθείς 

Το 1996 ειχα παει σε μια εκπαίδευση στο Montreal  στην Marconi company  ,και επειδή τα μηχανήματα που εκπαιδευόμασταν  ήταν ξεπερασμένης 15ατιας, μας διδάσκανε τους έλεγχους σύμφωνα με την διαδικασία που αναφερόταν   στο manual . Κάποια στιγμή δεν άντεξα και είπα στο τεχνικό κλιμάκιο να μου κατεβάσουν ένα network analyzer . Πράγματι ανταποκρίθηκαν και  προχώρησα όπως εγώ ήθελα .Τα έβγαλα στον πριντερ διπλή κόπια και τα έδωσα και στον εκεί δάσκαλο 

Θα πω αυτό για τον Γιώργο και θα καταλάβει Άντε να μετρήσεις προσαρμογές και κοιλότητες   με γεννήτριες σαρώσεως και παλμογράφο

----------


## SRF

Συνέχεια κατόπιν... 

ΟΚ... το'ργαλείο έχει πρόβλημα! Και εντάξει, ευτυχώς για εμένα διαβάζει σήματα στην είσοδο, με σωστή σχετικά στάθμη όταν επιλέγουμε στάθμες εισόδου που απενεργοποιούν μέρη του αρχικού εξασθενητή της εισόδου του! Μάλιστα με ένα γρήγορο έλεγχο, είναι εμφανές ότι ο εξασθενητής "χτύπησε" μερικώς και δεν έγινε "στάχτη και μπούρμπερη" όλος... με τα 50W που έφαγε! 
Αλλά ακόμα και έτσι, δεν είναι δυνατόν να βασίζομαι σε ένα όργανο που σε κάποιες στάθμες εισόδου θα "νεκρώνει" ενώ σε άλλες θα είναι υπερευαίσθητο! Μονόδρομος! Και όχι τίποτα άλλο... ζυγίζει και 25 κιλά το κάθε μέρος τους! Αλλά προέχει η σωστή λειτουργία! 


Γίνομαι προσωρινά "μασίστας" τρώγωντας μια τσίχλα για δυναμόμετρο... φοράω και τα αθλητικά μου... και αποφασίζω να κατεβάσω τον μισό πάγκο προκειμένου να φέρω τον αναλυτή στον χώρο εργασίας και επισκευής!  
Κάτσε κάτω από την μπάρα...  φωνάζει ο συνέταιρος την ώρα που εγώ σηκώνω με το... μικρό μου δακτυλάκι...  :Rolleyes:  (θά 'θελα) το ένα κομμάτι, ωστέ μετά να σηκώσω και το κάτω που είναι βαρύτερο κιόλας... και να τιμηθώ επαξίως με μιά θέση στο βάθρο των Ολυμπιοηλεκτρονικών  :Biggrin:  :Tongue2:  

HP8566_AttProblem1.jpg 
Ναι ΟΚ χάνει αρκετά db! Εώς και αναίσθητο γίνεται μόλις επιλέξω την είσοδο για στάθμη αναφοράς στα +20dbm! 
Βαρύ εργαλείο και για να το επισκευάσεις χρειάζεται αρκετός χώρος και είναι προτιμότερο να το τοποθετήσεις τελικά κάθετα με τα δύο μέρη του (RF unit & Display Unit) να μπορούν συνεργαστούν ενώ έχεις "ξεκοιλιάσει" το ένα εξ' αυτών  για να έχεις πρόσβαση στα εσώψυχά του!  
HP85660_31.jpg 

Ωραία!  Και τώρα που αφαιρέσαμε τα κάλυπτρα της πάνω και κάτω πλευράς της υπομονάδας ΥΣ του αναλυτή... είμαστε έτοιμοι να "χωθούμε στα βαθειά" με μοναδικό αναπνευστήρα μας... το εγχειρίδιο επισκευής (Service Manual) που έχουμε διαθέσιμο ΠΑΝΤΑ δίπλα μας! Και λέω ΠΑΝΤΑ, γιατί με αυτά τα μηχανήματα δεν επιτρέπονται ΠΕΙΡΑΜΑΤΑ!!! Εκτός και αν αντί για εξασθενητή θέλετε να αλλάξετε όλο το όργανο τελικά!!! 

Ο εξασθενητής λοιπόν είναι στο μπροστινό μέρος, πίσω περίπου από την είσοδο τύπου "Ν" στην πρόσοψη, αλλά όχι τόσο άμεσα προσβάσιμος όπως ίσως να νομίζει κάποιος που βλέπει εξωτερικά το όργανο! 

Για να δούμε μιά ματιά που περίπου είναι! Λύνουμε τους δεξιόστροφους κοχλίες που συγκρατούν την πρόσοψη με το πληκτρολόγιο, αφαιρούμε και τα μπροστινά γεφυρώματα με τα ομοαξωνικά καλώδια που τροφοδοτούν τα εξωτερικά στοιχεία μίξεως για αναγνώριση σημάτων εως και 110GHz... και πλέον αποσπούμε την πρόσοψη πλήρως, αφου αποσυνδεσουμε και τα δύο εσωτερικά καλώδια ταινίας που την συνδέουν με τα εσωτερικά κυκλώματα! 

Πλέον έχουμε πρόσβαση στα ενδότερα της ψυχής του ασθενούς μας! Φοράμε την Φροϋδική μας στολή... και σαν νέοι ναπολέοντες ορμάμε στην ανίχνευση της αποφυγής ενός Βατερλώ μας! 

Σύντομα διαπιστώνουμε ότι ο εξασθενητής του οργάνου είναι καλά κρυμμένος στο εμπρός μέρος του!!! 

hp8566_att00.jpg 

Ωραία!!! 
Παλληκάρια... κανένας που να δανείζει εκσκαφέα μήπως?  :Sad:  

Μπα!  Δεν μπορεί... η ΗΡ μέχρι σήμερα ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΓΟΗΤΕΥΣΕ ΠΟΤΕ από την μεθοδολογία χτισήματος ενός οργάνου, ώστε να είναι προσιτή η επισκευή οποιουδήποτε τμήματός του... όσο "βαθειά" και να είναι αυτό! 
Μήπως να το "πάρω αλλοιώς"   :Confused1:  


... 
Μα... ΝΑΙ!!! 



... 
ουπς... INTERMISSION! 
Πάμε για καμμιά γκαζόζα στο κυλικείο και επανερχόμαστε μετα το διάλειμμα!!!  :Wink:

----------


## SRF

> HP8566A .   .  Ενα οργανο πού αισίως έχει σβήσει τα τριάντα κεράκια 
> Λίγοι Γιώργο μπορούν να καταλάβουν το τι υπήρχε και το τι πρόσφερε  αυτός ο αναλυτής τότε 
> 
> Και για να κατάλαβαίνουν και οι 'Γιαννηδες ' το όργανο αυτό τοτε ,κόστιζε περισσότερο από μια  Mercedes . Τώρα *για την ίδια δουλειά , το αποκτάς καινούργιο  σε τιμή  ενος καλού  ποδήλατο* 
> 
> Αναμένω την εξέλιξη  Doctor George



Xmm... Παναγιωτη... εδώ διαφωνούμε! Δυστυχώς (ή ευτυχώς) κανένα σημερινό ΦΘΗΝΟ όργανο που κυκλοφορεί ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΛΥΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΗΡ 8566!!! 
Και αυτό είναι επιβεβαιωμένο! υπό συνθήκη ΟΥΤΕ τα νέα της "μάνας" δεν  κάνουν κάποια πράγματα που αυτό, το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο... έκανε!  :Wink: 





> Ουυ και με εκατο ευρό και σπάταλος είσαι 
> 
> o ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ κατάλαβε όμως
> 
> Ο τρόπος και οι διαδικασίες έλεγχου άλλαξαν πολύ με αυτά τα όργανα Γιάννη , κάνανε την ζωή μας πιο εύκολη , γιατί άμα σου περιγράψω διαδικασίες έλεγχου που γινόντουσαν παλαιά θα τρελαθείς 
> 
> Το 1996 ειχα παει σε μια εκπαίδευση στο Montreal  στην Marconi company  ,και επειδή τα μηχανήματα που εκπαιδευόμασταν  ήταν ξεπερασμένης 15ατιας, μας διδάσκανε τους έλεγχους σύμφωνα με την διαδικασία που αναφερόταν   στο manual . Κάποια στιγμή δεν άντεξα και είπα στο τεχνικό κλιμάκιο να μου κατεβάσουν ένα network analyzer . Πράγματι ανταποκρίθηκαν και  προχώρησα όπως εγώ ήθελα .Τα έβγαλα στον πριντερ διπλή κόπια και τα έδωσα και στον εκεί δάσκαλο 
> 
> Θα πω αυτό για τον Γιώργο και θα καταλάβει *Άντε να μετρήσεις προσαρμογές και κοιλότητες   με γεννήτριες σαρώσεως και παλμογράφο*



Ohh... YES Sir!!!

----------


## p.gabr

> Xmm... Παναγιωτη... εδώ διαφωνούμε! Δυστυχώς (ή ευτυχώς) κανένα σημερινό ΦΘΗΝΟ όργανο που κυκλοφορεί ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΛΥΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΗΡ 8566!!! 
> 
> Και αυτό είναι επιβεβαιωμένο! υπό συνθήκη ΟΥΤΕ τα νέα της "μάνας" δεν  κάνουν κάποια πράγματα που αυτό, το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο... έκανε!



ΕΥΤΥΧΩς που διαφωνείς, γιατί και εγώ της ίδιας άποψης είμαι . Τα νέα δίνουν  πολλά και εύκολα , στα δύσκολα χρειάζεται βελόνα

----------


## sigmacom

Τι θα γίνει με την επισκευή? Μερικοί εδώ πέρα περιμένουμε να δούμε RF porn και μας το καθυστερείς... :Tongue2:

----------


## SV1EOR

Καλό κουράγιο......
Αν σου φέρω και τον παλμογραφο μου tektronix 485 θα του κανείς ένα calibration τσεκ?

----------


## p.gabr

> Μερικοί εδώ πέρα περιμένουμε να δούμε RF porn και μας το καθυστερείς...



THE BEST  :Tt1: 


...................................

Γιώργο αργείς ,μήπως θες βοήθεια;;;;

----------


## SRF

> Τι θα γίνει με την επισκευή? Μερικοί εδώ πέρα περιμένουμε να δούμε RF porn και μας το καθυστερείς...



Χμμμ... ! Λέω να μην το κάνω σκληρό... πάντως!!!  :Wink:  

Συνεχίζουμε λοιπόν! 

Μα ΝΑΙ... Είναι φυσικό η ΗΡ να έχει φροντίσει για εμας πριν από εμας... και να έχει μιά πρόσβαση σχετικά εύκολη σε ένα εξάρτημα που ΑΝ κάτι συμβεί συνήθως σε ένα τέτοιο όργανο, αυτό θα είναι στο 75% των περιπτώσεων μιά βλάβη στον εξασθενητή εισόδου που άλλωστε στην ουσία είναι και το πρώτο εξάρτημα που έρχεται σε επαφή με τον "έξω κόσμο" !!! 
Μιά ματιά ΣΤΟ ΕΓΧΕΙΡΙΔΙΟ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΗΣ που όπως προείπα πρέπει ΠΑΝΤΑ να έχουμε δίπλα μας... μας δείχνει σύντομα ότι κοιτάξαμε από την ΛΑΘΟΣ πλευρά για να δούμε τον εξασθενητή! 
hp8566_att21.JPG 
Εδώ είμαστε λοιπόν! Τρόμαξα ολίγον!!! Αλλά τελικά... έχει και άλλο "μονοπάτι" ο Αμερικάνος! 


hp8566_att16.JPG 

ΟΚ!  Υπάρχει από την πάνω πλευρά της μονάδος... όντως μια... τρύπα ΝΑ!!! με το συμπάθειο!!! τελικά κάτι ήξερε ο Sigmacom που περίμενε να δει!  :Biggrin:  

Αφού αφαιρέσουμε 4 βίδες που υάρχουν εκεί και συγκρατούν τον εξασθενητή μας με το υποπλαίσιο στήριξης του, στο σασσί της μονάδος... πάμε πάλι στην κάτω πλευρά και με ενα κλειδί για SMA ξεβιδώνουμε και τα ομοαξωνικ'α hardline της εισόδου και εξόδου του εξαασθενητή μας! Αν και είναι λίγο βαθειάμέσα, παρ' όλα αυτά δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα πρόσβασης σε αυτά τουλάχιστον! Αφού τα ελευθερώσουμε πλήρως... ο εξασθενητής είναι πλέον διαθέσιμος για εξαγωγή... ως φρονιμήτης από οδοντίατρο... από την πάνω πλευρά πλεον! 

τραβώντας τον ευγενικά θα έρθει τελικά στα χέρια μας... για περαιτέρω έλεγχο & επισκευή! Αφού αφαιρέσουμε και τις δύο βίδες που συγκρατούν πάνω την λαμαρινένια πλάκα στήριξης στο πλάϊ του... 
hp8566_att000.JPG



τον έχουμε πιά στον πάγκο μας μόνο του! 

hp8566_att0.jpg 

Και τώρα... αρχίζει το ΣΕΞ!!!  :Tongue2:  

Ποπ κορν ΠΗΡΑΤΕ? ΟΧΙ? 

Διάλειμμα! γρήγορα όλοι στο κυλικείο για Ποπ Κορν!!!

----------


## SRF

Πάμε τώρα να περιεργαστούμε αυτό το εξάρτημα! Ένα ωραίο μεταλλικό κουτάκι που κρύβει μέσα του ένα από τα βασικότερα μέρη του αναλυτή φάσματος! Αυτό της πρώτης γραμμής αμύνης στα εφαρμοζόμενα στην είσοδό του σήματα προς μέτρηση! Αν αυτό το εξάρτημα αποτύχει να κάνει σωστά την δουλειά του... τότε είτε ο αναλυτής ΔΕΝ θα "βλέπει" ΤΙΠΟΤΑ τελικά... είτε θα βλέπουμε μεν σήματα αλλά θα μετράμε τα μεγέθη τους με την ακρίβεια που εξαφαλίζεται και στον γάμο του καραγκιόζη!!!  :Biggrin:  
Κοινός... ο αναλυτής μας θα μετατραπεί σε Καραγκιόζ μπερντέ!!!  

Ας αρχικά δούμε τι στο καλό είναι αυτός ο "εξασθενητής" ώστε να συμπεράνουμε και το τι βλάβη μπορεί να του συμβεί... όταν εφαρμόσουμε πάνω του μεγαλύτερη ισχύ από αυτήν που ο κατασκευαστής του έχει ορίσει ως ανεκτή! 

Η μαμά ΗΡ έχει κάποια υπέροχα βοηθήματα αναλύσσεων για κάθε πράγμα που φτιάχνει!  έτσι λοιπον και εμείς ανατρέχουμε στο σχετικό Application Note με αριθμό 5959-7857 όπου αναλύονται οι προγραμματιζόμενοι βηματικά εξασθενητές τέτοιων οργάνων! 

Μιά εικόνα του ενός σκέλους που έχει μέσα του είναι αρκετή για να διαπιστώσουμε τι στο καλό συμβαίνει... 
hp8566_theory0.JPG 

Στην ουσία είναι ένα παθητικό εξάρτημα βασισμένο σε τυπικές αντιστάσεις που "διαιρούν" την τάση/ρεύμα (ισχύ) σε έναν λόγο Χ που αναλογεί τελικά σε db ισχύος! 
τρεις αντσιστάσεις ΑΚΡΙΒΕΙΑΣ και μάλιστα ειδικά φτιαγμένες ώστε να μην εμφανιζουν ιδιοσυντονισμούς σε συχνόητες που θέλουμε να μετράμε... σχηματίζουν ένα Τ δικτύωμα με ίδια σύνθετη αντίσταση εισόδου εξόδου του, δηλαδή χωρίς απαραίτητη φορά συνδεσμολογίας του! Εξαίρετα! 
Ανάλογα με τα πόσα τέτοια δικτυώματα έχουμε εντός, τελικά με την χρήση μεταγωγέων σε καθένα τους ώστε να θέτουμε όποιο εξ' αυτών εντός ή εκτός μιας εν σειράς διαδρομής του σήματος, μπρούμε να διεπιλέγουμε την συνολική επιθυμητή μας εξασθένηση, σε τυποποιημένες κλίμακες!  

Πως επιλέγουμε λοιπόν (προγραμματιζουμε) το πόσα db θα εξασθενούμε τελικά το σήμα εισόδου, πριν το επεξεργαστούμε φασματικά? Στους εξασθενητές των οργάνων αυτών, αυτό γίνεται με Ρελέ... ειδικού τύπου που κάνουν αυτοσυγκράτηση θέσεως οπλισμού. Στο προαναφερθέν βοήθημα υπάρχει και η γενική περιγραφή της τεχνικής αυτής!!! Μιά ματιά... στην κλειδαρότρυπα δεν κάνει κακό... αν θέλεουμε να ξέρουμε τι θα συναντήσουμε εντός του 'δωματίου"! Μην μας βγει και "αράπης"¨τελικά το τεκνό!!!  :Sad: 

hp8566_theory1.JPG 

Και τώρα που είδαμε τα θεωρητικά... του ασθενούς, εξασθενούς... ας δούμε και επί του πρακτέου τι έχουμε στας χείρας μας!!!  

Πάμε μιά βόλτα στα ενδώτερα του... δωματίου?

----------


## picdev

εντάξει το service manual, αλλά το ap note αυτό που το βρήκες? για ένα τόσο παλιό όργανο?
Δηλαδή υπάρχουν ap note για όλα τα στάδια του οργάνου? τα έδιναν στους αντιπροσώπους για επισκευή?

----------


## SRF

Στην περίπτωσή μου... είχα φροντίσει να προμηθευτώ βέβαια και έναν δεύτερο εξασθενητή ώστε αν αυτός δεν είναι επισκευασιμος (πως το έλεγααν στον στρατό... ΠΕΕ νομίζω) να έχω την εναλλακτική αντικατάστασής του! Είχα πάρει λοιπόν από το ΗΜΠΕΗ  αυτόν εδώ... εν είδη ενός 'προφυλακτικού' για το επερχόμενο ρίσκο του ΣΕΞ!!! 

hp8566_att17.jpg
 τον οποίο έλεγε ο πωλητής του ότι είναι από ένα ΗΡ 8566... και μάλιστα "εγγυόνταν" την καλή λειτουργία του! 
Ω... ναι... είναι σαφέστατο ότι ο άνθρωπος ήτο "φωτεινός" παντογνώστης... τελικά!!! Αλλά και εγώ... φυτίλη σκέτο... τυφλή εμπιστοσύνη στον ειδήμων πωλητή "ονειροσκουπιδιών" ! Δεν άνοιξα το εγχερίδο επισκευής ΠΡΙΝ... για ένα τσεκ βρε αδερφέ! 
Είδα το ΗΡ 33321 και θυμόμουν από απαλαιότερη επσικευή άλλου αναλυτή 8566Β ότι τέτοιος ήταν σαν αριθμός... έστω! Και λέω δεν μπορεί... γνώστης ο "μπαρμπα-Σαμ" που τον πουλάει... οπότε για 100$ τότε... βούτα τον! 

Εντάξει... και τον έχω διαθέσιμο! Και λέω τώρα, σαν "κοντούλης" μου μοιάζει εν σχέση με αυτόν που αφαίρεσα από το όργανο! 
Βρε... λες να μου βγήκε "τάπα μελαχροινάκι" η γκόμενα... αντί για το δίμετρο ξανθό που έλπιζα, να μου καθόταν? 
Ας την ανοίξω... και καλού κακού να την μετρήσω κιόλας... μην μου βγει και με κανένα "πρόβλημα" φιδιού!!! 


hp8566_att20.jpg

ΟΚ... Μετά λύπης μου διαπιστώνω ότι είναι τριπλός εξασθενητής... αν και είναι των 70db με 10db βήματα διεπιλογής του!!! 
hp8566_att22.jpg

Για να δούμε τι λένε τα εγχειρίδια... τελικά?  
Πάμε διάβασμα! Στερνή μου γνώση... να σ' είχα πρώτα!!!

----------


## SRF

Σελίδα σελίδα σε ζητώ και όσο πάει εξασθενώ! 
Αλλά... το ΒΡΗΚΑ!!! Μάλιστα! Είναι εξασθενητής μεν προγραμματιζόμενος από αναλυτή... ΑΛΛΑ ΟΧΙ ΤΟΥ 8566!!! Και συγκεκριμένα... είναι όντως "κοντή πο...@ν@" !!! ενω΄του 8566... μακριά... ψιλή γαλανομάτα η άτιμη!!! 
hp8566_theory2.JPG 

ΟΚ... mea culpa! Φτου... σου ρε "Dr" Χάους που τα έκανες Χάος πάλι και δεν μπαίνει το ανταλλακτικό που πήρες στο εκεί house του!  Και τώρα? Τι θα γίνει αν δεν μπορώ να αντικαταστήσω με αυτον τον εξασθενητή? ΈΞΟΧΑ!!!  

ΣΕΞ ΑΓΡΙΟ ΕΝ ΟΨΗ!!! 
Σύντομα καταννοώ ότι βρίσκομαι εμπρός σε δίλημμα! Πηδάω εις βάθος και ξεσχίζω τον προβληματικό γνήσιο εξασθενητή του 8566... ή πάω πάσσο... τα βάζω στην άκρη και ψάχνω για μιά "δίμετρη ΓΝΗΣΙΑ ξανθιά" πλεον? Και αν την βρω πότε θα έρθει? Και μέχρι τότε... ΤΙ? Ο αναλυτής μου θα βρίσκεται στο κρεββάτι του πάγκου μου διάσπαρτος, να αναμένει... την νύμφην την παρθένο? 

Καλά! Σιγά μην κάτσω άπραγος!  Για να δούμε τις εσωτερικές τους διαφορές μπας και τελικά ή μικρή κοντή μελαμψούλα μας "ξεπετάξει" ευχάριστα στο τέλος!!! 
Αλλά πριν ας δούμε αν η "κοντή" είναι εντάξει έστω!!! 
Εδώ τον λόγο έχει πλέον ένα άλλο μετρητικό όργανο... το NETWORK ANALYZER!!! 
Συνδέω άμεσα την "κοντή" και τσεκάρω έναν έναν τους τρεις διεπιλεγόμενους χειροκίνητα τώρα εσωτερικούς σειριακούς εξασθενητές της!!! 
HP8566_AttProblem4.jpg
Χωρίς κανέναν επιλεγμένο έχει 0db εξασθένηση! 
HP8566_AttProblem3.jpg
με επιλεγμένο τον κεντρικό παρουσιάζει -40db ! ΟΚ, σωστό! Είναι λοιπόν το μεσαίο τμήμα ο 40db εξασθενητής μας! 
Άρα... είτε το αριστερό είτε το δεξί τμήμα θα είναι αντίστοιχα για τα 20db και τα 10db !  Έτσι συνολικά προασθαιρούμενα θα δίνουν κάθε τιμή από 0 εώς και 70db σε κλίμακα ανά 10db ! πάμε να βρούμε το τμήμα των 20db! 
HP8566_AttProblem5.jpg 
Ορίστε! Ευρέθη! (η φωτό έχει ένα λάθος... ίσως? λέω εγω τώρα, και όποιος το βρει)! 

ΟΚ άρα το άλλο άκρο είναι αυτό που εξασθενεί κατά μόλις 10db! 
Άψογα! Τουλάχιστον έχω κάτι υπαρκτό στα χέρια μου!!! Έχω??? 


Συνεχίζεται!

----------


## SRF

ϊσως έχω κάποια ελπίδα τελικά! Έχω έναν εξασθενητή που έχει εντός του ένα τμήμα των 20db και ένα των 10db! Αλλά δεν ταιριάζει στο 8566 σαν μέγεθος! 
Από την άλλη έχω έναν γνήσιο... σωστού μεγέθους -διαστασεων, που όμως είναι σίγουρο ότι έχει ένα τμήμα του με πρόβλημα! Το ωραίο όμως είναι ότι αυτός έχει μέσα 4 τμήματα αντί 3... δηλαδή αποτελείται από 3 τμήματα με εξασθένηση το καθ' ένα της τάξεως των 20db και σίγουρα το τέταρτο του είναι των 10db!  

Άρα... πάμε στα εντός των θωρακισμένων τμημάτων και των δύο για να δούμε ΑΝ μπορούμε να επισκευάσουμε τελικά τον γνήσιο με ανταλλακτικό pad από τον "κοντό" εξασθενητή μας!  :Wink:  

Ήρθε η ώρα αυτή... που το Άλλεν θα... περιστραφεί... για να μας σώσει από την καταστροφή!!! 
Το πρώτο που κάνουμε σε καθέναν τους, είναι να αφαιρέσουμε από τα πλαϊνά τους τους συσφικτήρες τους! Σε κάθε πλαϊνό καθενός εξ' αυτών θα δούμε λοιπόν 4 αλλενόβιδες... 

hp8566_att19.jpg 
Εδώ η μία πλευρά! Θα δείτε το ίδιο σε κάθε πλευρά και των δύο τους! 

Αφαιρούμε λοιπόν και λύνουμε έτσι τα πλαϊνά τους! 
Σε λίγο θα έχουμε στα χέρια μας δύο ζεύγη από πλαϊνά καπάκια... με δύο σίτες θωρακίσεως επίσης στο κάθε ζεύγος! 
hp8566_att24.JPG 
προσοχή απαιτείται κατά την αφαίρεση αυτού που έχει την οπή διελεύσεως του βύσματος καλωδιοταινίας... για να μην στραβώσουμε τα πόδια το εσωτερικά ευρισκόμενου IDC κοννέκτορα! Μην τις αφήσουμε και "στραβοκάνες" τις κυρίες μετά από τέτοιο σεξ, δηλαδή!!!  :Crying:  

Στην συνέχεια θα αφαιρέσουμε και τα παξιμάδια συγκράτησης στα 2 SMA εισόδου/εξόδου σήματος RF, ώστε να είναι ελεύθερα πλέον! 
Μαζί θα απελευρωθεί και η "πλάκα" που φέρει την επιγραφή τύπου του εξασθενητή μας... και από κάτω της θα αποκαλυφούν ΠΟΛΛΕΣ -ΠΟΛΛΕΣ αλλενόβιδες!!! 
hp8566_att1.jpg 


Οι 2 εξασθενητές είναι ΠΑΝΟΜΟΙΟΤΥΠΟΙ κατασκευαστικά στο μηχανολογικό τους μέρος... οπότε τα ίδια ισχύουν και στην "κοντή σουπιά" που μας έστειλε ως γνήσια παρθένα ο "Μπάρμπα-Σαμ" !!! 

Ωραία πράγματα!!! Από ξεβίδωμα πάντως πάμε κάλα! τι σεξ πέφτει τελικά με un-screw... δεν περιγράφεται!!!

----------


## p.gabr

Ορε Γιώργο  τύφλα να χει ο john holmes 

Με έφτιαξες  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## SRF

> Ορε Γιώργο  τύφλα να χει ο *john holmes* 
> 
> Με έφτιαξες  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Κάτσε αναπαυτικά! Ακόμα δεν ήρθε το στάδιο της διακορεύσεως!!! Ποπ-κορν ΠΗΡΑΤΕ??? 'Ερχεται ο George Χλωμ(ος)  :Biggrin:

----------


## SRF

Και τώρα που οι ερωτικές περιπτύξεις λαμβάνουν τέλος και πάμε και ταρακούνημα... σεισμολογικού επιπέδου "ρίχτα" ας πούμε και για μιά ψιλο-μαϊμουδιά κατά την αποσυναρμολόγηση ειδικά της "δίμετρης" !!! 

Στο πίσω μέρος έχει η συγκεκριμένη "άρρωστη εξασθενούσα" μιά πλακέτα με αρκετά ηλεκτρονικά εξαρτήματα για τον έλεγχο των δικών της ρελέ! Αυτή στην ουσία μπορεί (και ίσως είναι σκόπιμο να γίνει πριν προχωρήσουμε σε πιό ευαίσθητες περιοχές του εσωτερικού κόσμου) να αφαιρεθεί από το μεταλλικό κορμό! 

Αυτό γίνεται αφαιρώντας πρώτα ΟΛΕΣ τι βίδες που συγκρατούν τα ρελέ πάνω στον κορμό του εξασθενητή... και βρίσκονται στα πίσω μέρη των ρελέ! 

hp8566_att27.jpg 

εδώ είναι από τον "μικρό" αλλά το ίδιο αντίστοιχα θα βρείτε και στον "μεγάλο" εξασθενητή! 


Αφού αφαιρέσετε τις βίδες από ΟΛΟΥΣ του ρελέδες (4 συνολικά ρελέ) μπορείτε με προσοχή να έλξετε την πλακέτα με τα ρελέ έξω από τον κορμό! Προσοχή... τα ρελέ έχουν διπλές προεξοχές - ακίδες με ένα κεφαλάκι στο άκρο που είναι μέσα, και ασφαλίζουν εντός με αυτό, για να μην ξεφεύγουν έυκολα στις διαδρομές τους μέσα έξω! 
hp8566_att2.jpg 

Προσοχή λοιπόν κατά την έλξη τους... όχι άγαρμπες κινήσεις σε αυτήν την διαδικασία... γιατί οι "κυρίες" είναι ευαίσθητες στην εξαγωγή... αυτή! Άστε που δεν θέλουμε και να πάθει ζημιά κανέναν κεφαλάκι και να τρέχουμε... μετά!!! 
hp8566_att03.jpg
Τελικά θα έχετε εμπρός σας, διάσπαρτα τα ηλεκτρονικά μέρη!  


Και πλέον un- SCREW ελεύθερα τις πολλές - πολλές βίδες ώστε να αποκαλυφθεί διαιρούμενο στα δύο τελικά, το εντός του εξασθενητή μας... Το σημείο δηλαδή ενδιαφέροντος... και κρυφού μας πόθου!!!  
hp8566_att06.jpg 

Προσοχή κατά την απομάκρυνση των δύο μερών μετά την αφαίρεση των βιδών! Υπάρχουν κρίσημα και υπερευαίσθητα εξαρτήματα εντός τους! Μην "οργιάσετε" προωρα και χαθεί στο λεπτό κάθε απόλαυση ενός επιτυχούς "φτιαξίματος" !!! 

ΟΚ! Μια πρώτη ματιά δείχνει την πλευρά των οπλισμών και μόνον! Γενικά η γραμμή των οπλισμών δείχνει να είναι σε άριστη κατάσταση! τίποτα αρπαγμένο... που να μας προκαλεί ανησυχία για το αν το σήμα μας θα 'ρέει' ελεύθερα μέσω αυτής! 

Ώρα να αλλάξουμε στάση... και να ασχοληθούμε πλέον με τα σημαντικά και προκλητικά ΟΠΙΣΘΙΑ του άνω μερους! 
Άντε να δούμε... τι θα δούμε... εκεί!!!

----------


## leosedf

Μάστορα αν λες για τις ενδείξεις (το λάθος) αν χρησιμοποιήσουμε φίλτρα CSI Miami στην εικόνα ίσως είναι αυτό που δείχνεις ως 60 στην πραγματικότητα είναι 53.9? 55.9?

----------


## SRF

ευγενικά και προσεκτικά γυρνάμε την πλάκα για να δούμε τα οπίσθια αυτής... όπου είναι βέβαιον ότι πλέον θα τα "δούμε όλα" εκεί!!! 
Και ΝΑΙ! Τα προκλητικά οπίσθια κρύβουν τους ποθητούς μας 4 "εξασθενητές" !!! Επι-ΤΕΛΟΥΣ!!! Χιούστον... έχουμε επαφή!!!  :Biggrin:  

hp8566_att07.jpg 


Μάλιστα!!! ωραία πράγματα!!! Είμαστε πλέον σε πλήρη έκταση... αποσυναρμολόγησης, και πλησιάζουμε στην ολοκλήρωση... της εισαγωγής μας στα βαθύτερα σημεία... όπου κρύβεται κάθε ευαίσθητο & επίσης σίγουρα και το όποιο γ@μημένο σημείο (αγγλικά = G. Spot) !  :Lol:  

Ας δούμε λοιπόν τι εχουμε εμπρός μας! Τι εκπροσωπεί κάθε τμήμα από αυτά τα περίεργα (?) εξαρτήματα... που είναι διαθέσιμα εμπρός μας! 

Σύντομα διακρίνουμε τα επιμέρους στοιχεία του εξασθενητή μας... και καταλαβαίνουμε τον ρόλο τους ανά τμήμα! 
hp8566_att5.jpg 

Εξαιρετικά! Είμαστε πλέον βέβαιοι... ότι αν μη τι άλλο θα βρούμε το προβληματικό εύκολα... και με μια σχετική οπτική ανίχνευση εντοπίζουμε πραγματικά ένα εκ των τεσσάρων τους που δείχνει να μην είναι και τόσο αλώβητο ως θα όφειλε!!! 

hp8566_att10.jpg 
Το τρίτο από αριστερά είναι σίγουρα προβληματικό! 
hp8566_att11.jpg 
Και ναι... δεν είναι απλά αρπαγμένο... αλλά είναι καμμένο ΚΑΙ ΣΠΑΣΜΕΝΟ από την στιγμιαία υψηλή θερμοκρασία που θα αναπτύχθηκε κατά την υπερφόρτωσή του με ισχύ πέραν κάθε ανοχής του!!! 

Ξέρουμε ήδη την βλάβη μας πλέον! Το ένα εκ των τρίων εξασθενητών των 20db είναι εκτός!!! Μάλιστα!!! 

Ούτως ή άλλως η ύπαρξή του εκεί ως σπασμένου μάλιστα δεν εξυπηρετεί σε τίποτα απολύτως... και ίσως μάλιστα να προκαλέσει και περαιτέρω βλάβες αν το αφήσουμε στην θέση του, σε περίπτωση που προσωρινά έστω επανασυναρμολογήσουμε τον εξασθενητή αυτόν!  
Η απόφασή μου είναι να το αφαιρέσω άμεσα... ανεξάρτητα του αν θα προχωρήσω σε ολοκλήρωση μιας επιτυχούς επισκευής, με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο που θα μου εξασφαλίζει ορθή λειτουργία του αναλυτή μας! 

Η απελευθέρωσή του είναι εύκολη... αφού απλά χαλαρώνουμε τις δύο βίδες που σφίγγουν τα αυτιά συγκράτησης στο πλάϊ του! Και μετά... εκεί μένει ένα κενό!!! 
hp8566_att28.jpg

ΟΚ! Και μετά τι κάνουμε? 

Χμμμ... Εδώ πλέον πάμε γερά... πάμε Ελληνικά!!! 

Κρατάτε γερά? Έ,ρε και να ήταν πάρτυ... με ούζα!!! 
Μα ναι!!! Έχουμε μια "κοντή" δίπλα μας... μη την παραμελήσουμε! Ε... ? 

ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΤΑΙ... ΑΥΡΙΟ... η... Γκουσκουνιάς!!!

----------


## SRF

> Μάστορα αν λες για τις ενδείξεις (το λάθος) αν χρησιμοποιήσουμε φίλτρα CSI Miami στην εικόνα ίσως είναι αυτό που δείχνεις ως 60 στην πραγματικότητα είναι 53.9? 55.9?



Παρατήρησε καλύτερα τι μετράει τι? Πάρε την αναφορά και δες σε τι αντιστοιχεί τι!!! Η μέτρηση αυτη συγκεκριμένα ΔΕΝ είναι η πραγματική... αλλά έγινε μεταγενέστερα της επισκευής στο μικρό εξασθενητή με "κόλπο" για να προσομοιάζει με αληθινή!!! ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΜΩΣ με κάποιον εξασθενητή σωστό επιλεγμένο! 
 :Wink:  

Μάλιστα απέφυγα να γράψω ότι ο μικρός που έστειλε ο "σωματέμπορας Μπαρμπα-Σαμ" είχε εξ' αρχής ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ και αναγκαία τον αποσυναρμολόγησα πριν βεβαιώσω ότι τελικά απλά δεν έκανε καλή επαφή σε ένα σκέλος του! Την συνέχεια θα την δεις αύριο... γιατί πάω για μιά σουβλακερί τώρα... να λιγδώσω το... αντεράκι μου ολίγον!!!  :Lol:

----------


## nikos1

Μα είναι ώρα τώρα για σουβλάκια ! Εδώ ανάψανε τα αίματα .

----------


## bolsevikos

-.- --- - ... .- -. .-

----------


## SRF

.... 
Μακρύ το διάλειμμα και λόγο φόρτου... μείναμε ολίγον πίσω στο έργο! 
Εδώ είμαστε όμως απτόητοι, να συνεχίσουμε τώρα! 


ΟΚ... όπως αναφέραμε τώρα πλέον έχουμε μια κενή θέση στον γνήσιο εξασθενητή μας! Έχουμε αφαιρέσει το καμμένο - σπασμένο στοιχείο των 20db ! 
hp8566_att28.jpg 

Και αναζητούμε μιά λύση στο πρόβλημα αυτό! 

Τι εχουμε τελικά ως μόνη πιθανή διέξοδο... ? 
Να "κατασκευάσουμε" ένα στοιχείο τετοιο με ιδία μέσα? !!! Πως? με υλικά επιφενειακής στήριξης, σε μιά μικρή πλακέτα? Εξετάζωντας την εναλλακτική αυτή διαπιστώνουμε άμεσα ότι εκτός και αστειευόμαστε ή δεν χρειαζόμαστε τον αναλυτή φάσματος να είναι σωστός όπως πρέπει για μετρήσεις άνω των ~800 - 1000MHz... η "λύση" αυτή είναι και ανεφάρμοστη και ερασιτεχνικά πρόχειρη ως και υπό συνθήκην ίσως και καταστροφική! Το γιατί? Μα πέραν του ότι το στοιχείο εκεί έιναι κατασκευασμένο σε πολύ μικρές διαστάσεις... που μας δυσκολεύουν την ιδιοκατασκευή του, έχουμε επιπλέον και το φαινόμενο του ιδιοσυντονισμού των όποιων πιθανών υλικών - αντιστάσεων επιφανειακής στήριξης έστω σειράς 0805 για να αντέξουν και μιά ισχύ ~ <1W τελικά -  θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε! 
Οπότε... το ΞΕΧΝΑΜΕ!!! 

Όμως όπως προείπα...΄έχω έναν εξασθενητή... ανάλογης εφαρμογής & οργάνου, που μου έστειλε ο "μπαρμπα-Σαμ" ως και καλά γνήσιο ανταλλακτικό αυτού!  Που όμως ΔΕΝ ταιριάζει τελικά και ως μέγεθος, και ως απόλυτα βήματα εξασθενήσεως! 
Αλλά... έχει πάντως έναν εξασθενητή εντός του των 20db !!! 
Μήπως να δω αν τελικά με "σώσει" ο "μπαρμπα-Σαμ" εκ παραδρομής?  :Huh:  

Ας δουμε λοιπόν ακολουθώντας την ίδια δαιδικασία αποσυναρμολογησης τι έχει ο δεύτερος και μικρότερος εξασθενητής εντός του! Να ρίξουμε βρε παιδί μου και στην "κοντή" ένα... μανίκι!!! 

Αφού τον "λύνουμε" βλέπουμε πλέον και τα εσώψυχά του όπως στον γνήσιο!!! 
hp8566_att12.jpg 
Ωραία! Αυτός έχει λοιπόν 3 στοιχεία έναντι των 4 στοιχείων του γνήσιου εξασθενητή του οργάνου μας!

ας του τοποθετήσουμε δίπλα για τους δούμε περιεργαστούμε παρέα!  

hp8566_att14.jpg 

Άψογα! Είναι εμφανές πλέον ότι το στοιχείο των 20db είναι το αριστερά των τριών που έχει η "μικρά" μας! 

Και στην ουσία είναι αυτό εδώ... 

hp8566_att7.jpg 

Παρατηρούμε βεβαίως και μιά διαφορά εν σχέση με το αντιστοιχο στοιχείο του γνήσιου δίμετρου γαλανομάτικου μοντέλλου μας! Είναι αυτή η διαφορά απαγορευτική τελικά για την αντικατάσταση - δανεισμό -  που θέλουμε να κάνουμε? Χμμμ.... 
Αρχικά εξετάζουμε το βασικότερο όλων! Το... μεγεθος! Και όπως λέει και η παροιμία "όλα τα μ... ίδια είναι στο σκοτάδι" ! ΚΑΙ ΝΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΙΔΙΩΝ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΔΙΣΤΑΣΕΩΝ!!! 
Παμε καλά!!! Πάμε γερά!!! 

Η διαφορά όμως που οπτικά διαπιστώνουμε στην κυκλωματική διάταξη (?) τι μας αλλάζει και πόσο θα μας επηρρεάσει τελικά? 
Και αν ναι... είναι σημαντική για εμάς... ή έστω μπορεί να διορθωθεί με τις επιπλεόν δυνατότητες ρυθμίσεων που ο ίδιος ο αναλυτής μας παρέχει στις ρυθμίσεις του?  
Για δούμε... για να δούμε!!!

----------

SV1EOR (05-04-15)

----------


## SRF

εδώ πλέον την απορία μας δεν μπορεί να την λύσει ουδείς άλλος πέραν του κατασκευαστή τους! Και επειδή και οι δύο "γκόμενες" είναι του ιδίου "πατρός" και έχουν και κοινό "επίθετο" (ΗΡ33321) αλλά διαφορετικό όνομα μόνον (Κ η δίμετρη & Η η κοντή μας) τελικά οι σύγκριση των διαθέσιμων πληροφοριών στα "μητρώα" τους είναι και δυνατή και εύκολα προσβάσιμη!!! 

Ένας συγκριτικός πίνακας με τις απώλειες διερχομένων σηματων ανάλογα και της συχνότητας αυτών είναι ο παρακατω!!! 
hp8566_theory3.JPG 

Από αυτόν μπορούμε να δούμε ότι υπάρχουν μεν διαφορές, αλλά όχι σε τόσο μεγάλα μεγέθη ώστε να είναι απαγορευτική η χρήση "δανεισμού" που έχουμε σκεφτεί ως λύση! 

ευτυχώς για εμάς υπάρχει πιό αναλυτική πληροφορία σχετικά με τις αποδόσεις καθενός τους, ανά βήμα και ανά συχνοτικό έυρος διελεύσεως μέσω αυτών! 

hp8566_theory4.JPG 

Χμμ.... Μπερδευτήκαμε ολίγον? Μπααα!!! Απλά πρέπει να βρούμε που αναλογούν στον πίνακα μας τόσο η κόντη όσο και η αριστοκράτισσα δίμετρη!!! 

Αρχικά βρίσκουμε την κάθε μιά τους σύμφωνα με το "επίθετο", ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ "ΟΝΟΜΑ" ακριβώς που αντιστοιχούν σε έναν πίνακα! 
Η κοντή λοιπόν είναι στον πάνω πίνακα ενώ η δίμετρη... στον ακριβώς κάτωθεν αυτού! 
Αλλά και πάλι δεν είναι ξεκαθαρο ίσως τι κοιτάμε? 
Τι είναι αμφότερες? Είναι εξασθενητές των 70db μέγιστη επιλογή! Οπότε διαγράφουμε κάθε τιμή πέραν των κλιμάκων που είναι άνω των 70db! 

hp8566_theory5.JPG

ΟΚ! ¨οτι δεν έχει διαγραφεί... είναι και αυτό που μας ενδιαφέρει να συγκρίνουμε τελικά! 

Σαφέστατα λοιπόν έχουν διαφορές! Η σημαντικότερη? 
Η δίμετρη ΓΝΗΣΙΑ είναι χαρακτηρισμενη από τον κατασκευαστή της για έυρος που εξεπερνάει άνετα τους 18GHz και φτάνει άνετα στους 26.5GHz! Η... "κοντή" όμως έιναι χαρακτηρισμένη ως του 18GHz ενώ δεν έχει αναφορά για πέραν αυτού του συχνοτικού ορίου! 

Συγκρίνωντας έστω εντός των κοινών ορίων τους, διαπιστώνουμε ότι η κοντή μας έχει ελαφρώς αυξημένες απώλειες ειδικοτερα στο άνω συχνοτικό εύρος! Όμως δεν θέλουμε πλήρη αντικατάσταση των πάντων... ωστέ να θεωρήσουμε αυτομάτως και απαγορευτική την λύση που σκεφτήκαμε! 

Το πρόβλημα που έχει η δίμετρη... είναι ότι ΕΝΑ στοιχείο των 20db έχει 'ταξιδέψει' !!! Και μάλιστα είναι το στοιχείο που ο κατασκευαστής του αναλυτή μας έχει ΠΑΝΤΑ εντός στην λειτουργία του οργάνου μας... ενώ τους άλλους δύο ίδιους εξασθενητές τους επιλέγει σε πολύ ειδικές περιπτωσεις όπου ο χρήστης θέλει μεγάλη εξασθένηση εισόδου! Δηλαδή αυτός που κάηκε είναι συνήθως 9στο 90% των περιπτώσεων χρήσεως του αναλυτή) ΕΝΤΟΣ διαδρομής σήματος (ενεργοποιημένος)! 

Ο πίνακας παραπάνω μας αποκαλύπτει όμως κάτι ενδιαφέρον! 
Οι διαφορές σε απώλειες ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΤΙΚΕΣ όταν και οι δυο τους έχουν ενeργοποιήσει ΜΟΝΟ TO ΕΝΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΟ EΞΑΣΘΕΝΗΣΕΩΣ, ειδικά μάλιστα ΑΥΤΟ ΤΩΝ 20db!!! 

hp8566_theory6.JPG

Έστω λοιπόν ότι αν βάζαμε το στοιχείο των 20db από την μικρή, στην κενή πλέον θέση του καμμένου (όχι Πάνου) της δίμετρης... θα είχαμε αυξημένες απώλειες μεν, αν και από τον ανωτέρω πίνακα σαφώς και όχι τραγικές! Είναι εντός δυνατότητας ρυθμίσεως που παρέχει το όργανο στον επισκευαστή του! 
Και το χειρότερο θα είναι ΙΣΩΣ μια ελάχιστη απόκλιση στο φάσμα από 18 εώς και 22GHz που η "μικρή" δεν μας δίνει πληροφορίες για την συμπεριφόρα της!!! Ανεκτό? ϊσως... αν σκεφτούμε ότι ειδικα΄στο φάσμα αυτό ουσιωδώς δεν μας ενδιαφέρουν ιδιαίτερα τα όποια σήματα να έχουν ακρίβεια ακόμα και στα <0.2db!!! Έστω και προσωρινά... μέχρι να βρούμε μιά άλλη "δίμετρη" πραγματική!!!  


Αλλά... μήπως υπάρχει καλύτερη λύση? Έστω και στο μεσοδιάστημα αυτό να είαστε όσο το δυνατόν ακριβέστεροι? 
Μήπως αντί να βάλω εκεί το στοιχείο από την "μικρή" που είναι μεν 20db αλλά ίσως έχει παραπάνω απώλειες πάνω από τους 18GHz... βάλω... 



ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΤΑΙ!!!

----------

bolsevikos (05-04-15), 

p.gabr (05-04-15), 

SV1EOR (05-04-15)

----------


## lepouras

> Αλλά... μήπως υπάρχει καλύτερη λύση? Έστω και στο μεσοδιάστημα αυτό να είαστε όσο το δυνατόν ακριβέστεροι? 
> Μήπως αντί να βάλω εκεί το στοιχείο από την "μικρή" που είναι μεν 20db αλλά ίσως έχει παραπάνω απώλειες πάνω από τους 18GHz... βάλω... 
> 
> 
> 
> ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΤΑΙ!!!



να στην σπάσω και να πω...... θα βάλεις την τελευταία από την δίμετρη μιας και χρησιμοποιείται σπάνια όποτε να έχεις μια καλή και σίγουρη στην θέση της καμένης και στην θέση της τελευταίας θα βάλεις από την κοντή.. :Lol: 
μας έβγαλες την ψυχή. άντε δέσε και δώσε μέτρηση .  :Tongue2:

----------


## SRF

> να στην σπάσω και να πω...... θα βάλεις *την τελευταία από την δίμετρη μιας και χρησιμοποιείται σπάνια όποτε να έχεις μια καλή και σίγουρη στην θέση της καμένης και στην θέση της τελευταίας θα βάλεις από την κοντή*..
> μας έβγαλες την ψυχή. άντε δέσε και δώσε μέτρηση .



... και όπως καταλαβαίνετε μετά την Θεϊκή παρέμβαση του Λε-ΠΟΥΡ το θέμα έκλεισε!!!  :Biggrin:

----------

SV1EOR (05-04-15)

----------


## lepouras

> ... και όπως καταλαβαίνετε μετά την Θεϊκή παρέμβαση του Λε-ΠΟΥΡ το θέμα έκλεισε!!!



όπα τη έτσι?αποκλείετε. διαγράφω τώρα το ποστ. ούτε μια μέτρηση ούτε κάτι για φινάλε? νιώθω άσχημα που πετάχτηκα σφήνα. :Sad: 
όχι τίποτε άλλο θα με στοχοποιήσουν οι άλλοι και δεν θα με φωνάζουν στο φαΐ(ψάχνανε  ευκαιρία και τώρα την βρήκαν) :W00t:  :Biggrin: ..

----------


## SRF

> όπα τη έτσι?αποκλείετε. διαγράφω τώρα το ποστ. ούτε μια μέτρηση ούτε κάτι για φινάλε? νιώθω άσχημα που πετάχτηκα σφήνα.
> όχι τίποτε άλλο θα με στοχοποιήσουν οι άλλοι και δεν θα με φωνάζουν στο φαΐ(ψάχνανε ευκαιρία και τώρα την βρήκαν)..



Μην αγχώνεσαι!!! Θα δεις το τελικό λειτουργικό αποτέλεσμα σίγουρα! Αύριο βραδάκι όμως... το "κλείσιμο" πιά! Πάντως ναι το πέτυχες διάνα! Η αντικατάσταση του καμμένου με ένα από τα δίπλα (και όντως με το ακραίο αριστερά) και η τοποθέτηση του εναλλακτικού από την κοντή πουτ@ν@ του Μπαρμπα Σαμ, ήταν η μοναδική σωστή επιλογή που θα πρόσφερε την καλύτερη δυνατόν επισκευή... έστω εώς την αγορά ενός απόλυτα ορθού γνήσιου εξασθενητή! 

Όμως αυτή η επισκευή ως αναφορά εδώ είναι απλά ο ΠΡΟ-ΘΑΛΑΜΟΣ για αυτό που ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ!!! 

Ημέρες Πάσχα... και εν όψει υπάρχει ένας ΓΟΛΓΟΘΑΣ που θα δημοσιευτει αναλυτικότατα εδώ... μετά την ολοκλήρωσή της... ΕΑΝ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΩ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΗ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ!!! Και το λέω... γιατί είναι μιά από τις δυσκολότερες - σύνθετες & "πονηρές" βλάβες σε ΑΝΑΛΥΤΕΣ ΦΑΣΜΑΤΟΣ!!! 
Και αυτή η επισκευή θα γίνει εξ' ολοκλήρου ΞΗΜΕΡΩΜΑΤΑ ώστε να υπάρξει απόλυτη προσήλωση και ησυχία στο χώρο μου!

Το ΤΙ όργανο και ΜΕ ΠΟΙΑ ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΗ ΒΛΑΒΗ αυτού θα επισκευαστεί μετά... θα το δείτε στο τέλος του κλεισίματος της εδώ αναφοράς μας στον εξασθενητή του 8566, αύριο !!!

----------

SV1EOR (05-04-15)

----------


## picdev

ρε γιώργο θα χάσουμε την ολονυχτία στην  εκκλησία για να παρακολουθούμε την επισκευή  :Lol:

----------


## p.gabr

Από αυτό το θέμα να μεταφερω τα Χρόνια πολλά στον Γιατρό της RF


ΧΡΌΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΆ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΕ 

Πάντα υγιείς , πρόθυμος και διδακτικός

----------


## leosedf

Μια απ' τα ίδια χρόνια πολλά σε όλους τους Γιώργηδες (έχουμε αρκετούς εδώ)..

----------


## SRF

Μερσί!!! 
Χρωστάω ένα μέρος (κλείσιμο) από πριν... αλλά έχω πέσει σε πηγάδι φόρτου... τελευταία!!! 
Άσχετο... μιά εικόνα (άντε δυό) για τον leosedf...  :Wink: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56706Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56707

----------


## p.gabr

Η επίτηδες το κάνεις, η πρέπει να τσονταρουμε να σου κάνουμε δώρο μια φώτο μηχανή

Tι είναι τούτο πάλι εκεί πάνω, αυτό που κάνει γύρω γύρω όλοι, vector analyzer?

----------


## SRF

> Η επίτηδες το κάνεις, η πρέπει να τσονταρουμε να σου κάνουμε δώρο μια φώτο μηχανή
> 
> Tι είναι τούτο πάλι εκεί πάνω, αυτό που κάνει γύρω γύρω όλοι, vector analyzer?



¨οχι εντάξει... έχω πάρει ΔΩΡΟ από την συζυγο ήδη μιά νέα φωτογραφική μηχανή! Αυτές είναι τραβηγμένες προ ~8-10 έτη με μιά παλιά! 

Και ναι, τέτοιο είναι!!!

----------


## SeAfasia

> Μερσί!!! 
> Χρωστάω ένα μέρος (κλείσιμο) από πριν... αλλά έχω πέσει σε πηγάδι φόρτου... τελευταία!!! 
> Άσχετο... μιά εικόνα (άντε δυό) για τον leosedf... 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56706Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56707



Aκόμα περίμενω το δὠρο ελέους Κὐριε Γιώργο,απο εκέινη την αγγελία σας με κάποια "αχρηστα" μηχανήμα..... :hahahha:  :hahahha:

----------


## draco1

Αν έχεις διάθεση και μεράκι για έναν 1GHz αναλυτή για ρίξε μια ματιά σε αυτή την *σελίδα*

----------


## sv8cri

καλημερα σας.ειμαι καινουριος εδω.το ονομα μου ειναι Πανος και το callsign μου για τους συναδελφους ραδιοερασιτεχνες ειναι sv8cri.
θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας για ενα προβλημα που εχω σε ενα spectrum analyser Marconi 2380 2382 που εχω.
το οργανο στην λειτουργεια cal μου βγαζει error. ευχαριστω

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Καλώς ήρθες Πάνο!
Πότε έγινε διακρίβωση τελευταία φορά?
Μήπως έχει κάψει εξασθενητές στην είσοδο?
Αν του βάλεις μια γνωστή ισχύ, τη διαβάζει κανονικά?

----------


## sv8cri

κλσ Γιωγο και εφτ για την απαντηση.
η τελευταια διακριβωση εγινε πριν χρονια αλλα δεν νομιζω να εχει καψει τους εξασθενιτες γιατι δεν του εβαλα ποτε παραπανω στην εισοδο και αν του βαλω μια γνωστη ισχυ μου τη διαβαζει κανονικα.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> κλσ Γιωγο και εφτ για την απαντηση.
> η τελευταια διακριβωση εγινε πριν χρονια αλλα δεν νομιζω να εχει καψει τους εξασθενιτες γιατι δεν του εβαλα ποτε παραπανω στην εισοδο και αν του βαλω μια γνωστη ισχυ μου τη διαβαζει κανονικα.



Τότε οκ, γιατί συνήθως το πρόβλημα αυτό οφείλετε σε καμένους εξασθενητές. Δεν ξέρω φυσικά αν δοκίμασες να μετρήσεις αυτή τη γνωστή ισχύ σε όλες τις εξασθενήσεις, υποθέτω πως ναι. Αν όχι να το κάνεις, ακόμη και με κάποια ισχύ που σου είναι άγνωστη, έτσι ώστε να δεις αν όλες οι εξασθενήσεις ακολουθούν κανονικά την ένδειξη.
Καλιμπράρισμα κάνεις συνδέοντας έξοδο tracking με είσοδο, σωστά?
Παίζει να έχει κάψει εξασθένηση στην tracking τότε. Συμβαίνει καμιά φορά και αυτό δυστυχώς!
Πάντως καλό είναι να κάνει κάποια στιγμή μια διακρίβωση, γιατί ένα τέτοιο όργανο θα πρέπει να ελέγχετε συχνά.

----------


## nikos1

http://www.ko4bb.com/manuals/94.65.5...Vol2-May86.pdf

----------

